# anybody doing slimming world?



## mumof42be

I started slimming world 3 weeks ago ....week one lost 4lb weeks 2 lost 1lb~im pregnant but for anybody that doesnt know about slimming world its the only diet/healthy eating place that you can attend when pregnant as it is safe as most midwifes recommend this.

i was over weight before i fell pregnant needed to lose about 4/5 stone so me losing bits of weight whilst preg isnt going to harm the baby just taking away the extra fat on me i dont need.

So as anybody done or doing this im on the extra easy plan and im finding it so easy to do .

When ive had the baby i shall be puttin b4 and after pics up as at the mo im not really going to see any difference am i lol

Hope to hear from some people :)


----------



## pip holder

Ooh ooh me :happydance:
I only joined on monday though :cry: at my weight but I feel really motivated.

I'm doing extra easy - it doesn't seem real because its that good isn't it?! Last time I did it (years ago) it was just red and green.

And I get 4 extra healthy extras because I'm breastfeeding woo hoo!

Only used 2.5 syns on a snack a jack today, doing my big shop tomorrow if you've got any tips for me?

Did you get this months magazine with the little dessert book free? Some gorgeous looking puds in it :munch:

Wish I'd started when I was pregnant - I was such a greedy fat bugger and was eating for about 14 rather than 2:blush:

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

I joined last night. 
I gave up when I found out I was expecting as I was carrying twins so the doctor recommended I didnt do it as their food intake is only for a mother carrying 1

Anyway nearly a year later and I am back. 

Determined to shrink to a size 10 from a 14-16.. Looking forward to it actually.. 

xx


----------



## mumof42be

Morning ladies!

Two of my freinds have been attending 8 month now...wish id have started with them so i hadnt of piled the 17lb on in the pregnancy but oh well better late then never lol.....they have both gone from a 18-12 in about 6 month of being there they are nearly at target now and looking fab they are keeping me well motivated just seeing the results with them.

I found it hard to believe the things you could eat on extra easy i was like are you sure lol....im in a 18 at mo luckily not gone up no dress sizes since being pregnant as i was a 18 before fell preg.Im hoping by end of year or sooner ill be back in to my size 10-12 really cant wait to have the slim confident me back.

You should look into buyting the extra easy cook book at your group loads of meals in there to cook that are free or under 3 syns and easy to make to...i love the homemade burgers and slim world chips in there!

Good Luck for your 1st weigh in girls ...your 1st one always the best im due my 3rd weign in tomorrow night at 7pm x


----------



## pip holder

:hi: Laura - another 1st weeker (gulp) are you doing extra easy too?

Mumof42b post us your loss, got everything croossed for 

ya :happydance:

How much is the cookbook? Will defo have to look into that, am doing proper 

food diaries this week too insted of just faking them on the night:blush:


Whats everyones 1st goal?

Mine is to get to the stone below iyswim?

We'll have to do a running total somewhere won't we xx


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah I have been before and really really wished I had stuck to it now!!! 
I have completely changed classes so I feel that they dont know about me and what i did previously like how much i lost and that i quit so its spurring me on more lol. 

I am trying the extra easy and we are having beef goulash for dinner from their magazine.. Smells gorgeous!!! Cant wait to tuck in!!!! 

I am gonna look at that book the next time I go to class. I love the recipes once I made a lemon pudding and it was scrummy and was only 3 syns each slice and the slices were big.. 

I always do really well in my first week x


----------



## Laura2919

And my first goal is to get to my target weight!! Which is a 1st 5lbs less than what i am!!! 
x


----------



## Laura2919

Also I wonder if we might be able to ask a member of staff to make a sticky thread for Slimming World  I am new so dont know who to ask xx


----------



## nessajane

Im doing SW :) I love it i can eat eat eat and still losse weight!! Good luck girls xx


----------



## mumof42be

The book is £4.95 and as loads of lovely things in to make do not buy off ebay like i nearly did they are charging £15 on there for it!!!!


----------



## Laura2919

Blimey thats expensive. £15 where do they get off!! 

I will take a look at it on tuesday... What days are your classes girls?? x


----------



## mumof42be

Mine are on a thursday night at 7pm...


----------



## Laura2919

I used to go on thursday nights but i have changed groups. How are you getting on have you cooked anything nice yet. 

x


----------



## mumof42be

Erm not really think the only thing ive done out of the book is the slimming world chips and homemade burgers ~ im just sticking to basics at mo cos im always knackered with being preg and having other 3 to run after ...quite boring really lol


----------



## Laura2919

I am trying to find easy ones because the twins dont go to bed until 7pmish so it means them being awake whilst I am cooking and at the moment they are into everything!!! 
x


----------



## mumof42be

Morning ladies!

Well its my weigh in tonight~i really think ive maintained this week as i had a sneaky peak on my scales although they arnt always accurate but ill be happy to have maintained as at my stage in pregnancy now prob not gonna lose much now anyway due to baby gaining weight at this stage will let you all know later tonight 

Have a good day! x


----------



## bunnyg82

Hello :wave:

Good luck for weigh in tonight :thumbup:

I joined SW the week I found out I was pregnant and I have lost 1 stone 4lb so far. It's been hard to stick with it properly while I've been feeling sick but I am hoping 2nd and 3rd trimester I will be following it properly! x


----------



## mumof42be

I only started 3 weeks ago so quite late on in me i wish id have started when i found out to~i also have my days where i struggle think it as to be with being pregnant as im normally ok when not pregnant but ive only 8 weeks left to go now so even if i lost 1lb a week from now till due date i could of lost at least a stone before i even started properly as ive lost 5lb already ...just can be quite frustrating not seeing the results you would normally see but nothing i can do about that yet...but im glad ive started it now :)

Well done on your weight loss bunny thats fab x


----------



## pip holder

:hi: Bunny, another one who's not milking their pregnancy for all its worth :rofl::rofl: well done you x

I've been super good todaay (makes up for the middle of the night curly wurly :blush:)

Made that teriyaki salmon last night which turned out nice and making a pan of that syn free soup to keep in the fridge. OH even trying to do it too bless him :thumbup:

Ooh Mumof42be I'm dying to know how you've done :happydance: :happydance:

How've you got on today Laura? And Nessajane if you're around?


----------



## Laura2919

Hope you lost this week hun. 

Not too bad. I had a jacket potato with ham and pineapple and total 0% yogurt! Which was yum!!! and the burgers and SW chips for dinner.. Yummy again. 

How about you??? x


----------



## mumof42be

Well sorry its abit late girls but thats 2lb off this week so ive now lost 7lb in 3 week and to top it off i was slimmer of the week tonight got my certificate and sticker and bag of healthy goodies :)


----------



## babybuffy84

mumof42be said:


> Well sorry its abit late girls but thats 2lb off this week so ive now lost 7lb in 3 week and to top it off i was slimmer of the week tonight got my certificate and sticker and bag of healthy goodies :)

Wow well done you :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I joined slimming world 4 weeks ago and have lost 7lbs in 4 weeks have been slimmer of the week once and got my half stone award last night :)!!! I love slimming world and my class is fab she has books that are full of recipes that she has photocopied and you can take as many as you like so i always have lots of ideas for things to do everyone is doing so well!!! 

Congrats guys :)!!!


----------



## sparkle_1979

I've been doing it a week and mix from green to red days...


----------



## mumof42be

Morning ladies!

How are we all doing on the diets? everyone coping ok?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Im loving this diet..

Ladies I have a question...Do you really think you can eat as much potatos and pasta as you want and still lose weight. 

I just cant get my head around how much im allowed to eat....I eat more now than ever and just think Im gona be huge by the end of the week.

I am 10 stone and want to be 8 stone...Im only a short arse though so that is what I should be. 

Thanks


----------



## Laura2919

Sparkle I didnt really believe in it but my mum forced me into trying it and i am hoping that on tuesday I'd have lost some weight, My friend lost 3st 3lb on it so i am hoping it does!!!! 

Mumof4 I am really coping well. although this morning I see someone eating a doughnut and really wished i could be i resisted and had pasta with a creamy ham sauce (0 syns) I just want tuesday to roll along so I can see if this extra easy works xx


----------



## Laura2919

Thats great Mumof4! 
Well done on your 2lb off x


----------



## pip holder

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yaay mumof42be go you!

Bet that felt great.

Laura how easy are the chips to make? want to try tomorrow

Buffy - I'm in Liverpool too - which club do you go to?

Sparkle - yes you can! Are you just doing green or have you seen the extra easy version now? There isn't enoughh hours in the day to eat it all:haha:

Tried those new muller orange yoghurts with the chocolate sprinkles - well nice.

And bit the bullet and bought fromage frais to do my mash and it was actually dead nice woo hoo

Has everyone had a good day or struggled at all?

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Im just doing the green mainly, but going to do a red tomorrow. My god home made chips, Im in egg and chips heaven!!! 

how many syns do you girls have? I've been trying to be good and not have that many :)


----------



## Laura2919

pip holder said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yaay mumof42be go you!
> 
> Bet that felt great.
> 
> Laura how easy are the chips to make? want to try tomorrow
> 
> Buffy - I'm in Liverpool too - which club do you go to?
> 
> Sparkle - yes you can! Are you just doing green or have you seen the extra easy version now? There isn't enoughh hours in the day to eat it all:haha:
> 
> Tried those new muller orange yoghurts with the chocolate sprinkles - well nice.
> 
> And bit the bullet and bought fromage frais to do my mash and it was actually dead nice woo hoo
> 
> Has everyone had a good day or struggled at all?
> 
> :hugs:

EASY EASY EASY :winkwink: and lovely they are too. 

Get a potato (or 2 because they are free lol) and peeled and slice them into chips, wash them off and then put them on a bit of tissue for a few mins and dry them out (or they arent that nice)... Once you have dried them put them on a baking tray and spray some frylite (i used the fillipo berio one, mild and light) and then whack em in the oven. 

We had them last night with burgers and they were lovely.. 

Let me know how it goes hun xx


----------



## Laura2919

And nope had another good day. I am still trying to get my head around being able to eat all this food lol.. 
Yesterday I had a jacket potato for lunch with ham and pineapple and some low fat cream cheese and then for dinner I had burgers and chips!!! Lol.. 

I havent had any snacks at all since tuesday! I am so proud of myself, no choccy, bread, biscuits or cakes!!! 

And on another note. you can have 2 alpen bars as a b choice so i nipped to Morrisons today to buy them and they are sooooo lovely I have had two as a b choice for breakfast with a banana and one with my cuppa just now!!! 

Loving it.. really hope I get to my goal weight on 9st. I have a looooooong way to go!!!! 4stone ish xx


----------



## pip holder

Well done you :happydance: :happydance:
I did pork with jacket sweet potatoes and corn on the cob mmmm
Not been naughty either - tried those alpen things - how nice?!
Will try the chips tomorrow, let you know.

I want to lose around 4 stone if possible too :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah they are nice!!! So are the chips and that pork and sweet potatoes sound nice too.

I work for a fruit and vegetable wholesalers so I get all my fruit and veg daily.. loving it. i never took advantage of it before. 

How is everyone else getting on???


----------



## sparkle_1979

Today I had chocolate...Lots of chocolate....:(


----------



## priddy

Hi ladies, can I join u for support?? Im rejoining sw n tues but in the past I have never got past 2-3 wks and then given in and gone to ww although never been overly successful there just found it easier!!! I am hugely overweight and have a person to lose but im gonna take it a stone at a time and try not to get hung up on losing it to quick as long as its going in the right direction!!
Ive always been very overweight and once lost 6 stone doing cambridge diet but then put it all back on but long to be back to a reasonable weight!!! Cant wait for tuesday already got my old mags out planning what to cook which will be easy while im at home on mjaternity leave!!! Good luck to yu all this week xx


----------



## Laura2919

Sparkle, Did you get back on the diet today??? 
Sorry didnt see your post yesterday. 

I had bananas and natural yogurt with sweetner in it for breakfast as the girls were driving me nuts! I didnt get a minute to myself but I have gotta say it was lovely lol!! I am gonna try it with more fruit tomorrow at work!!! 

So far so good. I really want tuesday to hurry up so i can see what I lost as I am still trying to convince myself the extra easy works!!


----------



## Laura2919

priddy said:


> Hi ladies, can I join u for support?? Im rejoining sw n tues but in the past I have never got past 2-3 wks and then given in and gone to ww although never been overly successful there just found it easier!!! I am hugely overweight and have a person to lose but im gonna take it a stone at a time and try not to get hung up on losing it to quick as long as its going in the right direction!!
> Ive always been very overweight and once lost 6 stone doing cambridge diet but then put it all back on but long to be back to a reasonable weight!!! Cant wait for tuesday already got my old mags out planning what to cook which will be easy while im at home on mjaternity leave!!! Good luck to yu all this week xx

Yeah sure!!! Welcome. I started last tuesday and the maximum I have stayed at SW is 4 months I lost tons of weight but put it all back on. 

This time I am determined!! I dont want to be this big. I look like a tree stump!! Lol. I am short too!!! 

If you feel like quitting come here to get some support!!


----------



## priddy

Laura2919 said:


> priddy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join u for support?? Im rejoining sw n tues but in the past I have never got past 2-3 wks and then given in and gone to ww although never been overly successful there just found it easier!!! I am hugely overweight and have a person to lose but im gonna take it a stone at a time and try not to get hung up on losing it to quick as long as its going in the right direction!!
> Ive always been very overweight and once lost 6 stone doing cambridge diet but then put it all back on but long to be back to a reasonable weight!!! Cant wait for tuesday already got my old mags out planning what to cook which will be easy while im at home on mjaternity leave!!! Good luck to yu all this week xx
> 
> Yeah sure!!! Welcome. I started last tuesday and the maximum I have stayed at SW is 4 months I lost tons of weight but put it all back on.
> 
> This time I am determined!! I dont want to be this big. I look like a tree stump!! Lol. I am short too!!!
> 
> If you feel like quitting come here to get some support!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome, the one thing I have in my favour is my height im 5ft 8 so that helps me not look as big as I am but would need be about 12ft to be reasonable lol.


----------



## Laura2919

priddy said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priddy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join u for support?? Im rejoining sw n tues but in the past I have never got past 2-3 wks and then given in and gone to ww although never been overly successful there just found it easier!!! I am hugely overweight and have a person to lose but im gonna take it a stone at a time and try not to get hung up on losing it to quick as long as its going in the right direction!!
> Ive always been very overweight and once lost 6 stone doing cambridge diet but then put it all back on but long to be back to a reasonable weight!!! Cant wait for tuesday already got my old mags out planning what to cook which will be easy while im at home on mjaternity leave!!! Good luck to yu all this week xx
> 
> Yeah sure!!! Welcome. I started last tuesday and the maximum I have stayed at SW is 4 months I lost tons of weight but put it all back on.
> 
> This time I am determined!! I dont want to be this big. I look like a tree stump!! Lol. I am short too!!!
> 
> If you feel like quitting come here to get some support!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, the one thing I have in my favour is my height im 5ft 8 so that helps me not look as big as I am but would need be about 12ft to be reasonable lol.Click to expand...

Lol. Yep same here. well if you ever feel like your slipping come here and we will do our best to help ya


----------



## sparkle_1979

yes stayed on it, just had the chocolate and today have been good.

Still not getting my head around what I can eat and feal im gona put on a stone this week or something. Ive never eaten as much x


----------



## Laura2919

Sparkle I am the same. I am wishing away the days to see what the weight is like on Tuesday!! I am so shocked at all I have eaten. 

The girls have been terrors today and I have really really not had the time for anything so I had a jacket potatoe with tuna and sweetcorn but I didnt enjoy it cos I had to rush cos of Jaycee!!!! 

Glad you got back on Sparkle x


----------



## sparkle_1979

oh you need to eat eat eat...Take advantage...:)

I had a cajun spice on my potatos today, not sure if thats allowed or now? x


----------



## Laura2919

I think so! I dont think it would be much even if it was a syn!! x


----------



## nessajane

Weighed in this morning, got a crappy 0.5lb loss :( im having a eat and you want and syn free day today :lol:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Im still trying to be really good but think I let myself not have what I want portion size as its unreal what I could actually eat!! my appetite is huge and I never really ate that much before, so not sure if this will work for me


----------



## mumof42be

Afternoon !!

Well everything going fine this end keep having urges to eat crap but ive held myself back.

Nessajane a loss is a loss and your still heading in right direction i wouldnt stress yourself over it :)

Well for me to have lost 7lb in 3 weeks this is a typical daily meal plan i have.

Breakfast=either a mullier light and apple OR crunchy nut with semi skim milk.
Dinner= maybe a low fat noodle and mullier light OR jacket tatie with beans.
Tea= well this can either be slim world chips & homemade burgers 0R stir fry OR jacket spud again with a topping.

If i get peckish at night i usually have mullier light or fruit or both lol

I got on scaled today is saying ive lost 0.5lb so far so maybe im looking at another 1-2lb loss i really hope so.

Good luck with your weigh in girls!!!


----------



## pip holder

Nessa :hugs: it's still a loss chick - a packet of butter no less :happydance:

Hi everyone - my 1st weigh in later *gulp* am quite excited - gonna be sooo gutted if not lost cos I've been so good.

Laura I did the chips - yummy, even OH was raving about them :thumbup:

Mumof42be if we all do a name and loss chart -

You know something like:
*Name: Weight to lose: Weight lost so far: * 
Pip 40lbs ?

could you put in in the 1st thread and update each week or would that be a super pain in the ar*e?
If so let me know and 'll ask Wobbs or SC what we can come up with.

Is everyone having a good day?

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mumof42be

I would if i knew how to update on 1st thread...is it easy to do only know the basics lol

If anybody else knows how to do it feel free to update or will it have to be me as i started thread...told you im useless when it comes to messing with things on net lol


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey girls, just thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. Seems you're doing quite well :thumbup:

I didn't go last week as I was poorly and I won't be going this week as I've just been signed off work this week, had a little look on my scales last week though and don't think I have gained anything, which I am pleased with as it's been a struggle to follow the plan. I really can't wait to start feeling better so I can get on with it properly though. Bring on the salads!! haha! x


----------



## sparkle_1979

could someone tell me how many grams of rice I can have when doing a red day??

Thankyou x


----------



## Laura2919

mumof42be said:


> Afternoon !!
> 
> Well everything going fine this end keep having urges to eat crap but ive held myself back.
> 
> Nessajane a loss is a loss and your still heading in right direction i wouldnt stress yourself over it :)
> 
> Well for me to have lost 7lb in 3 weeks this is a typical daily meal plan i have.
> 
> Breakfast=either a mullier light and apple OR crunchy nut with semi skim milk.
> Dinner= maybe a low fat noodle and mullier light OR jacket tatie with beans.
> Tea= well this can either be slim world chips & homemade burgers 0R stir fry OR jacket spud again with a topping.
> 
> If i get peckish at night i usually have mullier light or fruit or both lol
> 
> I got on scaled today is saying ive lost 0.5lb so far so maybe im looking at another 1-2lb loss i really hope so.
> 
> Good luck with your weigh in girls!!!

When I done the syn calculator it says Muller Light is 5 syns! Is that right?? I was really dissapointed cos I love them!

I have been pretty good all week! My scales say I have lost so hoping tonight will be the same :wacko:!!
I have my class tonight at 6.30pm cant wait!! 

I went to MIL's for dinner last night and its usually a roast but she made enchiladas.. I ate one and I gotta say it was soooo scrummy but high in syns so I deffo went over my syns yesterday! But I have been good all week and only had a maximum of 10 syns so I am not too bothered.. 

im excited for tonight!!! How are we all getting on xx


----------



## Laura2919

Does anyone know who we could contact to make this a sticky thread!! x


----------



## mumof42be

Laura2919 said:


> mumof42be said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon !!
> 
> Well everything going fine this end keep having urges to eat crap but ive held myself back.
> 
> Nessajane a loss is a loss and your still heading in right direction i wouldnt stress yourself over it :)
> 
> Well for me to have lost 7lb in 3 weeks this is a typical daily meal plan i have.
> 
> Breakfast=either a mullier light and apple OR crunchy nut with semi skim milk.
> Dinner= maybe a low fat noodle and mullier light OR jacket tatie with beans.
> Tea= well this can either be slim world chips & homemade burgers 0R stir fry OR jacket spud again with a topping.
> 
> If i get peckish at night i usually have mullier light or fruit or both lol
> 
> I got on scaled today is saying ive lost 0.5lb so far so maybe im looking at another 1-2lb loss i really hope so.
> 
> Good luck with your weigh in girls!!!
> 
> When I done the syn calculator it says Muller Light is 5 syns! Is that right?? I was really dissapointed cos I love them!
> 
> I have been pretty good all week! My scales say I have lost so hoping tonight will be the same :wacko:!!
> I have my class tonight at 6.30pm cant wait!!
> 
> I went to MIL's for dinner last night and its usually a roast but she made enchiladas.. I ate one and I gotta say it was soooo scrummy but high in syns so I deffo went over my syns yesterday! But I have been good all week and only had a maximum of 10 syns so I am not too bothered..
> 
> im excited for tonight!!! How are we all getting on xxClick to expand...

Hi hun as far as im aware they are free to eat the mullier light fat free yogs....i was told this by my friends that have been going for nearly a year now...will have to check up on this as i eat quite a few of these a day...although its not really effected my weight loss.

I will let you know.How did your weigh in go??? x


----------



## mumof42be

mumof42be said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof42be said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon !!
> 
> Well everything going fine this end keep having urges to eat crap but ive held myself back.
> 
> Nessajane a loss is a loss and your still heading in right direction i wouldnt stress yourself over it :)
> 
> Well for me to have lost 7lb in 3 weeks this is a typical daily meal plan i have.
> 
> Breakfast=either a mullier light and apple OR crunchy nut with semi skim milk.
> Dinner= maybe a low fat noodle and mullier light OR jacket tatie with beans.
> Tea= well this can either be slim world chips & homemade burgers 0R stir fry OR jacket spud again with a topping.
> 
> If i get peckish at night i usually have mullier light or fruit or both lol
> 
> I got on scaled today is saying ive lost 0.5lb so far so maybe im looking at another 1-2lb loss i really hope so.
> 
> Good luck with your weigh in girls!!!
> 
> When I done the syn calculator it says Muller Light is 5 syns! Is that right?? I was really dissapointed cos I love them!
> 
> I have been pretty good all week! My scales say I have lost so hoping tonight will be the same :wacko:!!
> I have my class tonight at 6.30pm cant wait!!
> 
> I went to MIL's for dinner last night and its usually a roast but she made enchiladas.. I ate one and I gotta say it was soooo scrummy but high in syns so I deffo went over my syns yesterday! But I have been good all week and only had a maximum of 10 syns so I am not too bothered..
> 
> im excited for tonight!!! How are we all getting on xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun as far as im aware they are free to eat the mullier light fat free yogs....i was told this by my friends that have been going for nearly a year now...will have to check up on this as i eat quite a few of these a day...although its not really effected my weight loss.
> 
> I will let you know.How did your weigh in go??? xClick to expand...

Ive just done the calculator and got 2 1/2 syns for all days ....in my pot it contains

97 cals
4.2 protein
7.8 carbs 
0.1 fat

Dont know why they have said these are free as ive been using my syns for other things as i thought these were free from what i'd be told will double check at group though .whoppsss lol


----------



## mumof42be

Ok im back...been doing some research on these mullier lights and yes they are FREE they used to be a that 2 1/2 syns a few years ago but since then changed them to free.

Just to add its the mullier lights rice pots that have the syns .


----------



## priddy

Hi ladies, had my first meeting so officially back on sw now!!! Does anyone know if you can have flavoured waters free?? Thanks x


----------



## mumof42be

Im not sure on that one all i know is all sugar free and no added sugar drinks are free....try the syns calculater if you can or if you have the 

Calories....protien...carbs and fat in i can check for you if u like.


----------



## pip holder

:hi: Hi everyone - 1st weigh in last night..................................

*4 1/2 lbs off*:happydance: :cloud9:

am thrilled with it especially as have had to have all the additional healthy extras whilst breastfeeding.

mullerlite DEFFO free except the new lemon cheesecake 1 syn, and the choc sprinkles with black cherry 2 syns. The choc orange one is gorgeous and thats free woo hoo!

I've just been to a funeral:cry: and was a good gal and stayed away from the buffet :angelnot: then raced home to eay loads of fruit.

Hows everyone getting on? :hugs:


----------



## nessajane

well done pip :happydance:

well i binged all day yest and woke up feeling terribe so im going to try and do all red days this week and hopfully i may still get a loss!!

Today:

Breaky - Ready break with bannanna & Sweetner
dinner - ham salad, 2 clementines, apple, 1 aplen light
tea - chciken & veg stew, 1 clementine 1 aplen light 

Im starving now :(


----------



## pip holder

Nessa have you got the extra easy stuff? Its loads better than seperating the red and green days :thumbup:

Everything seems to be unlimited as long as it isn't a block of lard :munch::munch:


----------



## Laura2919

pip holder said:


> :hi: Hi everyone - 1st weigh in last night..................................
> 
> *4 1/2 lbs off*:happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> am thrilled with it especially as have had to have all the additional healthy extras whilst breastfeeding.
> 
> mullerlite DEFFO free except the new lemon cheesecake 1 syn, and the choc sprinkles with black cherry 2 syns. The choc orange one is gorgeous and thats free woo hoo!
> 
> I've just been to a funeral:cry: and was a good gal and stayed away from the buffet :angelnot: then raced home to eay loads of fruit.
> 
> Hows everyone getting on? :hugs:

Well done!!!! I lost the same :happydance::happydance: I am sooooo chuffed....


----------



## Laura2919

Morning Ladies!! 

Well I lost 4.5lbs so I am happy but my mum lost a whopping 10lbs!!!! I couldnt believe it... She was so chuffed and I kep staring a the scales in disbelief lol!!! 
My mouth nearly hit the floor. 

What are you all doing for valentines day??? I am going out to eat so I am going to eat all syn free stuff through the day and then I am going to have a steak because the meat is free and then all I will have to count is pudding lol..


----------



## nessajane

lol Pip... i normally do EE but seen as i binge ate monday im gunna do all red this week and hope for a loss :)

Well done laura!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

Thank You!! I did have a bit of a bad day yesterday! Had to go to DVLA to sort out my private registration and had to grab and sandwich from greggs! It was a healthy choice but I can bet you it werent healthy for slimming world haha! 
So this morning I have been extra good and I have had total 0% yogurt and a banana! x


----------



## mumof42be

Well weigh in for me tonight girls.

I think ive maintained this week as ive had a few picky days :(

Hope your all being good? will let you know tonight x


----------



## nessajane

good luck hun x


----------



## hannahx

:flower: Can i join you??
I went to slimming world after jake was born and lost over two stone...I started college in september and have put 8lb on! :cry: Its so easy to just eat crap!
Ive got 2.5 stone to lose so i went back last night:thumbup:
I start uni in september to do midwifery....i need to build my confidence up and lose weigvht before i start! xx


----------



## mumof42be

Welcome hannah!

I know what you mean about the confidence one of the reasons why im doing this ive got no self esteem always thinking badly about myself ....as i know what it feels like to be a size 10 and how bubbly i was i want that back.

I havent been a size 10 now for about 5 years...we will all get to the size were happy with though just got to remember every little weight loss is a way foward and it all builds up :)


----------



## Laura2919

hannahx said:


> :flower: Can i join you??
> I went to slimming world after jake was born and lost over two stone...I started college in september and have put 8lb on! :cry: Its so easy to just eat crap!
> Ive got 2.5 stone to lose so i went back last night:thumbup:
> I start uni in september to do midwifery....i need to build my confidence up and lose weigvht before i start! xx

Welcome!!! 

I am Laura and I do my slimming world classes on a tuesday evenings!! 

How did you get into midwifery I would love to explore something like that x


----------



## nessajane

:hi: Welcome Hannah x


----------



## mumof42be

Well ive gained half pound tonight was abit gutted but dont know what to expect at min being 33 week preg...still have a 6 n half LB loss in 4 weeks though so thats good enough for me :)


----------



## Laura2919

Well it could just be baby! Hope you lost next week hun x


----------



## CocoaOne

You should be putting on half a lb a week by now anyway hun, so I wouldn't worry. I'm hoping to start SW after bubs is born (haven't got the willpower to start at the mo!) so I'll pop by then hopefully. Keep going, you're doing so well :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

Hello. How is everyone??? 

We went out last night for a meal and I think I was pretty good! 
I had a steak and a jacket potato! So that free and all I had to count was my pudding and the sauce for my steak! I was proud of myself. 

I am also very lucky because weigh in night is tuesday and its pancake day!! Yummy. which means i can have a treat. 

I have done this diet differently to all my others and I have learnt to adjust my habits, Usually I would be naughty after every weigh in because then you start the new week but I was good this tuesday cos i knew it was pancake day so i am also proud that i can do a bit of give and take 

How are we all getting on???? xx


----------



## pip holder

Hi girls :flower:

Sorry not been on - got horrid horrid throat infection and been dead all week, have hardly eaten anything :cry: which probably means I won't lose much doesn't it or it'll go back on next week.
Even yoghurts are hurting to eat.

Hi to the other joiners - my weigh in day tomorrow so keep you posted, hope everyone had a good weekend and is ready to knuckle back down tomorrow :winkwink:

Laura - how saintly were you on your meal out - gold star for you chick :haha:


----------



## nessajane

Hope youre feeling better soon pip :hugs:

Ive had food poisoning this week, started early hours friday so i havnt eaten much either and what i have, hasnt been sticking to SW :( 

weigh in tomoro so time will tell :wacko:


----------



## CocoaOne

You girls have inspired me to start eating a bit healthier! Been feeling really tired (normal for the stage I'm at obviously) but I think starting to eat a bit healthier will give me a lot more energy and keep my vitamin levels up for labour (hopefully!)

So my plan for tomorrow is:
*
Breakfast*
2 x Weetabix (HEB)
180ml Semi skimmed milk (HEA)

*Lunch*
Batchelor's mild curry rice
Muller light yogurt

*Dinner*
Creamy mushroom pasta (with very low fat fromage frais, garlic & chilli, oil (HEB))
Broccoli
28g Cheddar (HEA)

*Snacks*
Fruit (banana & apple)
Remaining 70ml milk in coffee (HEA)
2 x Mini milk ice poles/creams (3 syns)
1 cup RLT

ETA: My diet up until now has been atrocious! For example, today I ate a big bag (135g) of Maltesters... for lunch!


----------



## mumof42be

Hi girls.

Well had abit of a crap weekend as im not so good bad chest/cough! so ive been pecking a little i hoppedon scales this morning to check out and there saying im still the same as weigh in.

So gonna be good all week now ~ as weigh in on thursday i wanna hopefully shift that half LB i gained last week or maintain.

Ive also just got my craving that i had in my other 3 pregnancies buts its come late this time round DIET COKE WIH ICE!! the diet coke cant be helping!!

Well for breakkie ive just had a millier light and a apple!

Hows everybody else doing? x


----------



## Laura2919

Morning Girlies!!! 
Its weigh in night for me!! And also pancake day so I am going to have some after weigh in! I hope I have lost. I was really good apart from eating that little bit of cake when OH took me out for dinner!!! My jeans are loose now! I had to keep hoisting them up yesterday haha!! 

Not a good week for everyone feeling a bit poop! Hope your all better soon! 

xx


----------



## Laura2919

CocoaOne said:


> You girls have inspired me to start eating a bit healthier! Been feeling really tired (normal for the stage I'm at obviously) but I think starting to eat a bit healthier will give me a lot more energy and keep my vitamin levels up for labour (hopefully!)
> 
> So my plan for tomorrow is:
> *
> Breakfast*
> 2 x Weetabix (HEB)
> 180ml Semi skimmed milk (HEA)
> 
> *Lunch*
> Batchelor's mild curry rice
> Muller light yogurt
> 
> *Dinner*
> Creamy mushroom pasta (with very low fat fromage frais, garlic & chilli, oil (HEB))
> Broccoli
> 28g Cheddar (HEA)
> 
> *Snacks*
> Fruit (banana & apple)
> Remaining 70ml milk in coffee (HEA)
> 2 x Mini milk ice poles/creams (3 syns)
> 1 cup RLT
> 
> ETA: My diet up until now has been atrocious! For example, today I ate a big bag (135g) of Maltesters... for lunch!

We are all here if you ever need support!!! x


----------



## pip holder

Morning lovelies :flower:

Big :hugs: to everyone who's been poorly this week too - poor us!

I went last night, another *2lbs off* :happydance: 

if I'm honest I was a leeeetle bit disappointed with it as I felt like I'd lost more but the leader pointed out that because I'd not really eaten or drunk all week (being ill)- my body had probably held on to whatever I _*had*_ actually consumed :dohh:

Hopefully that means it will all bugger off next week then!

Best of luck for later Laura :thumbup:

Don't know whether to be good and check syn values for pancakes or just 

not have any :shrug:

Going to have a pram power walk then dust off the wii fit :blush: - anyone 

else exercising girls? 

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Morning Ladies!! 
Well I lost 1.5lb and I was slimmer of the week along with my mum who also lost 1.5lb!!! That was nice and motivated me!!! !!! Hope your all feeling better!! 

Well done Pip! A loss is a loss.. I was also a bit dissapointed as my jeans felt very loose!! But hey! I am feeling much better about it this morning and taking on the whole a loss is a loss aspect hehe... 

So 6lb off and lots more to go... How are we all xxx


----------



## hannahx

wish me luck ladies, it's my first weigh in tonight!! I hope ive had a good loss!! 
I went on a bike ride twice this weekend....for two hours! I could hardly walk afterwards xx


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck Hannah! Dont forget to update us!!!  xx


----------



## nessajane

well done pip and laura!! i lost 1lb this week :)

Good luck hannah xx


----------



## mumof42be

Good luck hannah!!

Well done on the weight losses girls it all builds up...cant wait to be "offically" losing weight and it showing!!

Hurry up 6 weeks :)


----------



## mumof42be

Good luck hannah!!

Well done on the weight losses girls it all builds up...cant wait to be "offically" losing weight and it showing!!

Hurry up 6 weeks :)


----------



## hannahx

Well ladies....Week 1 and i lost..... 5lb!!!!!! :yipee:
Must have been the bike rides lol :bike:
xxx


----------



## nessajane

well done hannah!!!! thats brill xx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done Hannah!! Thats brilliant. 

Well I am still going strong. Felt really hungry last night and ate chilli con carne!! It was gorgeous!! SW style though but it was still nice!! 

And guess what ladies at my meeting on tuesday another member gave me a recipe for syn free pancakes. Would anyone like to know it?? 

I tried it yesterday and it was super gorgeous!!!! So pudding from now on will be pancakes haha! x


----------



## mumof42be

Well done hannah! :)

weigh in for me tonight but not hoping for much i think ive gained 1lb this week .....not gonna let it get me down though as baby as probably gained half of the pound and prob more knowing my babies i have baby elephants lol

Will let you guys know later tonight be about 9pm x

Have a good day x


----------



## katycam

Hey all :D
I am hopefully starting Slimming World tonight yay!
I am getting married 27th November and need to lose 5stone by then, hopefully i can reach my goal.


----------



## hannahx

Laura2919 said:


> Well done Hannah!! Thats brilliant.
> 
> Well I am still going strong. Felt really hungry last night and ate chilli con carne!! It was gorgeous!! SW style though but it was still nice!!
> 
> And guess what ladies at my meeting on tuesday another member gave me a recipe for syn free pancakes. Would anyone like to know it??
> 
> I tried it yesterday and it was super gorgeous!!!! So pudding from now on will be pancakes haha! x

Tell me tell me tell me!!! I love pancakes and would love the syn free recipe!!
:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Laura2919

Welcome Katycam, We are all here to help if you need us. :)

So here it is. 

3 eggs 
granulated sweetner
vanilla essence

Seperate the yolks and the egg whites into seperate bowls

Whisk up the egg whites until they are stiff

Whisk up the egg yolks until creamy

To the egg whites add 3 teaspoons of granulated sweetner and 2 drops of vanilla essence (add to taste though because I liked mine a bit sweeter) and mix together!

fold in the egg whites until it makes it light and fluffy!! 

When that is done get a non stick pan and spray a few sprays of frylite and then on a medium-high heat cook until it is ready to turn over and then once its cooked eat it lol!!! 

Have fun ladies. let me know if anyone makes them!! xx


----------



## pip holder

:flower:
hi girlies - hows everyone getting on?

Well done on the losses - we're getting into the swing of things now aren't we :happydance:

I would like it to come off faster but really can't complain when I've just had chips and ribs (yum) for tea and it was all free woo hoo :wacko:

Laura I'm deffo going to try those pancakes, they sound fab :thumbup:
Thanks for the recipe chick

I know I've only lost 6 1/2lb up to now but I'm feeling LOADS better about myself already - is anyone else? Maybe it's because we're eating 'cleaner' foods?

Going to try a couple of the puddings in the booklet from the last slimming world magazine over the weekend as have got MIL staying :cry: so will have to let you know how I get on - was going to try and do the panacotta and the ice cream :munch:

I'm actually going to try and cook all the meals but not tell her I'm doing the diet as can't be bothered with a lecture.

Hi to Hannah and any other new peeps too.
Good luck mum2b - everything crossed for you xxx 

:hugs:


----------



## mumof42be

2lb gain was to be expected though bad week...with kids being off to didnt help dont think ive had a decent meal in a week just picking really...well back to it tomoz and hopefully lose abit next week...if i can x


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone, well I had my first weigh in after 2 weeks of not going due to being poorly and I gained half a pound. Not too bad I suppose but I really do need to get on and try and lose some weight now!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Bunnyg.. We are all here if you need any encouragemnet!!! 

Aww Mumof4! Hope you have a loss next week!!! But once baby comes you can get onto it properly anyway, keep it up. Are you planning to breastfeed or formula?? You get more syns I think if breastfeeding! Sorry personal Q!! 

Pip, They are lovely!!! I had them on wednesday cos we only got the recipe on tuesday night and they are lovely.. more american style though but nice.. I am feeling a lot better and I have only lost 6lb! It keeps me motivated!! I went and took the ladies swimming yesterday even though it was in the baby pool I am hoping it has made a bit of a difference. 

How are we all??? xx


----------



## hannahx

I made the chocolate cheesescake...its delicious!!! mmmm....(drool)
Im gonna try those pancakes tho yummy! x


----------



## mumof42be

Hi all.

Laura im formula feeding...x

Bunny-half pound is nothing and in 2 week if your feeling better you will shift that next week :)


----------



## hannahx

Those pancakes are blummin DELICIOUS!!!! mmmm....xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Lol Hannah. I had them again tonight they were lovely.. 

Mumof4 you will lose it once baby comes anyway. x


----------



## RJ01

Hi Ladies i'm going to join slimming world on Tuesday.
As you can see I have under a stone left to lose but I am really struggling now, I have done weight watchers for years but I am really fed up of it now, my hairdresser told about sw and the extra easy sounds too good to be true lol 
Has anybody else done both and how do they feel about SW compared to WW.
I am going on holiday in 8 weeks and would like to get as close as possible to my target.


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya RJ!! Welcome. 
My class is also on a tuesday nights.. I used to love weight watchers and the first time i tried slimming world I hated it. I went back to weight watchers! I soon gave that up too. My sister then made me go back to slimming world and I lost over a stone!! I gave it up when I was pregnant and gained all that weight!!! So now here I am trying to 4stone!!! 
I am determined to lose it and so far have resisted the urge to pig out.. x


----------



## nessajane

:wave:

I havnt gone to class this morning as i know ive gained this week or sts and dont wanna face the music :blush: 

Im having a 100% week this week, i need to boost my weight loss as its coming off slowly this time ???

Would one of you girls PM this weeks password please? :flower: x


----------



## Laura2919

My class is tomorrow so I dont know the new one yet x


----------



## pip holder

Hi girls - Nessa it's *football* for this week chick.

My weigh in was tonight....*5lbs off!!!!!*
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Made up for last week when I was a bit disappointed with 2 doesn't it :blush:

Have to be dead careful now as I feel like I was a bit 'meh' at the weekend and nibbled away - made a couple of the puds - cointreau creme brulee and strawberry ice cream, both gawjus.

Off to try and do a weight loss ticker now - good luck Laura and anyone else for the tuesday weigh ins :hugs:


----------



## nessajane

Thanks pip :flower:

WOW 5lb :yipee: you must be soooo pleased!! well done you, keep up the hard work xx


----------



## Laura2919

5LB!!!! WOW!! Well done Pip!!!! 

Its weigh in night for me and I feel like I have lost but not as much as I want to lose. I think its cos of this new plan your weight is a bit slower to come off than that off green and red days!! 
Well I will let you know later on ladies. I have also got a cold and Jaycee has been in and out of the out of hours doctors and A&E because they think she has asthma!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

I am back. And I lost 1.5lbs!!! I am chuffed!!!! 
I am having a chinese for dinner tonight (naughty, naughty) cos I feel i deserve it. Havent been eating any chocolate or bad stuff for 3 whole weeks. (Ok,Ok, I had pancakes lol) 

Enjoy your evenings ladies xx


----------



## pip holder

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Yaaay Laura :cloud9:
Well done! Oh we are soooo gonna be stick insects by summer :haha:

Hope Jaycee is a bit better :hugs: if she is going to develop asthma - now is the time to do it so she will grow out of it when she's a little bit older.

I've just taken Adam for his jabs :cry: 3 of the buggers. He didn't even cry - I felt so cruel though.


Hey ho - off for a hi fi bar - I think they may be laced with heroin as I really can't ever stop at one.....:blush: :munch:


Have a fab day everyone - lets try and lose more than the WW girls this week :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

Lol Pip!!! Laced with heroin. It is very true though I could eat 3 easily x


----------



## nessajane

Well done laura :) xx


----------



## RJ01

Hi ladies I joined sw yesterday and have read through my books I still can't take in what you can eat, i'm doing extra easy I was hoping to pick your brains now and again if that is ok. :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

The extra easy combines both green and red days. 

You can eat it all on the extra easy but instead of having two a choices and two b choices you just get 1 each! 

You can eat yougurts such as total 0% and mullerlights. they are free! 

So you can make a pasta sauce with meat and also have your pasta.

Its brilliant. I did find my weight loss was greater each week doing the green or red days but the extra easy means you can eat so much I dont mind as long as it is coming off. 

Message me if you need help or come onto this thread. I look more than once a day and I am sure the other ladies can help you too.. 

Also sign up to their website, they do great recipes if your finding it hard to get used to. you can use them to ease you into it. x


----------



## Laura2919

nessajane said:


> Well done laura :) xx

Thank you!! Loving your pic under your name. x


----------



## Laura2919

Does anyone know where mumof4 is?? Has baby decided to make an appearance?? Hope she is ok? Dont think I have seen her for a few days on this post!! 

Come back Mumof4!!! x


----------



## RJ01

Thanks Laura. x


----------



## mumof42be

Laura2919 said:


> Does anyone know where mumof4 is?? Has baby decided to make an appearance?? Hope she is ok? Dont think I have seen her for a few days on this post!!
> 
> Come back Mumof4!!! x

Hi laura...thanks for asking about me :)

Nope baby still here not been so good last few days got chest infection and real bad cough :(....

Well done on all the weight losses girls ~its my weigh in tonight ive kept off the scales this week as its more then likey gonna be a gain again...only 38 days to due date then i can start full on :)

Well thats if baby comes on time and not late lol


----------



## Laura2919

Nice to see you back Mumof4! 

My Jaycee has a chest infection and a nasty cough to go with!! Its horrible. she has to have an x ray today.. Poor little mite. 

Glad bubs is still in keeping nice and warm. But hope baby dont go overdue! x


----------



## pip holder

:flower: Welcome RJ :hi: extra easy takes a bit of getting used to doesnt it :dohh: it's brill though

Mumof4 - thank God - I was out today and thought the same as Laura and was all 'noooo its too early' Glad you're back - hope you feel better soon chick - it's crap being pregnant and poorly isn't it, can't take anything, can't move :hugs: 

Nessa Jane - I've got my beady eye on you :munch: :trouble:

Hi Laura :flower: and anyone else around :hugs:

Going to try and make this scanbran chocolate brownie cake now. Hmm - our class leader brought one and it was actually ok. 7 syns for the whole cake or 4 syns and a 'healthy extra'
I'll let you know - hope everyone having a good day and feeling dead positive - I've got 12 weeks ish till my hols so I need to get cracking on Operation Bikini :ninja:


----------



## nessajane

:rofl: pip

Ive had a bad day today :( tyler has been up since 5, wont nap, im shattered with a headache so i have eaten quite alot of chocolate :blush: and OH going for indian food now too!! 

i am back on it tomoro though!!! and will def be going to class as my mums joining too :happydance: hoping it will give me a kick up the butt!!!!!!

Hope youre all doing well xxx


----------



## mumof42be

half pound gain tonight so pretty pleased with that (if tht makes sense) lol


----------



## nessajane

girls im really struggling :(

think im going to keep a food diary in here if you dont mind :flower:

i need to write down what im eating so hopefully i wont stray from the plan :( xx


----------



## Laura2919

If it makes it easier for you hun, Go ahead  We dont want you to stray now!

I am going out to lunch with a friend of mine and the kids today so thats gonna be fun. I plan ahead so then I know when I get there I wont go hmmm that looks nice I shall have that and its 100 syns lol.. 

I am gonna have a steak as I know thats free!! x


----------



## pip holder

Morning you lot :flower:

Hope everyone ok and got more than the 3 hours of broken sleep that I had :growlmad::cry:

Mum2b that's fab at your stage of pregnancy chick so well done :happydance:

Laura - have a lovely meal - well done for being nerdy and working out what you're having. Gold star :amartass:

Nessajane :hugs: :hugs: whereabouts are you struggling? Are you snacking or not eating your main meals properly? Have you got enough snacky food ready to just grab? Thats what seems to be helping me this time as I would want something quick and think ' Not got time to prepare a lovely salad therefore I will eat a Quavers butty' :blush:
DEFFO do a food diary - its a revelation when you see actually what you do eat. We'll get you sorted :hugs: My mum and Laura's mum are both in our classes and it gives you a bit of incentive to try and do better.

Made the scanbran brownies. And thats all I'm saying about them :sick:


----------



## lozzy21

Hiya, i went back to slimming world last night after a year.

First day back and all i can see on the tv is cream egg adverts!


----------



## RJ01

Did someone mention muller light yogurts are free? is that all flavours ?:shrug:


----------



## nessajane

Thanks Pip :hugs: I just seem to be snacking all the time, it doesnt help OH eats junk :grr: I told him next week theres to be none in the house :smug: Im back to it today though as i feel soooo quilty for pigging out yesterday :(

Today -

Readybrek (b) SS milk (a)
Pasta stir and serve (0.5) 22 ww bread (b)
Pasta, passata, garlic and chillis 
WW Yogurt

Good luck lozzy :)

All muller lights are free yes hun :)

Hope youre all doing ok xxx


----------



## pip holder

RJ the only muller lights that _aren't_ free are the lemon cheeecake one (1.5 syns) and the blackcherry vanilla sprinkles (2.5 syns)

Hi to Lozzy :flower: - are you doing extra easy Loz? We're loving it on here :thumbup:

Nessa that all sounds fabulous chick - are you eating fruit too? I make myself eat 2 pieces of fruit before I eat any snacks to PROVE that I actually really need one :blush: chopped up banana with a toffee mullerlight over is nice for snacking.

I've been having the 2 alpen lite bars as a healthy extra which are dead nice. I also like caramel snack a jacks - 2.5 for a big one with a cup of tea mmm and scoff big slices of ham out the fridge when I'm making a cuppa - fat cow :mamafy:

I totally stopped buying 'real' biccies as I'm too weak so can only go as wrong as a snack a jack :happydance: and love the hi fi bars from class.

Oh and obviously I've got some frozen curly wurlies in the freezer (3 for half a one) 

Just read all that - how greedy am I?!!? :munch::rofl:
Am off for raspberries with yoghurt now. Yes it is nearly midnight. 
Your point...? :haha:


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies!! 

I went out and had steak and chips and a cake :-( I am getting on my Wii Fit tonight and I am not getting off for hours lol!!!! 

I am a bit dissapointed as i planned to have a jacket potato but the chips smelt gorgeous lol! Ahh well i dont do it all the time... lol.. 

Hope your all well??? x


----------



## lozzy21

Im doing a mix of extra easy and the green days, not a fan of red days, im allways hungry on them.

I love the chocolate and fudge alpen light bars, I have 2 as a b choice in the evening to help any chocolate cravings.

I did SW about 16 months ago and lost 17 lb in 8 weeks but then stopped going. Im going to keep going and feel free to kick my arse if i havent been


----------



## nessajane

Laura we all need a little treat now and again ;) just be extra good next few days :) i bet it was yummy!!

Im the same lozzy, im not a huge fan of red days but they seem to work the best for me :shrug: i struggle with them though and normally give up and cheat :lol: so i try not to have too many of them!! I love Green Days :)

Today - EE

2 ww bread & scarmbled eggs
Small jacket with tuna mayo (4?) huge Salad
WW Yogurt

Tea will be - SW Chips, steak and Veg :)

Hope youre all having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

Wow thats good. I have been going for 4 weeks and have lost 7.5lbs!!! Just been on Wii Fit and I am feeling a bit better about that cake!! lol.. 

x


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies. Hope all is ok. Seems a bit quiet on here!! 

I am hoping for a loss this week although I dont feel light at all lol! Far from. 

I have been dying for some choccy being that all the shelves at the supermarkets have the easter stuff out!!! Galaxy is my dream lol. 

Has anyone cooked anything they recommend this week?? I get weighed tomorrow but new book dont come out til end of the month xx


----------



## pip holder

Hiya girls - another *2lbs* :happydance:
Password is *BERRY* this week
Am thrilled but wanted 2.5 really cos that would have been my stone - ah well.

How /where is everyone!?!

Hi Laura - I'm chocolatey today too - just gonna have a options and a mini dairy milk.
Haven't cooked anything fun this week really, did a gorgeous roast dinner yest. Will be adventurous later in the week I reckon.

Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## RJ01

Well done :thumbup: I have my first weigh in tomorrow hope it goes ok I am craving choccy too DH is scoffing easter eggs :growlmad:


----------



## Little_Roo

Hi ladies, I didn't realise slimming world was ok when breastfeeding/pregnant. I have been putting of starting back as I thought I couldn't when bf. Lol. I went a few years back and lost almost 3stone. I felt and looked great. Now I can even fit in my size 16 pants and feel crap because of it. x x


----------



## pip holder

Hi Roo :flower:

Yep - I'm breastfeeding exclusively so get loads of healthy extras :thumbup:
Most I've ever eaten, you should join us :hugs: One of our girls is well into her 3rd tri too and losing weight safely.

I couldn't fit in to my 16s either which is what gave me the final push to join. Hope to see you around here. My weigh in is a monday and I try to post the password for the SW website then so you could always have a mooch on there to start you off.

I've lost 13.5lbs in 4 weeks and feel loads better already :hugs:

Morning to everyone else:hi:
Hope everyone ok - going to be super super good this week (obviously selective memory is allowing me to forget the 3 mini chocolate bars from last night) :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

Hello to the new!!  

Well done Pip!!! Weigh in tonight!!!! Im worried after having my chips and cake!! lol..  

I hope I have lost. Tonight if i have lost i will treat myself to a bar of choccy because i will be tearing my hair out by the end of the week otherwise!!! x


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya Ladies... another 2.5lbs and I am slimmer of the week again! lol!!! 

I am treating myself to a pizza (naughty naughty) but I think its well deserved. 
xx


----------



## RJ01

Well done Laura :thumbup:
I lost 3.5lb tonight first week weigh i'm really pleased with this I was still a little unconvinced it would work now i'm 100% slimming world. x


----------



## lozzy21

Well done!

Im going to get weighed tomorrow instead of thursday cos im working but i dont feel like iv lost anything


----------



## Laura2919

Good Luck Lozzy.. Im sure you will lose something.. 

x


----------



## pip holder

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Go Laura and RJ woop woop :thumbup:

Good luck Loz - bet you will have lost and even if you haven't - it will show next week xx


----------



## Laura2919

We are making the beef stroganoff for dinner tonight. Yummy!! Its gorgeous! We have had it a few times now and its so filling too! 

How are we all getting on. I am still avoiding the urge to bite into a large choco egg! But i am determined to save myself for when it is easter, Then I shall have one lol x


----------



## lozzy21

Half a bloody lb ON!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::dohh:


----------



## mumof42be

Hi girls.

Sorry ive not been round much again just been getting rid of this chest infection and had a few days where i thought i was in early labour ....but nothing as progressed thank god.

Although i am utterly fed up now but hey only 30 days left lol

You girls have done fab on your weight losses cant wait to join u all properly i get weighed tonight i know its gonna be a gain as it will be for next 4 weeks but im still down 3 lbs from when i started at 29 weeks preg...so im looking at it this way i cudda sat at home for last 7 weeks and prob gained another stone but ive not gained anything since 29 weeks preg so im pretty chuffed with that .

Keep up the good work your all doing fabtastic :)


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Mumof4!! Everytime you dissapear I wonder if you might be joining me and the ladies over at Premature Babies!! Hoping not!! Keep that bubs in!! 30 days doesnt seem that long when you say 30 days but 4 weeks sounds like ages lol!! 

Yep, I had a pizza on tuesday night and I know i went over my syns today but I am still going strong. I am gonna get on the wii tonight and do some dancing lol. 

I am sure once baby is here you will be able to lose weight properly.. xx


----------



## mumof42be

Well half pound gain this week pretty pleased with that....as i cheated twice in the week to x


----------



## pip holder

Wow half a pound is fab mum2b- well done you :happydance: :happydance: so glad you're finally feeling a bit better

Lozzy :hugs: don't be too disappointed chick - can I ask if you read up properly on extra easy? Not being funny its just that my brother joined when I did and because we've done this diet befor he tended to 'assume' about loads of little things that have actually changed since then :dohh:
Stuff that he thought was free wasn't etc.
Have you done a food diary?
Stick one on here :hugs::kiss:

Hope everyone else ok - where are you Nessa Jane? Don't think I've stopped stalking you :rofl::rofl:

I had gorgeous gorgeous burgers from a local butcher (proper slimming world ones!) they were fab and made chips to go with them. Sooo not like a diet is it :munch:

For anyone thats interested the crisp n dry spray oil which I find best for the chips is 2 for £2 in asda at the mo instead of £1.98 each. Shhh don't tell anyone else though.......:shhh:


----------



## lozzy21

I dident do extra easy, but i think i know where i went wrong.

Iv been feeling ill so havent had much of an apertite. Iv been eating to much superfree foods and not enough free foods or healthy extras or my syns lol


----------



## pip holder

Loz

Aha - that'll be it then.
You need to eat calories to get your metabolism going to burn fat. Eating superfree stuff just maintains your weight as it is.
Glad you've worked out where you might have gone wrong chick - we'll have a dead good week now to make up for it.

Is your w/loss for Ibiza? I'm going away in 12 weeks (yikes) so this diet is Operation Bikini (or even cozzie) for me :haha:


----------



## nessajane

:wave: Im still here Pip 

Not had much time to get on this last week but all is well... i didnt go to class monday :blush: Im going to go it alone and see how i get on.. thing is its a 16 mile round trip every week and by the time ive put petrol in etc etc... its getting quite pricey :( But im finding since doing myself im sticking to it as you feel under pressure more :shrug: 

Hope youre all well :flower:


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Ladies!

Wondering if I can join in? Have been doing slimming world since about september and lost almost 2 stone, but then christmas happened... and my birthday... and laylas birthday... so I put about 5lbs back on, managed to lose it again but was still going off track but have now started from scratch and I want to lose another 21lbs or so to be skinny for summer :D 

So!! Am going to get myself a new weightloss ticker and start over again! :D

Lookind forward to getting to know some new peeps in here.

Maya xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

pip holder said:


> Loz
> 
> Aha - that'll be it then.
> You need to eat calories to get your metabolism going to burn fat. Eating superfree stuff just maintains your weight as it is.
> Glad you've worked out where you might have gone wrong chick - we'll have a dead good week now to make up for it.
> 
> Is your w/loss for Ibiza? I'm going away in 12 weeks (yikes) so this diet is Operation Bikini (or even cozzie) for me :haha:

Partly but mostly just because i need to


----------



## Laura2919

Hello PlumFairy! 

I need to lose another 40lbish to be where I am most happiest, But even then I Could prob do with losing another few lbs! lol. 

I am going to a wedding in June and dont wanna be a lump for it haha! Hate looking at pics of myself. 

Them burgers sound lovely!! I make my own but i bet they aint nothing like them!


----------



## pip holder

Hi Plumfairy :flower: and welcome.

Nessaj - don't blame you in that case mate, makes it loads dearer (just think, at least you won't be able to buy your own bodyweight in bloody hi fi bars like I do each week :blush:)
Pick a proper weigh day though and we will be your class :flower:

Laura, I'm trying his sausages tonight - hope they are as good as the burgers :thumbup:

I've been a bit snacky today as been painting and stuff so just eating snack a jacks and hi fi's damn the hi fis......

Hiya everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Oooo Nice.. How did they go?? Is that the ones out of the magazine?? I had SW chips tonight with ham and egg! It was nice but I need to cook more cos I am getting a bit bored with ham lol!! 

I bought the ruby bars from SW and they are so lovely. Its awful to think I can only have one. 

I think I am going to put on this week because I havent been doing any wii and I have gone over my syns twice and I have also got my FIL's birthday on saturday an we going out for dinner


----------



## nessajane

Im going to stick to Monday Morning for my weight in :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

I am fearing a gain this week!! On Wednesday work hadnt been shopping (they supply food) so there was only cheese so had to have a cheese sandwich, which I used as my a choice and I went over some! lol. Then me and OH went out to do some birthday shopping as we have about a hundred coming up, Hate march lol. had a salad with avocado but avocado is well high in syns!!! then I had a chinese last night but I stuck to my syns had a chicken chow mein and then I am out today for my FIL's 50th! God! I know its gnna be a gain lol

How are we all??? x


----------



## Donna35

Hi girls can I join in here? Been doing SW for about 14weeks lost a stone and 1 and half pound so far which is pitiful but it took me a while to get used to the plan so hopefully better losses from now...feeling good though as I lost 3pound this week and got my stone award which I've been waiting weeks for. Also I tried on a new pair jeans today that I bought a couple months ago and wouldn't go over my thunderthighs 3weeks ago when last tried them. Put them on today and they FIT!!! Bit tight but still they're on me and not cut the circulation off yet lol

Just read the whole thread and have a few questions/comments if you don't mind


Pip how many healthy extras do you use a day? I've been having 2 of each cos I'm breastfeeding same as you. Is 2 enough or too much?

Someone mentioned diet coke - all diet pop/lemonade is completely free and you can have as much as you want of it. I've been having sometimes 2ltrs a day (BF makes me REALLY thirsty lol)

If you're eating out watch out for Wetherspoons - my SW leader told us their steak and baked potato comes in at about 30syns-ish - they *deep-fry* their 'baked' potatoes. This is shocking - could be having a mint week and get that thinking its being virtuous and that would wreck your week totally!!

I love the hi-fi bars too especially the mint one yummmmmy definitely addictive!!

Also if you have a sweet tooth the Hartleys sugar-free individual jellies are only half a syn each and totally lush (bit expensive though at 59pence each) and even nicer when mixed with a mullerlight yogurt and some berries - bit like a trifle

They have a new SW book out its Family Feasts for a Fiver - got it on Thursday and the recipes look lush. I've done one it's a BLT salad and I had it with my wholemeal bread for a B choice at lunchtime and it (almost!!) filled me for the day. If anyone wants the recipe I'll post it here


----------



## pip holder

:kiss:Hi everyone :flower: and welcome Donna :thumbup:

Well just been and it's *1lb off* :happydance: :happydance:

I know I'm stupid but am actually bit disappointed - have done a house clearance this weekend and LOADS of exercise , maybe it'll show next week eh :shrug:
Up to just over a stone in 4 weeks though so I should really stop moaning :blush:

Has everyone had a good weekend?

I made the chocolate (scanbran) brownies again and they were actually nice :wacko: had them with mint choc skinny cow ice cream mmmm.

Just going to have pork steaks with corn on the cob and a jacket spud:amartass: which will make up for the two hi fi bars I just sat and scoffed through class - oops

Donna I get 4!!!!! additional healthy extras until he is 6 months - stays like that now til I wean him then drops to 1 extra a day if I keep on feeding as well. They like you to go more for dairy than hi fi bars but hey :blush:
That recipe sounds great if you will post please.

Nessa Jane - where are you sweetpea? Did you do a weigh in?

Password for this week is *GAMMON*

Any news from mumof4? Hope you're feeling better chick?

Hope everyone ok - I'm going to be so good this week - anyone else up for a super super nerdy good week with me????

:hugs:


----------



## RJ01

Hi ladies who are joining I am new to this too, on my second week of slimming world.
Donna post your recipe please and if anyone wants to share any nice recipes that would be great :thumbup:
I did the chilli con carne off the website and it was lush and really enjoyef the rogan josh going to try chicken kievs this week.
Weigh tomorrow went over my syns a little week :blush: but fingers crossed.


----------



## Donna35

*BLT Salad*

serves 4

syns per serving
half a syn extra easy
half a syn red
9 syns green

Ingredients

2 packs 250gr back bacon, trimmed of all visible fat
1 large romaine lettuce, shredded
4 large tomatoes, sliced
half a cucumber, thinly sliced
2 medium carrots, peeled and grated

for the dressing

100gr/3.5oz fat free natural yogurt
2 level tbsp extra light mayonnaise
1 level tsp english mustard
1 tbsp cider vinegar
salt and freshly ground black pepper

1. Preheat the grill to its highest setting. Grill the bacon for 15minutes, turning halfway through.

2. Make the dressing by whisking together the yogurt, mayonnaise, mustard, vinegar and 3 tablespoons of water and season to taste.

3. Place the lettuce in a large bowl or divide between plates and scatter over the tomatoes, cucumber and grated carrot. Arrange the cooked bacon rashers on the top, drizzle over the mustard dressing and serve immediately.


----------



## Donna35

*Pork Meatballs with Roasted Vegetable Sauce*

1/2 syn extra easy

Serves 4

Ingredients
-----------

1 courgette (cut into bite sized pieces)
1 red pepper (deseeded and cut into bite sized pieces)
2 medium onions (peeled and chopped)
2 garlic cloves (peeled and halved)
Low calorie cooking spray
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
460gr pack extra lean pork mince
2tsp dried thyme
400gr can chopped tomatoes
57gr/2oz tomato puree
1tsp artificial sweetener
340gr/12oz broccoli (cur into florets) to serve

Method
-------

1. Preheat the oven to 200 C/Gas mark 6. Place the chopped courgette,pepper and onions into a roasting tray with the garlic cloves. Spray the vegetables all over with low calorie cooking spray and season. Roast for 30minutes, turning occasionally.

2. Meanwhile, mix the pork mince with the dried thyme and season to taste. Shape into 24 meatballs and place to chill in the fridge while the vegetables roast.

3. Place the roasted vegetables in a liquidiser with the canned tomatoes, tomato puree, sweetener and 142ml/5fl oz of water. Blitz until smooth and check the seasoning.

4. Pour the sauce back into the roasting tray and drop in the meatballs - there's no need to stir them in at this point. Place back in the oven and cook for 20minutes.

Meanwhile, cook the broccoli in lightly salted boiling water for 5-6minutes, then drain. Stir the pork meatballs into the sauce and serve with the cooked broccoli.




I made this one last night it's lush too:thumbup:


----------



## Donna35

Thanks for the welcome girls.

4 extras damn lol I been missing out on extra hifi bars (well I have been having extra ones sometimes 2 or 3 even at a go they really are addictive) Better stick with just the 1 extra of each tho now cos we started weaning this week which is fun lol

Well done Pip a pound is good even tho you're disappointed at least its a loss not a gain or maintain. It's one less pack of butter you're carrying round if you look at it like that lol

RJ good luck with your weigh in I bet you did really good


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies, Sorry I havent been on my computer hasnt been working at home and we had a busy weekend, it was my FIL's 50th birthday and we went out to wetherspoons lol (made me laugh as I see the post above), Also I havent been well and Chloe has been getting over hand, foot and mouth and Jaycee had pneumonia! its been all go. I havent been that good this week so I am doubtful of a loss but hopefully even if I stay the same I hope I havent put on!! 

Donna, Welcome, I go to wetherspoons a lot, at least twice a month! I meet my friends there and we get together with the kids!
I always have the steak because the steak is free and I have chips and I still lose weight if I am good all other days in the week! But I have never ever heard of them doing that with a Jacket potato! Surely not lol! Its deffo made me look differently at it! lol. 


I have weigh in tonight and like I said not really thinking of a weight loss this week but I am still motivated and this is not going to make me give up! I am expecting it so I think I am in the right frame of mind!!

I will update you with my gain!! lol x


----------



## RJ01

Just a little half a pound off for me this week :shrug:


----------



## Donna35

Laura you have the right attitude - you know you had a busy week but you don't let it put you off track. Good luck with the weigh in xx

RJ well done on your loss xx


----------



## nessajane

Well done pip and RJ :happydance:

2lb loss for me this week :yipee: im finally back on track!!! 7lb gone since i joined :smug: another 7lb before my holidays and ill be happy!!!

Hope youre all well :flower: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

OOh I forgot to post on monday.. Lost 1.5lb this week. Happy with that considering I had a heavy weekend for my sisters birthday. Totally going to put everything into it now though! :D

Yesterday I made chocolate souffle from the dessert recipe book that came with the christmas magazine... wasnt that amazing... was more like chocolate jelly tbh but was ok! I just crave sweet stuff so it kinda did the trick... and only 2.5 syns per souffle... although I had 2!!! :D Hows everybodys week going so far?


----------



## Laura2919

Morning all!! 

Another 1lb off for me .. After the week I had I was amazed but I am definitely going to get back onto it and be good all week! I was extremely bad but I had two takeaways and went out to eat! I get on the Wii a lot when the twins are sleeping so I suppose that helps! 

11lb in total for me.. Bring it on!! How are we all?? xx


----------



## Donna35

Well done eveyone on your losses.

Got weighed tonight and I've lost another 2lb so I'm chuffed. Doing half hour of Davina Mc Call exercise dvds every day so that's whats doing it - I've only been exercising for 3weeks and have lost 7.5lb in the 3weeks. Total weight loss so far 1stone 3.5pounds but have a long long way to go - I kinda would like to lose half my bodyweight as I'm really heavy. Started at 20stone 3.5pounds and I'm 19stone exactly today which it feels good going over to the next number iykwim.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Laura2919

Well Done Donna!!

I havent been very well this week. Hope this weather gets lost soon. So sick of being cold and ill!! 

How is everyone??? x


----------



## MrsQ

Hiya can i join your group? I am going to start doing it roughly from home as there are no places near me that do it? just need to get the ingredients in. 

I have a website with some nice recipes too if you want to have a look? 

https://swrecipestodiefor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Laura2919

Your more than welcome MrsQ.. Anything you need to ask we are here. 

How is everyone getting on?? Bit quiet on here lately x


----------



## MrsQ

can someone explain the whole healthy extras and age thing to me i dont get it lol.
she explained it roughly and said she would give me the leaflet but i cant remember.

Baby is 10 weeks now.
xxx


----------



## Donna35

Hope you're feeling better soon Laura xx

Hi MrsQ I'm not sure about the age thing with the healthy extras - I'll read it up and tell you then. I do know you get additional healthy extras when you're breastfeeding...


----------



## Donna35

OK this is what it says in my leaflet:

You can enjoy additional healthy extras on top of your usual 2a and 2b choices. We recommend that one or preferably 2 of these additional choices are made from the milk and cheese section.

Baby age

Up to 2 months 3
2-3 months 4
4-6 months (if starting to wean) 3
4-6 months (if not yet weaning) 4
over 6 months (when weaning) 1

Hope this clears it up for you MrsQ

This is the first time I read this and could kick myself lol I only added an extra 1 maybe 2 sometimes and have missed out on all those extra hi-fi bars oops I mean milks and cheeses lol. JJ is 7months now so I only get 1 extra of each now. Ah well:dohh: I also have been putting down bacon as a b choice instead of a free food so missed out there too lol. I'm going to read the books all of them properly as soon as I have time see what else I've been missing out on...


----------



## MrsQ

lol yea am breastfeeding. So basically i get 3 healthy a's or b's or 3 as and bs? or is that wishful thinking haha!


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :flower:

How is everyone? :shrug: Where is everyone????

Hope everyone's mothers day was good (mine was crap :cry:) at least I will 

have burnt calories through hatred of OH :growlmad:

Been tonight and.... *3lbs off*
:happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance:

Must have been from last week eh - I'm thrilled and feel motivated again.

Password is *ONION*

Any exciting recipes? I've had those gorgeous gorgeous burgers from the 

butcher again for tea - maybe I'll shack up with him instead of Mr 

ArseholePip and have healthy teas forever.....

:hugs: :hugs: to all xx


----------



## pip holder

Are you all at the chippy? :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## nessajane

:rofl: Pip

Im still around, lost 0.5lb this week :) Youre doing so well hun!!

xx


----------



## pip holder

:happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance:

Go Nessa!!!!!! And without the threat of class too - blardy well done chick :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Pip our password was Dancing?? How strange!!! lol

I lost 2.5lbs! 

Half a lb to go and I have done a stone!! So happy!!! Me and partner have decided to seperate well at least that is what I decided and i also had nail surgery yesterday so I am very happy with that.. lol. 

Hope your all well!!!! xxxx


----------



## pip holder

Oh Laura :hugs: :hugs:

Talk about giving yourself a tough week!! Really hope you're ok chick and that you're ok with your decision. It's a big thing to have to decide and I hope you're not too too stressed. As long as you and the little misses are good :thumbup:

What nail surgery did you have? I need an avulsion on my big toe but the thought of it makes me physically sick so I just keep stumping up £30 every two months for the wonderful chiropodist to sort it while I bite on a stick and try not to pass out :wacko:

Massive well done on your loss even at a time like that you big superstar - weird one on the password eh? Haven't been on yet though so my leader may have been drunk? Maybe Nessa has tried it?

:hugs: everyone else - Mrs Q did you work out the healthy extra palarver?
And Lozzy have you been this week?
Hi to RJ and Don and anyone else I've missed - come on dudes, lets get this thread back on track :happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

I had two ingroing toenails! ARGH!! Its painful lol. Glad i done it now though because although they are sore i know they are gone! lol. Have to go back and have my dressings changed. 

Thanks, Yes I am sure its the right decision for once in my life!! I feel that i was just being a maid and thats all! I need my time I need my life! I think this is best. At the moment I think I am just getting on with it. whether it will be like that come a few weeks I dont know! 

But keeping it up! I plan to be slim by august!!!! Still my plan! 

How are you?? xx


----------



## Donna35

Well done everyone brilliant losses!!! I get weighed tomorrow but not expecting huge loss as I've had good losses the last 3 weeks. Only 3.5lb to a stone and a half so can't wait to reach that milestone.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## nessajane

I havnt tried the password this week pip :shrug: 

Sorry to hear that laura :hugs: Hope youre ok :flower:

Good luck Donna for tomoro!!

Im still going well...im just thinking of my holiday and its keeping me motivated :) 

Hope youre all doing well ladies, keep up the good work :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## MrsQ

hi sorry not been about i have to do it alone at home now which i hate as i never stick to it but cant get babysitter each week.

i lost 7.5lbs!!!!!

whoop whoop.
xxxx


----------



## pip holder

:hugs: :hugs: you know where we are if you need us Laura
I have HATED Mr Pip this week :growlmad: it got to the point where he finally realised he was a big arse and bought some flowers which I promptly hurled at him (felt dead good though :haha:)
It certainly has a massive impact on a relationship this whole parent lark so no wonder you've felt that way with two at once :wacko:

Woop Woop Mrs Q - a-mazing :happydance: :happydance: well done

How did you get on Don? Let us know?

Ness - I'll try the online things later on

Everyone feeling good? I had a bailey chocolate yesterday....WOWEEE and some accidental mayonnaise on a tuna spud at a cafe but other than that I've not been too awful - went swimming last night but just mucked around with the girls really - booked to do aqua running on friday so if I don't lose at least 14 stone in a day I won't be pleased :nope:

Have a great afternoon everyone - I've got baby club then waterbabies -oh the utter glamour of my life............... :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Laura2919

Lol Pip! Loving the hurled flowers lol!! 

Yeah well I think we need some time to evaluate our lives. we are still pretty young have been together since he was 16 and i was 18! So we will see

Still going strong with my slimming world though!!!! 

Well Done MrsQ!!!!! Thats brilliant x


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys. really pleased. pipholder i am off to water babies this afternoon i love it!
xxx


----------



## nessajane

Well done Mrs Q!!! 

Aww bailey chocolates :cloud9: bet it was worth it pip ;)


----------



## pip holder

:hugs: Laura - after that long he's bound to have become complacent - maybe he needs this kick up the arse?

MrsQ - yeah waterbabies is great isn't it - we're on 2nd term now and had to sing hawaii 5-0 last night cos they had little mini body boards, soooo cute!
Part of my reason for getting rid of the lard was stripping off at waterbabies.

Ness - technically I only had 1 and a half :blush: :blush: was meant to be one but accidentally 'fell' onto the second chocolate as I was passing it to Mr Arseface and bit half off. Oops - clumsy or what :haha:

Everyone still feeling into it all ready for the weekend dangers?
I don't feel like I've lost any this week but am battling on - made chicken pasta salad yesterday and kept the tub with me and just munched it all afternoon.

Anyone tried any other recipes out for us?
I just haven't had time this week, got a christening on sunday so a bit nervous about the buffet-will sit in the car stuffing hi fi bars in on the way to the church :haha:


----------



## Donna35

Well done everyone brilliant losses - I'm so jealous cos I...

Put on 3 pounds this week!!! OMG I am soooooooo gutted cos I was being good - didn't get any mothers day choccies or a mothers day dinner out so cant blame that! (getting brought shopping for my pressies maybe this week sometime) I was doing exercise dvds every single day and thats all I can think of that caused it cos I been doing Davina Mc Call toning dvd using weights and been walking round all the time all day long with ankle weights so I've toned up quite a lot (can feel muscle in my arms which wasnt there before) n they say muscle is heavier than fat but even so I'm gutted cos I love seeing the losses each week. I know I havent put on weight weight tho cos I fit in my clothes ok n even got into a top I bought from where I work ages ago when I was pregnant and even after having JJ it didn't fit me but it does now woohooooo

I made up my own recipe today for a soup if anyone wants to try it (I'm a budding chef at this stage lol)

I just put in a pint n half of boiling water, 2 veg stock cubes, 3 carrots, half a butternut squash, a red onion and a red pepper all chopped up and added whatever herbs were in my cupboard (not sure what ones lol I was being all Jamie Oliver) cooked it for an hour and then blitzed it with the blender

OMGGGGG it was the lushest soup ever (even tho I do say so myself lol) gave some to OH's father n he loved it too


----------



## mummymoo2be

i started doing sw in august 2008 to lose weight to get pregnant not realising that you could do it whilst pregnant. Anyway when I found that out I thought it was great and by august 2009 i was nearly 2 and a half stone lighter. I gained whilst on holiday and never really got back on track. I'd been asked to consider being a consultant and on the day that I handed over my franchise fee I found out I was pregnant! Although I'm not following the plan at the moment due to being completely off food I will be going back on it at some stage but in the meantime I still attend group (had my membership frozen for now) and in 2 weeks time will be standing in front of my own group with my scan picture and before and during photos saying this is what i was and am now but thanks to this picture i'll be expanding shortly! Figured it would be good way to break the ice


----------



## pip holder

mummymoo2be said:


> i started doing sw in august 2008 to lose weight to get pregnant not realising that you could do it whilst pregnant. Anyway when I found that out I thought it was great and by august 2009 i was nearly 2 and a half stone lighter. I gained whilst on holiday and never really got back on track. I'd been asked to consider being a consultant and on the day that I handed over my franchise fee I found out I was pregnant! Although I'm not following the plan at the moment due to being completely off food I will be going back on it at some stage but in the meantime I still attend group (had my membership frozen for now) and in 2 weeks time will be standing in front of my own group with my scan picture and before and during photos saying this is what i was and am now but thanks to this picture i'll be expanding shortly! Figured it would be good way to break the ice

 :flower: Hi and welcome mummymoo,
So does that mean we've got our very own consultant on our little thread :happydance: :happydance:
Love the idea about the scan intro - great way to break the ice :thumbup:


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hi everyone :)

I am going to join my local group next week! I have about 4 stone to lose in total :nope: I have been an overeater for aslong as I can remember but I gave up smoking on the 7th January (2 months and 2 weeks..not that i'm counting :laugh2:) and since quitting I really haven't stopped eating.. I am continuously shoving food in my gob!! :wacko: Not good!

I am losing the weight to be a fitter mummy, have better health & also to save money in the long run (at the moment I spend on average £8 a day in the local shop on junk food... good huh? :nope:)

Does anyone know where I can get a cheaper 2010 directory? £15 is a little out of my price range :shrug:

Thanks x


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Fairy cake!! I have about the same to lose! Welcome to the thread. 
I gave up smoking when I found out I was pregnant and its gonna be 2 yrs in August. I believe if I can give up smoking I can get down to a weight that I really want to be!! 


The directories are £7.50 at my group hun. are you sure it says £15??? x


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hey Laura, aww your babies are gorgeous!! :)

Two years in August? Ohh i hope I can go that long! Well done! Yeah i know what you mean, I always thought I'd lose weight before I ever gave up smoking.. but now i don't stop eating to compensate for not smoking! :shrug:

I looked on Amazon and they were £15, I hope they are £7.50 in class.. that would be much better LOL!

So how long have you been doing SW? How you finding it?? Oh btw, I'm Laura too! :D x


----------



## mummymoo2be

they are definitely £7.50 in group! everything is cheaper if you attend group, even the magazines


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hey Moo, that's great thank you! :)

Would anyone mind sharing their experiences with SW with me please??


----------



## Donna35

Hey fairycake hun welcome to the thread xxx

Don't buy any of the stuff from Amazon or ebay theyre rip offs - much cheaper in class and they have some great cookbooks in class too. My favourite at the mo is 'meals for a fiver' (think thats what its called) has some lovely recipes in it really lush. There's a new magazine coming out this week too and thats cheaper in class than in the shops - I love reading the magazines for inspirational stories and recipes n that.

You'll find slimming world has changed a bit its not only red and green they have a new plan extra easy its called where it kinda combines the red and green in a way (or you could do red or green if you prefer)

Also maybe go see your doctor about it - they sometimes will do a referral to slimming classes and the NHS pays the first 12weeks for you which will save a bit


----------



## oxfairycakexo

*


Donna35 said:
↑

Also maybe go see your doctor about it - they sometimes will do a referral to slimming classes and the NHS pays the first 12weeks for you which will save a bitClick to expand...

*

Now that is interesting, gives you a chance to see if that diet is the one for you or not!

Would this mean I will have to wait for the funding before I can join though? I have never heard of this, is this a new thing? Whenever I went to the doc about my weight he would send me packing with some pills that made me spent most of my day on the loo.. not good!!! :nope: Sorry for the TMI hehe!


----------



## Donna35

oxfairycakexo said:


> *
> 
> 
> Donna35 said:
> ↑
> 
> Also maybe go see your doctor about it - they sometimes will do a referral to slimming classes and the NHS pays the first 12weeks for you which will save a bitClick to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Now that is interesting, gives you a chance to see if that diet is the one for you or not!
> 
> Would this mean I will have to wait for the funding before I can join though? I have never heard of this, is this a new thing? Whenever I went to the doc about my weight he would send me packing with some pills that made me spent most of my day on the loo.. not good!!! :nope: Sorry for the TMI hehe!

lol at the tmi

No it only took about a week for me the doc sent it off and the letter goes to slimming world or whichever class you want (they do for weightwatchers n all the others too) and you get a booklet of vouchers to hand in each week. 

If you're interested in it just go the docs say youve heard about the patient referral scheme for slimming classes and you're very interested in it, could do with the help losing weight and would rather do it without pills - if doc is any good they'll prefer that you do that rather than medication


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Wow, thanks so much for that :D I will deffo go to the doc and ask about it. Feeling quite motivated.. a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## Laura2919

oxfairycakexo said:


> Hey Laura, aww your babies are gorgeous!! :)
> 
> Two years in August? Ohh i hope I can go that long! Well done! Yeah i know what you mean, I always thought I'd lose weight before I ever gave up smoking.. but now i don't stop eating to compensate for not smoking! :shrug:
> 
> I looked on Amazon and they were £15, I hope they are £7.50 in class.. that would be much better LOL!
> 
> So how long have you been doing SW? How you finding it?? Oh btw, I'm Laura too! :D x

Yep! nearly 2 years. at first it was very hard, I liked to have a fag after my dinner and when I was on the phone (which happened a lot lol) and then slowly I just got out of the habit. I never ever thought I could do it but I did and I feel so much better, Financially more than anything else. I went to the shop yesterday cos me and mum went shopping and she said pop in there and get me some fags and they were £5.30 a pack... I nearly fainted! My last pack of fags I bought were £4.09! lol. Anyway you can do it.. you will feel so much better! 

As for slimming world, I have done the no smoking and now time for my next big acheivement. To be 8st lol! I am short so 8 is about right!! 

Loving your pic under your name! Cute!! My girls have that bath seat but the twin one. It is a rip off and they soon learnt to kick their leg over and escape naughty girls!! Now I use just the mat!! 


How are we all ladies.. Anyone heard from Mumof4?? Hoping baby is still in tum.unless its time! 

I have weigh in tomorrow night and I only need half a lb for my stone award, Which will be a miracle because I have had 3 bars of galaxy bubbles (the new one) this week.. All on different days but I dont think it makes a difference haha! 

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

oxfairycakexo said:


> Hey Moo, that's great thank you! :)
> 
> Would anyone mind sharing their experiences with SW with me please??

I buy my countdown at slimming world. £50 and its for 12 weeks. you get 2 weeks free. Its also an insentive to stay at slimming world and its not cheap but it does the job because I cant diet on my own. 
I would definitely say pick up a magazine because we have cooked some gorgeous meals from it. We have had sausage with mash and onion, beef stroganoff, soups, and lots more. I havent got the food directory because so far I have managed without but I had it the last time I was at slimming world but it changes every year so I thought not bother! 

I love the extra easy plan. you can eat your meat and your potatoes or pasta with a meat sauce together and it fills you up that sometimes I have my syns left and wonder what I can do with them. 

xx


----------



## oxfairycakexo

I was the same Laura.. always had a fag after dinner, tea, supper.. any food really LOL! And when I was on the phone. My friends always used to say 'You're smoking again!!' cos they could hear me inhaling :laugh2:

This will (hopefully) be my next achievement, like you. I had 3 new years resolutions.. stop smoking, stop nail biting & lose weight/get fit. I have done the first two so now for the big one :huh:

I did hear about the extra easy plan but idk anything about it, it was just green&red when i was a member years ago. Might get confused with another option although it does sound fab being able to have potatoes with meat and not have to class it as a healthy extra? :wacko:

Good luck for your weigh in! Don't get me started on those Galaxy Bubbles.. i can't get enough of them! I always pick one up when I go to spar.. along with a few creme eggs and some sweets :nope: It's going to be tough!!! x


----------



## louise1302

hiya can i join you guys. Ive been doing slimming world for 5 days am not very good at it yet though :blush: i have a lot of weight to lose and need some motivation....quick lol


----------



## pip holder

Hiya to Fairycake and Lou :flower:

Went last night and STS  :shrug::nope:

Bit disappointed but hey - bound to be one due wasn't there.

Password is MELON sorry to anyone who tried the wrong one last week after our leader lied about it :blush:

I'm not feeling it today - LO has been awake all night - cutting his 1st tooth :cry: so I'm helping his pain through the medium of chocolate for mummy :haha:

Made carrotty butternut squash soup last night so had two bowls of that today as its too minging to go out anywhere with LO.

Going to make some 'delicious' scan bran recipes later. How are we all today?
Any good news from anyone?

ETA - Lou, just read your other thread last post hun - what questions do you have? Any we may be able to help with? Also I know you must be super busy but the easiest way is to plan your meals for the week ahead so you don't buy crap stuff and accidentally eat it (like me with this twirl)
:hugs:


----------



## louise1302

aww thanks :) 

im just confused on extra easy how can i eat red and green on the same day and lose? and do i need to have exactly a third of each and finish everything :blush: and whats sts

not done bad today my dinner tonight is tuna steak, homemade salsa salad and new potatoes its yum xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies, Fairycake, Mine is nail biting too although nearly 4 months in and still no such luck haha!!! 

I lost 2lbs tonight. taking me to a total of 15.5 lbs and I am super super happy!!!! 

x


----------



## Laura2919

Oh and new magazine out too xx


----------



## pip holder

:cloud9: :happydance::cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9:

Yaaaaay Laura - well done chick you're doing fabulously!

Lou - STS is stayed the same as in no weight loss :cry: BUT no gain either :thumbup:

Extra easy does seem nuts at first - esp if you've done the diet before. It seems to go against everything they used to teach us doesn't it?
Don't worry too much about the 1/3rd thing - its just an aim that 1/3 of the food in a meal should be superfree eg. your veg. I don't measure or anything - just pile the veg on and eat loadsa fruit and it seems to work.

I made a flourless chocolate cake last night and thought I was the dogs boll*cks and that I'd be on here posting the recipe. :blush: then I tried it. OMG the foulest thing known to man. Even my human dustbin of a OH couldn't eat it. Oh well back to the drawing board.

Get well soon Mrs Q - saw elsewhere you're feeling rotten :hugs:
Hi and :hugs: to everyone else - any news from our lovely mumof42be?


----------



## Laura2919

Well.. I am on top of the world today because I am finally moving out my mums. which I thought would never happen. I have to wait as the place I am moving into needs a lot of work done but I am super excited.. 
This week just keeps getting better and better... I havent looked at the new mag yet but I am hoping it has some nice recipes in it xx


----------



## Donna35

How'd everyone doing - Well done on losses xxx

congrats Laura on new home - you won't know yourself with your own place

Lost 3pound this week which is the 3 I put on last week so I'm back on track now yippee:yipee:


----------



## MrsQ

hey girls how are we all? i STS but i couldnt really stick to it as havent been well and also am feelnig like i may come on my period :(

Anyone got any recipes for carrot soup? I have tonnes but not much else veg left until i get paid?
got few spices.
xxxx


----------



## Donna35

Mrs Q I made one during the week with 3 carrots, half a butternut squash, a pepper and a red onion with loads of herbs chucked in too. You could adapt that maybe...

Chuffed today cos my Uggs fit properly around my calves (they have always been a bit tight but now they're just right) I'm shrinking!!:yipee:


----------



## louise1302

i lost 5 1/2 lb in my forst week woooo hoooo and that isnt even being 100% good im so pleased


----------



## MrsQ

i am making my shepards pie tonight i cannot wait mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. wat u all having?


----------



## louise1302

lentil and bacon soup for me yummy


----------



## pip holder

:flower: Hi guys - sorry not been around much last few days - hope everyone good.

Been tonight and...*5LBS off!!!!*

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:

Password is *Beetroot*

I can't believe it - certainly makes up for last week eh!

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Hey Ladies. 
Sorry I havent been on much. 
Not a good week with me for food. Me and OH have decided to make a go of things but taking it slowly, I am due to move in a few weeks so been buying all the new bits for the house but me and OH took Chloe and Jaycee to a kids adventure indoor thingy and then to pizza hut. I enjoyed it more than words could describe but I am not hoping for a weight loss tonight as I know that I havent been good at all. But I shall be getting back on it tomorrow after I have something nice to eat tonight!!! 

xx


----------



## Laura2919

And well done Pip!!! Weight loss ticker is getting up there lol x


----------



## // arcadia

Hey ladies .. a group opened down the road from me few months ago and after umming and arring over it ive decided to go!!

I was in boots the other day and was all like oooooooooooooo cool a machine that weighs you - i havent been weighed since begining of pregnancy .. so yeh i was shocked!!!!!

haha im 3 stone heavier and 2/3 dress sizes bigger .. i still kid myself its not that bad though and wear size 10 tops .. the ones which are designed to me baggy .. but yeah summer is coming up and i absolutely cannot look like this i have so many lovely summery size 10 dresses just sitting there ..

i reckon if i join i got april/may/june i could poss loose a good 2 stone .. maybe .. thats quite ambitious .. but im determined.

so yeh group is on thursday at 7pm which is great as my mum usually comes round thurs afternoons after work .. so she can stay with LO for an hour while i go off.

xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Arcadia. Good luck with SW. 

I love it, it fits into my daily routine pretty easy and I have had meals out and a bit of choccy and still lost weight because so much is free and so much is low syns that you cant believe it actually works. 


I lost another half lb this week. After the week I had that was amazing girls I am so chuffed.. 

How are you all?? xxx


----------



## pip holder

:hi: Arcadia and welcome - good on you for making the decision :thumbup:

How is everyone? Ok I hope

Laura:cloud9: :cloud9: about w/loss after MUCH DESERVED pizza :haha: I'm so thrilled you're both giving it a go and getting your own gaff too will be like a huge fresh start. :happydance:

I made carrot cake - 12 syns for whole cake or 7 and a healthy extra. was quite nice actually - will post recipe if anyone wants.

Where are our missing girls? Hope lovely mumof42be is ok - has anyone heard from her? And Nessa, RJ and Loz etc.

Just about to drag pram around the park in the force 10 gale outside but really got used to going each day for a big powerwalk - got aquarunning tonight too - get on me :blush:
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya Girls

Ive been doing SW for 2 weeks now, loving the extra easy plan !! Lost 5lbs my first week but couldnt get weighted today due to the snow!! According to the wii fit im down another 4lb but dont know how accurate that is. 

Is everybody doing extra easy? x


----------



## mummymoo2be

i lost 4lbs this week but then nothing stayed down tuesday and all i ate yesterday was a bowl of honey nut loops, half a tin of soup and a slice of wholemeal bread. i've picked up another bug from work so not happy bunny


----------



## louise1302

awww hope you feel better soon

my seconfd weigh in and i lost another 5lbs woo hooo


----------



## // arcadia

Well i went this evening, everyone seemed very nice one of the till ladies is my mates mumso was nice to know someone

I CANNOT BELIEVE HOW MUCH I WEIGH THOUGH!!!!

haha oh well its what im there for .. just looking through the book trying to work out what quick easy things im gonna be able to eat .. im used to having toast or a sandwhich and white breads a big no no! 

im not starting it till saturday though as ive got a big night out planned tomorrow night :D


----------



## Donna35

STS this week hoping to lose a good bit this week - 3.5lb til my stone n a half award so can't wait to get that

How's everyone's week been?


----------



## Laura2919

I havent had a good week ladies. Ate a choccy egg and 2 bags of minstrals! Was just dying for it. lol. 
Had a bad week with OH working things through so havent been easy. Back and forth and now we are back again and forth tomorrow and here there and bloody everywhere haha! 
Back on it though after tuesdays weigh in. Gonna be a good girl. So need to lose this weight!!! 

xxx


----------



## pumpkim

Hi everyone, is it Ok if I join you? I need inspiration and support!! Been a SW member for just under a year, got my stone just before xmas but have just been 'messing around' for months now, 1 on 1 off each week so not actually getting anywhere and I've maintained for 4 weeks in a row now so definitely not getting anywhere :shrug: I know it's me not following the plan properly.. oh, and I've just stuffed my face with an Easter Egg :dohh:
Maybe I should start with food diaries again... have any of you managed to get over this kind of hurdle, what inspired you to get back on track?

I only want to lose another 12lb to be at my target weight by the time we TTC in the summer so not far to go but it's so hard!!


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya Pumpkim! Welcome. 

I have done SW lots of times but I never ever stuck to it. This time I am slimming and I am going to get to my target weight. 
I have been going since beginning of feb and have lost 16lbs, though I am sure tomorrow I am gonna be about 14lb lighter rather than 16lb!!! haha! 

I will update you all tomorrow on my gain! lol x


----------



## Laura2919

Lost another half a lb girls! Well chuffed.. gonna have a good week though now xx


----------



## pumpkim

Another maintain for me... not bad considering what I've eaten :blush: but still, 5 weeks!!! It's getting boring now, I need to get my finger out :dohh:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Im back on board and loving it again. It's so easy when the OH is away but when he is home for 2 weeks it seems to all go wrong. 
Can i have 4 slices of 400g loaf a day from healthy exrea B's? xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Sparkle! 

Only if your on a green or original day. Not if your working the extra easy plan. then you only get 1 a and 1 b choice!!! 

How have we been ladies?? Me OH have called it a day once and for all so I am moving on up slowly and its hard but its life and I have two kids to look after.. Just me and them now.. 

Still no news on my flat still working on it so who knows when it will be ready to move into :-( I just want a fresh start. 

Slimming world though is super super super great and I am still loving it very much! I am hoping for a nice loss this week but if all that i ate over the last 2 weeks catches up then so be it.. 

Hope your all well. where have you all gone???????? lol xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thank you slimming world is fab. I always do the green or red day x


----------



## Laura2919

I do the extra easy plan! I love it. It suits me cos Chloe and Jaycee can eat what I cook and whilst I am waiting for my flat to finally be done mum is cooking lots too!!! So we all eat a nice healthy meal which is good!!! Not too many different plates flying around all over.. 
Today I had steak, boiled potatoes and salad! God it was lush!! lol xx


----------



## // arcadia

Well i quit already ... it's just not for me .. me and my family eat healthily anyway always make our food fresh .. ive taken on board things though like i will only have 2 pieces wholemeal bread a day .. use natural yoghurt in cooking etc keep using my frylight.

So am going to still kind of stick with the principle of it .. im not one for going and sitting around in groups either especially the time my group was it interfered with LO's bedtime.

PLUS i found my group leader incredible pushy .. when i explained i couldnt stay the first week as my lo was teething really badly id literally left her with my mum crying her eyes out to come and join .. and the leader was all snooty like well u will be staying every other week wont you!! .. err maybe i dunno my baby comes first you rude cow!!

Then she called my house and mobile everyday for the first week i was there checking up on me what did you eat how did you make it??!! felt like i was at school or something.

Anyways hope it still all goes well for you - i will still be following the diet and weighing myself but not attending the group :]


----------



## pumpkim

Oh it's a shame you've had a bad experience with the group you went to, my consultant would always encourage us to stay to class but not in a pushy way and she only ever rings people who are struggling and indicated they need extra support. Classes just aren't for some people and I think SW really should consider going down the online membership route with a forum for support..... or have they already and I've totally missed it :dohh:


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt like my first group leader so now I go to another group. Sorry it werent for you! I think it has fit perfectly into my routine but it dont fit everyone's lifestyle. Its nice your taking on a few things and at least your going to try and do it yourself. Good on you for that. 
I like my meetings as thats what keeps me on track! Hopefully you will keep it up. 
x


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :blush: sorry not been around this week - haven't been very motivated and didn't wanna drag anyone else down. Back on track now though :thumbup: - been tonight and *4lbs off* so thats been an incentive for me.

How's everyone? Any news - I'm gonna catch up and trawl through threads later on :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys sorry not been about. Mikey been teething and having a growth spurt so i have literally just been exsisting!
I am going to join the nearest class to me which is 40 mins away not sure if i can keep going thats the only problem., 
Anyone thought of putting our diarys up on a seperate thread or even on here so we can help eachother along? i know it would help me?

Has anyone got any incentives? I have one which is August which will be my first wedding anniversary and i want to have the confidence to wear something really sexy *BLUSH* as i have done it once and never had the confidence to do it again. :(
xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

Also i made a lush soup if anyones interested? xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

Didn't realise this part of bnb existed. Hope you don't mind if I join in here too, 

I have put on a lot of weight last year after 2 early pregnancy losses and a lot of comfort eating. Decided in January enough was enough and joined up, I did the 12 week countdown and lost 12lb so far but I have hit a plateau. I was going to a group but I have halted that and joined online. 

My incentives are to start baby making in June and our engagement party 

So I have 2 goals 
8 weeks to lose - 11lb-13lb - I would like to start babymaking on June 14th but my OH and I agreed I would get to 11stone before starting. 

Engagement Party - July
10 - 12 weeks to lose 13 - 18lb

It is possible if only I can start again. I have started SW again with a vengeance yesterday and I really hope I can start losing the weight again!


----------



## sparkle_1979

I cant really help you because I dont go to classes due to where I live so kinda make it up, but know the basics.

I need help too please :) :)

Have I scoffed to much today?

2 slices brown bread 400g loaf with one poached egg 








2 slices with dairylea light slices (lunch)

1 banana and some grapes
1 cup options hot chocolate

Large bowl of pasta in a weight watchers tomato sauce (1/2 jar )

Does anyone know the syns for the weight watchers pasta sauces ??? Can't seem to see it on the web

Thankyou and hope you are all doing well??? ;) x


----------



## MrsQ

here you go

Weight Watchers Mozzarella & Rocket Pasta Sauce, jar 350g jar

6 Syns on Extra Easy  Original 6 Syns Green 6 Syns

Weight Watchers Napoletana Pasta Sauce, chilled 300g pot

4½ Syns on Extra Easy Original 4½ Syns Green 4½ Syns

Weight Watchers Parmesan & Pesto Pasta Sauce, jar 350g jar

 8½ Syns on Extra Easy Original 8½ Syns Green 8½ Syns

Weight Watchers Roasted Garlic Pasta Sauce, jar 350g jar

 6 Syns on Extra Easy Original 6 Syns  Green 6 Syns


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies!!!!! 

I am well happy.. 3 and a half lbs tonight.. 1lb to go until i get my half a stone award and i was slimmer of the week. 

I am going out with my babies tomorrow and thursday i am out again but I am gonna be good cos I am now so looking forward to my summer!!! 

I am going to think positively xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

MrsQ said:


> here you go
> 
> Weight Watchers Mozzarella & Rocket Pasta Sauce, jar 350g jar
> 
> 6 Syns on Extra Easy  Original 6 Syns Green 6 Syns
> 
> Weight Watchers Napoletana Pasta Sauce, chilled 300g pot
> 
> 4½ Syns on Extra Easy Original 4½ Syns Green 4½ Syns
> 
> Weight Watchers Parmesan & Pesto Pasta Sauce, jar 350g jar
> 
> 8½ Syns on Extra Easy Original 8½ Syns Green 8½ Syns
> 
> Weight Watchers Roasted Garlic Pasta Sauce, jar 350g jar
> 
> 6 Syns on Extra Easy Original 6 Syns  Green 6 Syns

*thank you very much  xx*


----------



## MrsQ

your very welcome. Anytime. xxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

Well I have been doing good for 2 days, only another 8 weeks of it to go lol.

I am doing the extra easy plan but I am really limiting my times of potatoes and bread trying to stick with rice/noodles when I want carbs.

I am hoping as this is my new first week that I see a very good weight loss, hoping more than 2lb. 

So that leads me on to a question; 

What was your first week result?
What was this as a percentage of your overall body weight?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## sparkle_1979

I weighed myself for the first time in years today :( 9, 11lbs I need to lose 2 stone as Im only short! 

Well the first step to my diet was stepping on the scales, I've been good all week so hoping next week to have lost some x


----------



## sparkle_1979

What does everyone eat on green days?

I just tend to have pasta or home made chips or wedges. Think I need to be more adventures???? x


----------



## MrsQ

i am breastfeeding so i get the extra 4 a's or b's but heres mine....

breakfast = (a) 350ml skimmed milk (b) (b) 56g porridge oats.
Lunch - Home made pasta sauce (tinned tomatoes, peppers, tobasco sauce, worcestor sauce and mushrooms all blended together) pasta. 
Snacks - home made soup with lots of superfree food.
Dinner - x2 fajitas 14 syns. 28g cheese x2 (aa) home made wedges.

Total syns - 14
total a- 3
total b - 2


----------



## sparkle_1979

that souns yummy :) x


----------



## pip holder

Hi everyone - been tonight and another *2lbs off* :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9:

Online password is *olive*

How is everyone getting along with it? Hi to new people on the thread too :hi:

Made my 'cake' again but this time added orange extract and y'know what? It was actually quite nice :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Well done on the loss and thanks for passwork hun xx


----------



## pip holder

Hi Sparkle :hi:
I do normally try and post the password on a monday night - just been a bit up the wall the last couple of weeks or away :blush:

How are you finding it? Haven't popped over to your journal yet - will do at some point once 'he who is teething' pipes down for long enough :cry:

Hows everyone else? It's tonight for you isn't it Laura? Good luck :happydance:

Just off to inject a couple of chocolate orange hi fi's :munch: nomnomnom

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle_1979

that's really good of you because I dont have a class near me. 

Im doing good last few days, sat was a crap day but back on track. :) xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, 

I have lost 1lb - not the best loss but at least I am losing again. Plus I did go a party on Friday and demolished the buffet because my plans of eating before I went didn't materialise.

Well done Pip, I bet you are so pleased with yourself. x x


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys!

Hope your all doing well i just had to post this recipe!!!!

ITS GORGEOUS AND ALL FREE ON A GREEN OR EE DAY!!!!!

totally syn free on green or EE:

1 Tin Mushy Peas
1 Tin Chopped tomatoes
1 Fried Onion (in frylight)
Medium Curry Powder (as much as you want to taste) blend the mushy peas and the tomatoes together. Add a little sweetner to sweeten. 
Cook all together. Keep stirring till it thickens.

use with quorn pieces or chicken and even some potatoes? depending on your day. I am eating it now and OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

MrsQ said:


> hi guys!
> 
> Hope your all doing well i just had to post this recipe!!!!
> 
> ITS GORGEOUS AND ALL FREE ON A GREEN OR EE DAY!!!!!
> 
> totally syn free on green or EE:
> 
> 1 Tin Mushy Peas
> 1 Tin Chopped tomatoes
> 1 Fried Onion (in frylight)
> Medium Curry Powder (as much as you want to taste) blend the mushy peas and the tomatoes together. Add a little sweetner to sweeten.
> Cook all together. Keep stirring till it thickens.
> 
> use with quorn pieces or chicken and even some potatoes? depending on your day. I am eating it now and OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!

ooo, really whats the combo of the mushy peas and tomatoes like??? I think I am going to try this for my lunches this week, do you think it will keep overnight?? I could do 1 batch and split for my lunches..........


----------



## MrsQ

its really nice. I added two teaspoons of mild curry powder. Make sure you add about 3 or 4 table spoons at least of sweetner or it tastes a bit powdery. Also blend in a blender!


bestway to describe it is a microwave curry taste?
xxx


----------



## katycam

Hello :) I did say before that I was meant to be joining slimming world but I was poorly and then made excuse after excuse. 
I have decided to order the starter pack off eBay (rip off I know!!) so that I don't have to worry about going to the group each week. As soon as they arrive I am starting :)


----------



## katycam

Also I've tried registering online and it's asking for a group password?


----------



## pip holder

Well done KittyKat :happydance: :happydance:a pound is good!!!!Half a bag of sugar!

I've been dead good today and went to aquafit too :angelnot:

Carried LO round in the sling today as he is a whingy teething monster and he weighs nearly 19lbs - AND my back was killing so no wonder I feel so much better after losing even more weight than he weighs in total (IYSWIM) :dohh:

Katycam - group password is given out weekly we secretly post it on this thread - shhh :haha: it's OLIVE this week chick.

Hi Mrs Q - won't be trying that recipe as hate curry but you always find good 'uns so post me a nice one pretty please :flower:

How did you do Laura? 

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

I gained this week but I have been sailing with the wind for the last 3 weeks and lost eacj time, I knew it was gonna catch up it was just when! Only half a lb though. Got 1.5lb to go to my stone and a half award so I am going to pick it up this week and get my step trainer out which has been hiding under the bed. 

I have been going through it lately but I am back and I am feeling fine. Time to get back on the diet and work like I have never worked before.. 

How is everyone, Well done on the losses..


----------



## sparkle_1979

I dont think slimming world is for me ladies. 

In 2 weeks I've lost 2 lbs:shrug: I've been so good and cheated once, with one small easter egg.

I had no more than ten syns a day...All I did was mostly green days, maybe thats the problem. Trouble is, Im not a great meat eater.

As I was stuffing my face on chips and pasta and all sorts I did think this is to good to be true. I need better results than 1lb a week :(

Hope you ladies all do well, think Ill just have to eat smaller portions of healthy food!

Thanks for all the support I had xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsQ

hey girlies.....

lost 5,5lbs tonight!
xx


----------



## aliss

sparkle_1979 said:


> I dont think slimming world is for me ladies.
> 
> In 2 weeks I've lost 2 lbs:shrug: I've been so good and cheated once, with one small easter egg.
> 
> I had no more than ten syns a day...All I did was mostly green days, maybe thats the problem. Trouble is, Im not a great meat eater.
> 
> As I was stuffing my face on chips and pasta and all sorts I did think this is to good to be true. I need better results than 1lb a week :(
> 
> Hope you ladies all do well, think Ill just have to eat smaller portions of healthy food!
> 
> Thanks for all the support I had xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I will be honest, I am *not* a fan of slimming world as a diet program.

That being said, 1lb per week is pretty much par for the course no matter what program (or non-program) you do. Anything more than that and you are tapping into muscle loss, which is not healthy. Extremes = not healthy. 

I agree that smaller portions of healthy food is a great idea (if you see my journal on here, it's what I do), but do not be discouraged at a 1lb per week loss because that is excellent progress.


----------



## MrsQ

syn free quiche ee...

x4 eggs,
500g tub of cottage cheese,
bacon
mushroom.
Onion
Sweetcorn or anything free you fancy.

Mix the eggs together, but just enough to mix them, don't beat them or anything. Add the cottage cheese to the egg. Fry light the mushrooms and bacon and onion (cut the bacon into bits)
then add to the mixture and pour into a flan/quiche dish.

Cook on 200 for 1/2 hour or until firm to the touch.

yum yum
if you want syn free on green just take out the bacon!
 



Attached Files:







P1020782.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pip holder

Woop woop Mrs Q and Laura :happydance: :happydance:

Well done!!

Sparkle :cry: really sorry you're disappointed chick - have you tried doing a food diary? If you want - pm me EVERYTHING you eat each day and I'll go through it for you? :hugs:

Good luck whatever you choose though.

How are we all - how sunny is it? I haven't even _wanted _ to eat crap today in the nice weather :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks everyone. I did do a food diary so was not going over my syns. I just think all them carbs just did not suit me. 
Im still going to be on my journal so all feel free to pop in and tell me how your getting on...

Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im in my 3rd week of doing it and lost 7.5lb so far :D. and only 13lb to go until i get my 10%


----------



## kimbobaloobob

sparkle_1979 said:


> I dont think slimming world is for me ladies.
> 
> In 2 weeks I've lost 2 lbs:shrug: I've been so good and cheated once, with one small easter egg.
> 
> I had no more than ten syns a day...All I did was mostly green days, maybe thats the problem. Trouble is, Im not a great meat eater.
> 
> As I was stuffing my face on chips and pasta and all sorts I did think this is to good to be true. I need better results than 1lb a week :(
> 
> Hope you ladies all do well, think Ill just have to eat smaller portions of healthy food!
> 
> Thanks for all the support I had xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

stick at it hun!, my mum used to be a consultant so has told me a couple of tricks, red days make you loose weight faster so the last 2 days before weigh in have red days, also for your A and B choices have 14 different ones a week so try and vary your choices and have a different one each day
x


----------



## katycam

I'm still waiting for my books to arrive I am desperate to start! That quiche looks lovely. It the cottage cheese ok in it? I'm not a fan of it!


----------



## lily24

Love Love Love Slimming world!

Joined in Jan 09 (3months after Jack was born) Well i say joined, I actually dont attend a class as there are none in my area, i just buy the magazines and receipe book. 

I try and follow the 7-day plans but can mix and match with other recipies from the books/mags.

I weigh 8 stone 7oz now (put on 4 stone while preg, but was actually a stone heavier when i fell pregnant, 9.7, then i am now) So basically thanks so Slimming world, long walks, cycles and a few trips to the gym now and again I lost 5 stone since Jan 09! (some baby weight of course) But wouldnt change it now. Love the fresh, yummy recipies and its encouraged me to cook more homemade foods esp for Jacks sake.

Good luck everyone with ur slimming journey!:flower:


----------



## MrsQ

katycam said:


> I'm still waiting for my books to arrive I am desperate to start! That quiche looks lovely. It the cottage cheese ok in it? I'm not a fan of it!

nope tastes just like a quiche!
xxx


----------



## katycam

Cool I will give it a go :)
my starter pack thingy arrived today. Extra easy sounds too good to be true. Does it really work!?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

extra easy has worked for me so far....


----------



## katycam

Well I will see how I go on it! I'm off to asda in the morning to stock up on fruit n veg :)


----------



## pip holder

Evening ladies :flower:

Yaay Katy - the books finally came! I know EE seems far too good to be true doesn't it but I'm doing ok on it - much easier than trying to remember whats what when you flick between red and green.
Remember to get 9 million mullerlight yoghurts too when you shop :haha:

Well done Kim too - fab loss :thumbup:

I'm just having a breakfast for my tea, quorn sausages, SW burgers, egg, mushroom, bacon, beans and tomato. Oh and toast as my healthy extra!!! How greedy am I and it's all freeeeeeeeee :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## MrsQ

just a question. Do you make sure every meal has 1/3 of superfree foods? My leader said even breakfast has to?
xxx


----------



## pip holder

MrsQ said:


> just a question. Do you make sure every meal has 1/3 of superfree foods? My leader said even breakfast has to?
> xxx

:blush: :blush: :blush: erm...of course not :haha:


But breakfast has - tomatoes, mushrooms, beans which are SF.
As long as you don't push it for every meal I think it would be ok :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## pumpkim

My consultant has said that along as on balance 1/3 of your food for the whole day is superfree then that's ok.

Well after no movement for 5 weeks I got fed up, ate like a pig and put on 1.5lb last week :cry: that gave me a kick up the bum and I lost 1.5lb this week :thumbup:
So back to where I was but hopefully that's the downward trend kicking in again.


----------



## MrsQ

thats good i think sometimes you need to kick start your body again
xx


----------



## katycam

Ok so im just finishing day 2 of slimming world.
Im struggling to eat enough! I get really hungry but dont know what to eat so have been not having anything incase i eat the wrong thing.
I need to read lots of recipes i think so i know what i can cook.
I did make the slimming world carbonara earlier though and it was pretty good, although i accidentally over cooked it the egg in the sauce was a bit scrambled!!

So my food for today:

Breakfast: Nothing
Lunch: Nothing
Dinner: SW Spaghetti Carbonara - 1 1/2 Syns
Pudding: Strawberries and Vanilla Mullerlight


----------



## MrsQ

katycam said:


> Ok so im just finishing day 2 of slimming world.
> Im struggling to eat enough! I get really hungry but dont know what to eat so have been not having anything incase i eat the wrong thing.
> I need to read lots of recipes i think so i know what i can cook.
> I did make the slimming world carbonara earlier though and it was pretty good, although i accidentally over cooked it the egg in the sauce was a bit scrambled!!
> 
> So my food for today:
> 
> Breakfast: Nothing
> Lunch: Nothing
> Dinner: SW Spaghetti Carbonara - 1 1/2 Syns
> Pudding: Strawberries and Vanilla Mullerlight


You arent eating enough hun.
What about x2 weetabix or some porridge or even 2 alpen light or a mullerlight with fruit?
Remember you have to have 1/3 of yuor food each meal as your superfree foods if you can?
 
Have a look here this is some recipes i do i have seen them elsewhere and adapted alot of them

https://swrecipestodiefor.blogspot.com/

also what about if us ladies put some of our diaries up to help would that help you?
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

katycam said:


> Ok so im just finishing day 2 of slimming world.
> Im struggling to eat enough! I get really hungry but dont know what to eat so have been not having anything incase i eat the wrong thing.
> I need to read lots of recipes i think so i know what i can cook.
> I did make the slimming world carbonara earlier though and it was pretty good, although i accidentally over cooked it the egg in the sauce was a bit scrambled!!
> 
> So my food for today:
> 
> Breakfast: Nothing
> Lunch: Nothing
> Dinner: SW Spaghetti Carbonara - 1 1/2 Syns
> Pudding: Strawberries and Vanilla Mullerlight

you can eat as much free food as you like, i fill up on fruit, and the mullerlight youhgurts with chocolate bits in are free apart from the cherry (2 syns), try cutting a melon in half, depip it and put the yoghut in the middle, thats quite filling and free, 

also if you want something to nibble on through out the day, make some jelly up, let it set, add some fat free natural fromage frais (40p ish from asda) , blend the jelly so its just a mushy mess, then add the fromage frais (as much as you like its free) blend again and allow to set, then you should have a moouse kind of thing, thats 1.5 sins for the whole thing, so if you feeling a bit peckish maybe try that?


just make sure the jelly is sugar free, the robinsons one is what i use :)


----------



## pip holder

katycam said:


> Ok so im just finishing day 2 of slimming world.
> Im struggling to eat enough! I get really hungry but dont know what to eat so have been not having anything incase i eat the wrong thing.
> I need to read lots of recipes i think so i know what i can cook.
> I did make the slimming world carbonara earlier though and it was pretty good, although i accidentally over cooked it the egg in the sauce was a bit scrambled!!
> 
> So my food for today:
> 
> Breakfast: Nothing
> Lunch: Nothing
> Dinner: SW Spaghetti Carbonara - 1 1/2 Syns
> Pudding: Strawberries and Vanilla Mullerlight



Yikes - not nearly enough chick :nope: you're going to be starving all week then not have a good loss.

If you are doing Extra easy - some free meal ideas are:

*Breakfast*
 
2 weetabix with banana and milk from allowance(weetabix as your healthy extra) or
Fruit (any and loads) with mullerlight yoghurt
or
Bacon butty (with 2 slices of WW wholemeal bread as your healthy extra)
or
Boiled egg and toast (with bread as your healthy extra)
or
2 Alpen light bars (healthy extra) crumbled into a mullerlight


*Lunch*

Chicken salad
or
Tuna jacket potato with salad
or
Beans on toast (bread as healthy extra)
or
Ham salad butty (again bread as Healthy extra)
or 
Soup (make a giant pan of butternut squash soup and freeze some)


*Dinner*

Salmon and veg with new potatoes sprinkled with mint
or
Teriyaki chicken noodle stir fry
or
Pork chops and cous cous with salad
or
Chicken and bacon pasta bake (with passata and any other stuff out cupboard)
or
Quorn sausages with slimming world free chips and beans
or
Lamb kebab with SW wedges



Just a few little ideas - can you tell I'm a meat eater :blush::haha:
Don't try to make things difficult for yourself by concocting recipes every day or you'll get pissed off and head to the chippy. Extra easy IS fab but just takes a bit of planning each week (only my opinion) I work out my teas for the week and do a big shop every monday after class when I'm dead motivated so won't buy crap.

Also make sure you've got secret small synned snacks in - just in case you NEED chocolate etc. I bought the bag of treat sized cadbury stuff and have hid it in the freezer and just have one in an emergency :thumbup:
God rambly post or what :haha:

Hope everyone has a fab day - will post tonight with (please please please) a hopeful loss?!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

good luck pip holder! Mines thursday and i am actually excited about it?
x


----------



## pip holder

^^ I know - we need help don't we!! :wacko::haha:


----------



## MrsQ

just made the beef chilli from the 7 days to success booklet you get when you first start and OMG its lush!!!!
xxx


----------



## pip holder

Well I've been - another *2lbs *

Password is *RUNNING*

I'm soooo made up:cloud9:


----------



## MrsQ

WOWOWOW WELL DONE!!!
how much is that in stone you have lost now and how long has it taken you?
x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

2 st 2.5lb, well done pip :D


----------



## pip holder

yep - ta Kim 2st 2.5lbs - in 12 weeks :happydance: :happydance:

Can't believe it, still got a way to go though but hopefully will have shifted most of it before I'm back to work in July :thumbup:

Was that pleased at class that I accidentally offered to deliver about 300 promo leaflets this week :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

Has everyone had a good day? Feeling a bit motivated in this nice weather? :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

well done hunny your an inspiration!

Well i seem to be still going strong. Enjoying my yummy food more each day!
x


----------



## pip holder

MrsQ said:


> well done hunny your an inspiration!
> 
> Well i seem to be still going strong. Enjoying my yummy food more each day!
> x

:hugs: 

Tarrrrr:blush: :haha: we're all here to support each other to the bitter end :haha: :happydance:


----------



## katycam

Thing is I'm not a breakfast person and can't stomach eating in the morning. 
Is it best to plan your meals for the whole week?
God I'm so rubbish at this!


----------



## MrsQ

katycam said:


> Thing is I'm not a breakfast person and can't stomach eating in the morning.
> Is it best to plan your meals for the whole week?
> God I'm so rubbish at this!

yes it is best to plan and also breakfast kick starts your metabolism.
Any diet you do you will have to eat breakfast.

what about even a piece of fruit?
xx


----------



## katycam

Is something like alpen or museli ok on slimming world?


----------



## pip holder

katycam said:


> Is something like alpen or museli ok on slimming world?

You can have 2 alpen light bars as a healthy extra - best bet is to look on the website for syn values of other stuff chick.

How is everyone getting on? Thread a bit quiet today.

Lauraaaaaaa! Where are youuuuu? :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

i thought that. 
Does anyone have a sneaky peak at yuor own scales in the week?
Mines become and obsession and i need help lol.

Also Thursday after weigh in, I am going out to the best chinese buffet in the world for my sisters birthday and I just want to know what you would do for the rest of the week? would you just have no syns for the rest of the week or just right it off? xxxx


----------



## katycam

I can't find syns for Alpen grrr. That's the only thing i will eat if I have to have breakfast.
I had pork chops with jacket potato, mushrooms, tomato and veggie rice last night, it wa yummy :)


----------



## MrsQ

here you go

Alpen Alpen, Original 28g

5 Syns on Extra Easy Original 5 Syns Green 5 Syns

Alpen Alpen High Fibre 28g

5 Syns on Extra Easy Original 5 Syns Green 5 Syns

Alpen Alpen High Fruit 28g

5 Syns on Extra Easy Original 5 Syns Green 5 Syns

Alpen Alpen, No Added Sugar 28g

5 Syns on Extra Easy Original 5 Syns Green 5 Syns

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I havent been on much lovely ladies. I have been getting ready to move and enjoying being single again.
Still following the plan.. now a total of 21lb got another 30lb to go.


----------



## katycam

I'm finding it easier to understand the rules each day!
Just need to get hold of some of the recipe books now. 
On Sunday I'm going to sit down and plan the weeks meals too. Think this will help me loads.


----------



## MrsQ

Laura2919 said:


> I havent been on much lovely ladies. I have been getting ready to move and enjoying being single again.
> Still following the plan.. now a total of 21lb got another 30lb to go.

wow well done hunny!!! considering wat your going through!!! i would have put ON 21lbs!!

well my weigh in 2nd week on plan 4 and a half lbs.
thats 10lbs in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## katycam

Well done Mrs Q! Bet you are really pleased with that :D :hugs:


----------



## pumpkim

Talk about yo-yo dieter, 2lb on this week :dohh:

I really need to get my act together, I need to read this thread more and get some inspiration from you lovely ladies and your fab weight losses!

Lack of planning is my downfall so I've bought the little book "Delicious Food Optimising Days" which has 100 daily plans covering lots of different kinds of day. It looks good, I started today with dippy eggs and soldiers - yum!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done girlies :D. i lost 1.5lb this week, but im finding it so hard, i just keep having temptations, and i cant refuse chocolate:(. Need to get my act together


----------



## pip holder

MrsQ said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I havent been on much lovely ladies. I have been getting ready to move and enjoying being single again.
> Still following the plan.. now a total of 21lb got another 30lb to go.
> 
> wow well done hunny!!! considering wat your going through!!! i would have put ON 21lbs!!
> 
> well my weigh in 2nd week on plan 4 and a half lbs.
> thats 10lbs in 2 weeks!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Wowee Mrs Q - well bloody done chick :cloud9:

Hiya to everyone else too :flower:
Kim - I buy the little treat sized chocolate and keep it in the freezer or also find that having an options (2syns) sometimes does the trick :thumbup: yeah I know it's hardly a family sized dairy milk but it takes the edge off it.
I didn't even flaming well LIKE chocolate until I got pregnant :dohh: now I'm like a chocolate crack whore :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ireally should try not to... dosent help when my mums oh walks in my house with 35 eggs and asked me to bake him loads of cakes...


----------



## Little_Roo

Helloooooo ladies,
Can I join in please? I have done slimming world before and lost 3-4stn. Sadly I got carried away the following Xmas and put a lot back on, then fell pregnant and thought what the heck, eat what ever and now Im heavier that I started with. Ooops. Lol. 
Anyway I joins back a few weeks ago, lost 3.5lbs first week. Was away 2 wks after that. Got weighed yesterday and I have lost 5.5lbs. Iv been doin green and red days so far but after reading this thread think I will try extra easy tomorrow. xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

hi :)


----------



## pip holder

Hi Roo :flower: and welcome.
I've done the diet before Red and Green and personally I ended up jibbing it off after a month or so as it's too hard to swap and change days for a simpleton like me :wacko: 

Extra easy is just like normal eating with a few tweaks ie mashed potato with fromage frais instead of half a pack of clover etc :blush: 
And I love the fact that pasta and spuds are free now with meat so I can make normal meals for me and OH without having to drool over his chips!

Anyways rambley me - hope everyone ok and got nice plans for the weekend. We've got super sleep deprivation as LO has decided to throw in a few extra night feeds. WTF?!?

Have a great day dudes xx :hugs:


----------



## Little_Roo

Our lo has decided to throw in the extra feeds also. Think she's havin a growth spurt. Lol.

Right so I've given the extra easy a go today but I'm a bit confussed. Iv had my 2 weetabix with skimmed milk. Then dinner I has chicken, pasta and salad. For tea I think I'm gonna do spag bol with salad. So what am I ok to snack on? Think I'm totally miss Reading my book. Should snacks be all super free stuff or can I have low fat yogart etc.. Also I no I can have extra healthy extras on green and red with breastfeeding but is that the case with extra easy. 

I'm soooo not with it today. Lol. xx


----------



## Little_Roo

Oh and it's my farther-in-laws 70th birthday and were all off to frankie and bennies for a meal tomorrow. Not sure what to have yet, been looking at menu online. Loads of tasty things but want it to be as low syn as poss but don't think I'll be able to resist a dessert. :winkwink:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

you can have muller lights which are free, so you can syn some yoghurts, you can have as much fruit as you wish also, erm low fat crisps maybe anything you want really as long as its syned or free :)


----------



## Little_Roo

That's good, I love my mullers :D so do you syn pasta potatos or meat if snacking on them? Also low fat cottage cheese? I enjoy ham rolled up and stuffed with cottage cheese and pineapple. Nice evening snack. Yum.. x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

no you dont syn pasta meat or potatos at all, i have no idea on the other bits, i assume fresh pineapple may be free, but tinned may not be, and i think precooked packet ham may be syned, not sure on that though....


----------



## Little_Roo

Oh wow! It really is extra easy!! Lol x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yup, you will never go hungry, one of my favourte snacks are 1/2 melon with yoghurt in the middle :)


----------



## Little_Roo

Ummmm... That sounds nice! I had banana and natural low fat yogart earlier. It was lovely. 

We should start a recipe thread, I was looking at the group part of sw website and they only have green and red recipies, no extra easy :( or at least I couldn't find any. Lol. xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi girls,

I am thinking about doing slimming world and would like some advice please.

I am 12 stone 2 lb , 5ft 2.5 bm1 30.7 I want to do a diet that isn't just a fad diet were I will lose and then as soon as I stop the weight piles back on. What kind of foods do u eat? Are u hungry? Is it managebale? Strict excersise? What are the meetings like? Are there any special products u have to buy? what kind of money do u spend doing this diet? Is it easy to follow? Also for the meeting..Can u bring baby with u? Do other mums? How much weight have u lost and in what time?

Sorry about lots of questions any feedback would be great

Danielle

x

:)


----------



## Little_Roo

Hey, here's my answers to all your questions. Hope they help. xx

What kind of foods do u eat? Are u hungry? 
Most foods, today I got up and had 2 weetabix wiTy skimmed milk (you can have whole or semi but I like skimmed, then ate banana and blueberries. Dinner was batchlors chicken and mushroom pasta ans sauce, spicy chicken and salad, then had a kit kat, then banana and yogart, and for tea chicken, potatos and veg. Nothing is restricted. And as you can imagin after
all that there is no way I'm hungry. Lol. 

Is it managebale? Extreamly!!

Strict excersise? What exercise? As much or as little as you want.

What are the meetings like? Ok, just go, get weighed and share recipe ideas etc.. All classes are different tho.

Are there any special products u have to buy? No

what kind of money do u spend doing this diet? Not much, it's cheaper than our old food shop. It depends on what you like.

Is it easy to follow? Extreamly :D

Also for the meeting..Can u bring baby with u? Do other mums? You can at my class, I don't but a couple do. 

How much weight have u lost and in what time? Before I had lo I lost 3 and a half stone, I joined October and hit target by march. Iv been back a few weeks now and lost half stone.

It really is worth a try! Iv tried pretty much all diets and this is the only one that works for me. Id say go to your nearest class and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## pip holder

Hi girls - am on the wine so forgive spelling etc :happydance: :happydance: and yes I'm counting it in :haha:

Snackswise I love: 
*FREE*
Mullerlight
Syn free soup
Ham
Tuna pasta
Quark with tinned salmon
Chicken pieces
Wedges
Pasta n sauce

*HE* 
Cheese
Toast
Alpen light bars (2)
Hi Fi bars
weetabix

*Low syns* 
Sugar free jelly with fruit
Freddos :blush: :blush:
Dried fruit
think of somemore in a bit - my very late tea is ready xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Thanks so much for ur reply,
I dont understand if u can eat aall that why bother dieiting? I eat way less than that in a day time (usually have just my dinner massive portion..bad I know) so why am I over weight? lol 

I do have to pay for the meetings tho right? Can I pay at each meeting? I am going to contact my local slimming world instructor tommorow if poss - or monday!!


----------



## Little_Roo

I never ate as much as I do now. It's mad, it's like the more I eat the better I do. Yes you pay per class. I actually get it free tho as my council have teamed up with sw and nhs to provide 12 free classes if your over weight. The website is called loose weight feel great but think it may just be in Wigan they are doing it. xx

oh and Pip those snacks all sound good. I love the alpen bars! Also could you give me the syn free soup recipe please? :D xx


----------



## MrsQ

hey little roo the breastfeeding goes like this
(you need to make sure at least one extra is milk or cheese)

up to 2 months 3 extra as or bs 
2 - 3 months 4 extras
4-6 if weaning 3 extra
4-6 if exclusive bf 4 extra
over 6 months 1 extra.

I am doing baby led weaning so i am having 4 extras up till he is 6 months whoop whoop!
xxxx


----------



## Pink1981

Little_Roo said:


> I never ate as much as I do now. It's mad, it's like the more I eat the better I do. Yes you pay per class. I actually get it free tho as my council have teamed up with sw and nhs to provide 12 free classes if your over weight. The website is called loose weight feel great but think it may just be in Wigan they are doing it. xx
> 
> oh and Pip those snacks all sound good. I love the alpen bars! Also could you give me the syn free soup recipe please? :D xx

I've just signed up for this in Suffolk, great initiative with the gaovernment! I really hope they roll it out over the uk!

Feel in limbo at the moment though as i dont start until weds so i dont really know what to do with myself until then!


----------



## katycam

So, my first week is done and i lost 5lbs :D


----------



## MrsQ

katycam said:


> So, my first week is done and i lost 5lbs :D

yey well done!


----------



## pip holder

Pink1981 said:


> Little_Roo said:
> 
> 
> I never ate as much as I do now. It's mad, it's like the more I eat the better I do. Yes you pay per class. I actually get it free tho as my council have teamed up with sw and nhs to provide 12 free classes if your over weight. The website is called loose weight feel great but think it may just be in Wigan they are doing it. xx
> 
> oh and Pip those snacks all sound good. I love the alpen bars! Also could you give me the syn free soup recipe please? :D xx
> 
> I've just signed up for this in Suffolk, great initiative with the gaovernment! I really hope they roll it out over the uk!
> 
> Feel in limbo at the moment though as i dont start until weds so i dont really know what to do with myself until then!Click to expand...

Well done for making the decision to join! I'd personally have a bit of a blow out meal tomorrow then start being good on tuesday so when you turn up to class-you'll feel a bit better as you'll have had a syn free day. Start planning meals too. The best weeks I've had are when I know EXACTLY what/when I'm gonna eat or snack so I don't cock it up.

Soup:
Bayleaf (dried one is fine)
Large onion
2 cloves garlic
Medium butternut squash (diced)
Carrots (chopped/or diced)
Veg oxo x 4
Coriander (fresh or dried)
Mixed herbs
Black pepper


Basically sweat the onions and garlic in a big pan with the lid on for 10 mins then chuck everything else in with just over a litre of boiling water - bring to the boil and simmer for about 30 mins, remove bay leaf then cool then blend until smooth. Mmmmm

I make all different ones - just chuck anything in a pan and boil it - really good for scoffing a bit down when you think you might go for savoury cheater snacks.


And Katy......:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!

Hope everyone is good and having a nice bank holiday - we just arrived at my mums 'coincidentally' as she was about to do sunday dinner woop woop :happydance: she's doing SW too so it was all free.


----------



## Little_Roo

Pink1981 said:


> Little_Roo said:
> 
> 
> I never ate as much as I do now. It's mad, it's like the more I eat the better I do. Yes you pay per class. I actually get it free tho as my council have teamed up with sw and nhs to provide 12 free classes if your over weight. The website is called loose weight feel great but think it may just be in Wigan they are doing it. xx
> 
> oh and Pip those snacks all sound good. I love the alpen bars! Also could you give me the syn free soup recipe please? :D xx
> 
> I've just signed up for this in Suffolk, great initiative with the gaovernment! I really hope they roll it out over the uk!
> 
> Feel in limbo at the moment though as i dont start until weds so i dont really know what to do with myself until then!Click to expand...

It is a great idea isn't it :D 
Are you also getting the exercise class before the sw class? It's good fun. Lol
oh and as for not knowing what to do I did the naughty thing and indulged one last time. Haha.xx


----------



## Little_Roo

katycam said:


> So, my first week is done and i lost 5lbs :D


Well done you!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## Little_Roo

pip holder said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little_Roo said:
> 
> 
> I never ate as much as I do now. It's mad, it's like the more I eat the better I do. Yes you pay per class. I actually get it free tho as my council have teamed up with sw and nhs to provide 12 free classes if your over weight. The website is called loose weight feel great but think it may just be in Wigan they are doing it. xx
> 
> oh and Pip those snacks all sound good. I love the alpen bars! Also could you give me the syn free soup recipe please? :D xx
> 
> I've just signed up for this in Suffolk, great initiative with the gaovernment! I really hope they roll it out over the uk!
> 
> Feel in limbo at the moment though as i dont start until weds so i dont really know what to do with myself until then!Click to expand...
> 
> Well done for making the decision to join! I'd personally have a bit of a blow out meal tomorrow then start being good on tuesday so when you turn up to class-you'll feel a bit better as you'll have had a syn free day. Start planning meals too. The best weeks I've had are when I know EXACTLY what/when I'm gonna eat or snack so I don't cock it up.
> 
> Soup:
> Bayleaf (dried one is fine)
> Large onion
> 2 cloves garlic
> Medium butternut squash (diced)
> Carrots (chopped/or diced)
> Veg oxo x 4
> Coriander (fresh or dried)
> Mixed herbs
> Black pepper
> 
> 
> Basically sweat the onions and garlic in a big pan with the lid on for 10 mins then chuck everything else in with just over a litre of boiling water - bring to the boil and simmer for about 30 mins, remove bay leaf then cool then blend until smooth. Mmmmm
> 
> I make all different ones - just chuck anything in a pan and boil it - really good for scoffing a bit down when you think you might go for savoury cheater snacks.
> 
> 
> And Katy......:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance: yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good and having a nice bank holiday - we just arrived at my mums 'coincidentally' as she was about to do sunday dinner woop woop :happydance: she's doing SW too so it was all free.Click to expand...

Oooh that sounds nice! Will have to give it a try. Thank you :D xx


----------



## daniandbaby

do u just turn up at the meeting or do u have to book? I have rang my local consultant as its a sunday I knew I wouldn't get him, I left a message tho asking him to ring me back as I haave few quieries... I really want to do slimming world seems like a dream diet and I need the meetings for motivation and to be honest some interaction with adults lol


----------



## pip holder

daniandbaby said:


> do u just turn up at the meeting or do u have to book? I have rang my local consultant as its a sunday I knew I wouldn't get him, I left a message tho asking him to ring me back as I haave few quieries... I really want to do slimming world seems like a dream diet and I need the meetings for motivation and to be honest some interaction with adults lol

No need to book Dani - just turn up, any queries we can help with on here chick? :flower: It is important to try and get to the meetings whenever poss (I take LO - he's our mascot :haha:) as it just tend to motivate you a bit more and can be quite a laugh.

I like the diet ( don't call it that though - it's 'food optimising') because it's sustainable and OH and LO can eat the same stuff as me - plus I'm greedy and lazy so don't have to weigh out portions of veg and spuds etc - can just keep going until I've had enough :happydance:


----------



## daniandbaby

pip holder said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> do u just turn up at the meeting or do u have to book? I have rang my local consultant as its a sunday I knew I wouldn't get him, I left a message tho asking him to ring me back as I haave few quieries... I really want to do slimming world seems like a dream diet and I need the meetings for motivation and to be honest some interaction with adults lol
> 
> No need to book Dani - just turn up, any queries we can help with on here chick? :flower: It is important to try and get to the meetings whenever poss (I take LO - he's our mascot :haha:) as it just tend to motivate you a bit more and can be quite a laugh.
> 
> I like the diet ( don't call it that though - it's 'food optimising') because it's sustainable and OH and LO can eat the same stuff as me - plus I'm greedy and lazy so don't have to weigh out portions of veg and spuds etc - can just keep going until I've had enough :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, One of the lovely ladies on here helped me with a few things, But I really wanted to speak to my local consultant about bring lo along. I dont want to turn up with him and they turn me away lol Also on his answer machine message it says if u want to join at st pauls just turn up between such and such a time and then he goes on to talking about if any members have any quieries leave a message and he will call back from the willesden centre (the one I want to attend) but nothing about signing up??

I just want to start so badly I am starting to get depressed and need some motivation.

Thanks for ur reply


----------



## pip holder

:hugs: :hugs:
I'm sure he'll get back to you soon chick - check their website on the class finder bit for times/days etc if he doesn't. I'm sure LO won't be an issue - the older ladies are normally clamouring over each other to mind my LO when I get weighed :baby:

Try not to feel depressed - you'll be posting on here next week that you've lost piles of weight :happydance:. I've lost over 2 stones in less than 3 months and have literally eaten like a horse. A big horse at that! I've drunk loads, had chips once a week, chocolate most days, but all within the allowances xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Thanks I think I am going to leave kye with his dad the first time I go and then I can ask about bringing him along.. Thanks hunni xxxx


----------



## Little_Roo

I'm sure it will be fine dani. Just wait. You'll soon be feeling fab. First weeks always the best. Be sure to keep us posted. 

I've been a bit bad today ladies as it was my FIL's 70th so gone over my syns but not to worry as I'll make up for it tomorrow. (had half larger, 175ml rose wine and a small slice of choc cake :) xx


----------



## MrsQ

hi girls
hope your all doing good.
I havent done great this week i have tried but i have been out for a few meals as its abnk holiday weekend na d we have had friends over and me and hubby had a day out ourselves yesterday!
Friday we went tot he hungry horse so i chose the chicken skewers with a jacket? 
Sat we went nandos so i had the rice sweeetcorn and half a chicken?
Sunday had the 5 bean quorn chilli from weathers with rice
So i have tried to stick to it with going out too!

xxxx


----------



## daniandbaby

So I contacted another consultant that is also nearer to me and she never answerd but she rang me back within a minute :):):):) She was sooooo nice told me about the group and price plan (cant believe how cheap it is). Also I can bring Kye along so I am well chuffed about that she said some of the other members bring their kids along YAY Cant wait till saturday now..Seems ages away I dont know what to do with my self lol Really hope this plan works for me!!1


----------



## pumpkim

I'm sure you'll do great, well done on making the decisoin to join :thumbup:

I'm planning on going 'back to basics' this week.. I've become a bit complacent after doing it for a while, thinking I know it all but a few bad habits have crept in:blush:

I'm just waiting for my shopping to be delivered, lot's of good stuff for fab food optimising meals. I'm making chicken Kievs tonight, only 2.5 syns, serving with salad and a small jacket spud... mmm can't wait.


----------



## pip holder

pumpkim said:


> I'm sure you'll do great, well done on making the decisoin to join :thumbup:
> 
> *I'm planning on going 'back to basics' this week.. I've become a bit complacent after doing it for a while, thinking I know it all but a few bad habits have crept in*
> I'm just waiting for my shopping to be delivered, lot's of good stuff for fab food optimising meals. I'm making chicken Kievs tonight, only 2.5 syns, serving with salad and a small jacket spud... mmm can't wait.

Me too :blush: been tonight and STS - think I musn't have counted my wine properly :dohh:

Password is *CARROT*

How is everyone doing? I've got a big horrid mouth ulcer which is making me not wanna eat really :cry:
Made tuna pasta tonight:

2 onions 
1 clove garlic
mixed herbs
2 tins tuna
1 tin chopped tomatoes with herbs
1 tin sweetcorn
1 carton passata
42g low cal grated cheddar (healthy extra)
2 scan bran stamped on (yes really stamped on ) to make 'breadcrumbs'
Pasta

Fry onions and garlic in fry lite spray, add tuna, toms, passata, sweetcorn and herbs and bring to the boil then simmer for 10 mins.
Boil pasta in another pan, when cooked - drain and add to the tuna mixture, transfer into oven dish and sprinkle scan bran and grated cheese
on top then oven for 20 mins until cheese melts :happydance: plenty left over for carryout the next day too woop woop.


----------



## Little_Roo

Oooh think I may try that tomorrow. I had spag bol. It was the best. Been meaning to do it for a few days. This extra easy way is fab. 

Will add recipe if anyone wants it. Bit too sleepy to do it now as 4am and I'm feeding lo for 2nd time tonight. Must be a growth spurt. Lol. Thank god for the iPhone ;) xx


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys. hope u all had a good weekend. i feel ROUGH!!! mikey was up literally every hour feeding last night i have sore throat and headache and my bones ache. :(


----------



## Pink1981

Little_Roo said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little_Roo said:
> 
> 
> I never ate as much as I do now. It's mad, it's like the more I eat the better I do. Yes you pay per class. I actually get it free tho as my council have teamed up with sw and nhs to provide 12 free classes if your over weight. The website is called loose weight feel great but think it may just be in Wigan they are doing it. xx
> 
> oh and Pip those snacks all sound good. I love the alpen bars! Also could you give me the syn free soup recipe please? :D xx
> 
> I've just signed up for this in Suffolk, great initiative with the gaovernment! I really hope they roll it out over the uk!
> 
> Feel in limbo at the moment though as i dont start until weds so i dont really know what to do with myself until then!Click to expand...
> 
> It is a great idea isn't it :D
> Are you also getting the exercise class before the sw class? It's good fun. Lol
> oh and as for not knowing what to do I did the naughty thing and indulged one last time. Haha.xxClick to expand...


No not heard about that... will ask about it though! Maybe we dont have it here?


----------



## Elli21

Hi All :hi:

I started Slimming world last wednesday, and my first weigh in is tomorrow at 5pm. 
Im already worrying about it, but in a good way.

Ive been good, but its hard to get my head around the fast i can eat this amount and still lose weight.

How is everyone?
XX


----------



## pip holder

:flower: Hiya Elli and welcome,

Ooh massive good luck for tomorrow - it's weird doing extra easy if you've done the diet before isn't it, you just feel like you'll have put half a stone a week on at first :haha:

Sorry you aren't feeling well Mrs Q :hugs: I've got a crop of 5!!! ulcers at the end of my tongue (my mum said cos I must have lied :dohh:) and am lisping and slobbering - nice. Feel dead run down this week.


Had SW burgers, beans and wedges for tea - all freeeeee :happydance: 
Catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Elli21

Strawberries and fat free yoghurt down, i really struggle with breakfast time, and for the last week ive had fruit bowls, which are getting pretty boring.

How many normal weetabix would be classed as the heB?? In my book it only says about the bite size ones. :shrug: and i really need to start having my daily calcium intake!! 

Hope everyone has got off to a good start today xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

argh weigh in tonight im pooping it :( ive been naughty all week


----------



## pip holder

Arr well Kim - best just getting it out the way and we'll be super good all this week to make up for it :thumbup:

Elli - 2 weetabix chick, thats what I've been having with chopped banana for brekkie as I don't usuallly eat it.

i feel ill with my sore gob :cry: tongue all swollen up and its my throat now as well :growlmad: don't even feel like eating so know I'm ill :haha:

Making lamb kebabs (skewer with mushroom, yellow pepper, red onion, lamb cube) for tonight with cous cous all free again - just hope can fecking eat it!

Have a good day everyone 
:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls..

I have been doing slimming world for 2 weeks.

1st week I lost 7lbs! This week I have only lost 1lb. I am feeling a bit disheartened as I was really good aswell. Anyone any tips?

I made some cous cous cakes the other day they are free on green & extra easy. If anyone would like the recipe let me know as they were surprisingly nice!

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

hi 4 magpies well done on your loss so far and welcome. 
xx


----------



## pip holder

4magpies said:


> Hey girls..
> 
> I have been doing slimming world for 2 weeks.
> 
> 1st week I lost 7lbs! This week I have only lost 1lb. I am feeling a bit disheartened as I was really good aswell. Anyone any tips?
> 
> I made some cous cous cakes the other day they are free on green & extra easy. If anyone would like the recipe let me know as they were surprisingly nice!
> 
> xxx

Hi Magpie - welcome.
Massive congrats on that 1st week loss :happydance: wowee - your body is just readjusting now and you never follow a huge loss up like that with another similar one unless you do a VCLD (lipotrim, cambridge etc) which are much harder to do.

Don't be disheartened - bet you have a fab loss again next week, loads of people wouldn't lose that in a month.

Would love recipe for the cous cous cakes please :flower:

You better Mrs Q? Hope Mikey been sleeping and letting you rest xx


----------



## MrsQ

hey not great but getting there i do a coucous cake. tastes like bread pud lol https://swrecipestodiefor.blogspot.com/2008/11/mincemeat-fruit-one-not-meat-one-cous.html

also can anyone help with my menu?

i get 4 extra a's and b's as i am breastfeeding. 

Breakfast :- weetabix (b) Milk (a)
Lunch :- jacket with cottage cheese and prawns with salad
Dinner :- Tandoori chicken with rice.
Desert berries in yoghurt.

Snack - SW quiche. 

I need to fit in at least 2 more a's somewhere not sure what to have i can have 4 a's or b's so if anyone has suggestions please help.
xxxxx


----------



## pip holder

Yep I get these too - how fab :happydance: :cloud9:

I'm afraid I go top heavy on the B rather than the A and my group leader says if its working for me then ok - as long as I get at least 2 A choices.
I LIVE on hifi bars and alpen light bars (2 as a HE) but have started using half fat cheddar grated over pasta dishes etc as another A and fromage frais to make sauces creamier - also don't forget if you're eating your own body weight in muller lights like me - you're also getting calcium there too.

Or maybe toast midmorning with dairylea/laughing cow?

I'd quite like to find a free rice pud mix - spesh while my mouth is so bad - that would be piles of milk too eh


----------



## MrsQ

lemme see wat i can find
xx


----------



## MrsQ

here you go
50g Pudding Rice
30g Sweetener
550 ml Skimmed Milk
*350ml is a HEa you could syn the remaining or add water to make up to 550ml if you dont want to use both your HEa
Good Pinch of Nutmeg (or to taste)

Method

In to a pan empty the rice, sweetener and milk and a good pinch of nutmeg
Bring to the boil, stirring all the time ( this is important or it will stick)
When boiling, reduce the heat to a gentle simmer until most of the liquid is absorbed ( keep stiring often)
When you reach your desired consistency usually about 20 mins + serve and enjoy your rice pudding.


----------



## pip holder

Oh wow - back of the net!! :cloud9:
Theres me sorted - fankyooooo *rushes off to buy pudding rice*

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MrsQ

i think i may have just found the answer to make up my a's! xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

starting slimming world on sat.. cant wait :)


----------



## MrsQ

good luck.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I will post my cous cous cake when I get home. I struggle eating a's. I usually have a babybel or laughing cow extra light on toast/bread instead of using butter!

Oh and I love alpen lights, the toffee choc ones are amazing asda always run out! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Eeeeekk!!
first weigh in...in half hour!!! :wacko:

Oh dear...i got butterflies :lol:

Update later!! 

Dani - hope u enjoy it :)


----------



## Elli21

2.5lbs lost :happydance:

Anyone else get weighed today? xx


----------



## Little_Roo

Well done Elli :happydance:
I also got weighed today. Lost 1.5lbs :smile: Thats a total of 10.5lbs in a month. Woohoo!!! x


----------



## katycam

Well done on the losses :) I'm feeling loads healthier since starting SW :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i lost 1.5lb :) what does everyone think of the new curry book?


----------



## 4magpies

Well done girls!!

Here is my cous cous cake recipe:

113g of cous cous
150ml of water
1 egg white
1 mullerlight yogurt (any flavour i like toffee & choc & orange)
4 teaspoons of sweetner

Make the cous cous up with boiling water and leave to soak up.

Mix the egg white, the yogurt & the sweetner together.

Mix everything together. 

Grease a bun tin with fry light spray.

Put mixture into bun tin.

Stick in the oven at 180/200 degrees until golden brown and firm to touch.

Cool & eat.

Syn free!!

xxx


----------



## Little_Roo

WellSEWell done kim :) I didn't see the curry book, will have a look next week. Anything good in there? 

Oh n that cous cous Cake sounds fab. Think I'll be giving that a try!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

I was a bit dubious before I made them but they are lovely. You can make a topping with quark too.

If you just use a citrussy yoghurt you can put lemon zest in the quark. It makes it sort of cheesecakey!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Great losses :thumbup: !!!

Mmmm im going to try that cous cous cake!!! Sound fab!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

thanks :), its a new book not out yet, our leader person thingy (what do you call them?) passed it round and you had to pre order it... was some really nice stuff, had starters, meat curries, veggie curries, side plates, deserts and lots of syn free means too :)


----------



## 4magpies

We got given a recipe for onion bahgis (i cant spell it you know what i mean! lol) thats free this week. If I can root it out of my handbag I will post it tomorrow. I havent tried it yet but it sounds good!

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yeah, that was in the curry book too :)


----------



## pip holder

yaay Elli, Roo and Kim :happydance: :happydance:
Team skinny Minnies :cloud9:

Also going to try the cous cous cake :thumbup:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

whats every one on about this cous cous cake have i missed something?


----------



## pip holder

Magpie posted the recipe couple of pages ago Kim - mine is in the oven as we speak so will kep ya posted :thumbup:


----------



## Little_Roo

Def gonna ask about the curry book. I love curry! Anyone tried the syn free chickpea dahl you can buy in a tin. Lovely! 

Oooh you gotta dig out the syn free onion baj recipe. I love them. Ummm.. 

Also why on cakes has anyone ever tried chickpea cake? That's a good syn free cake. Can't remember recipe, will see if I cam dig that out :smile:

what is it with me and chickpeas today. Lol. xx


----------



## pip holder

Little_Roo said:


> Def gonna ask about the curry book. I love curry! Anyone tried the syn free chickpea dahl you can buy in a tin. Lovely!
> 
> Oooh you gotta dig out the syn free onion baj recipe. I love them. Ummm..
> 
> Also why on cakes has anyone ever tried chickpea cake? That's a good syn free cake. Can't remember recipe, will see if I cam dig that out :smile:
> 
> what is it with me and chickpeas today. Lol. xx

Yeah Roo - you big chickpea lover you :haha:

Well am just eating a bit of the cous cous cake - slobbering actually past sore gob. It's nice but am quite put off by the fact that it smells exactly like playdough :dohh: why oh why would I remember what bloody playdough smells like. Used the toffee yoghurt Magpie - could it be that? Still nice though. 
Ready for chickpea recipe next please :munch:


----------



## 4magpies

Could be the toffee. I use chocolate orange one. That is yummy. Think you just have to experiment a bit to find one you like.

xx


----------



## katycam

Aaargh I've made cupcakes and they smell lush! Didnt even lick the bowl I'm so proud of myself! Want to eat one so bad!


----------



## 4magpies

Onion baghis

1 onion
spices (of your choice)
instant mash (made up with water very thick)
spinach (if you want you dont have to use this)

just fried some onions with spices (of your choice) in fry light
mix in some cooked spinach
make up mash very thick/stiff
mix mash & onion mixture together
make into little balls
put on a baking tray & spray with fry light
baked in the oven till nice & crispy
enjoy!

I know thats not an exact recipe but I never measure just make them how you fancy! Lol.

You can also make a dip:

just mix yoghurt mint sauce & abit of garlic and grated cucumber.

Lush! Great for snacking on when watching tele and syn free!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

katycam said:


> Aaargh I've made cupcakes and they smell lush! Didnt even lick the bowl I'm so proud of myself! Want to eat one so bad!

Get making some cous cous cup cakes!

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

well done Elli, Roo and Kim on your losses. my weigh in is tonight. Lost 10lbs in two weeks so ideally would love a 4lb loss lol but thats going a bit OTT so hoping for just a lb!
I didnt stay to class last week and i KNOW i would have got slimmer of the week booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. x


----------



## 4magpies

10lb in 2 weeks is fab hun! really big well done!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

thank you.
All i did was stick to it lol.
x


----------



## Elli21

Good luck with weigh in!! :)

Let us know x


----------



## Little_Roo

10lbs in 2 week is fantastic!! Well done u!! I'll have fingers crossed for the 4 for ya. Lol. 

I really wanna make a start on these recipes, would the cous cous cake only be free on a green or is it free on extra easy also?? 

Ps. Not had chance find the chickpea recipe yet but will dig it out soon :D


----------



## 4magpies

Free on green and extra easy xx


----------



## Little_Roo

Fantastic!! I still haven't fully grasped the extra easy plan yet. So if I want pasta or rice etc as a snack on extra easy I can? x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 
I started SW last night and im loving the new extra easy plan! used to do the red an green days 10yrs ago but never liked it.
I have a LOT to lose, 7 stones 4lb to be precise...for the first time i feel i will do it tho 
I have put weight on over the yrs due to comfort eating whilst ttc and iv put 2 stones on in the 4mths since losing our baby and my tube. I am determined to lose the weight to help me get pregnant again and know weight loss will help me acheive that dream of becoming a mum.
Just been reading through all of this thread and glad i found it! i had a fry up for brekky all done in frylight and for tea i made a vege chilli with rice and even dh enjoyed it! lol

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys. 
I lost 2lbs and got slimmer of the month wooohoooooo!


----------



## Pink1981

Hey everyone,
So i joined SW yesterday. Am loving the extra easy plan! I'm having trouble with DH though... he doesnt understand how we will lose weight and be allowed to eat so much. We had a massive arguement about it in Morrisons of all places! He was trying to get me to buy reduced salt and sugar beans, but i've had them before and don't like them. And i dont see the point if i can have beans anyways! We talked about it and he said its gonna take me getting a loss on my first week for him to believe in it! Grrr!

Anyways had beans on toast for brekkie, jacket potato with ham salad for lunch and chicken wrapped in bacon with new potatoes and veg for dinner! Yummy! And just had a lovely muller light (bought flipping fruit corners yesterday so will be giving them away as i now have some muller lights) 

Well done everyone that lost weight! Its really encouraging to see! :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

Oooh also, i bought some quark today but not really sure what to do with it :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Pink 

I did SW yrs ago and quark is mostly used in cooking as a cream cheese sub ;-)
can also go nice in a jacket potato with pineapple and ham tho. u can make dips with it too. i used to put some curry powder in it and have that as a dip for my syn free chips.

My dh dosen't believe i will lose weight either altho he has said nothing he was giggling at my fry up brekky this mornin. lmao. Wait till weigh in. we'l show em ;-)

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Woop woop Mrs Q :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Hi to everyone else - welcome Africa Queen :flower:

Roo - whichever syns are the lowest are the ones for extra easy eg: if a cake was 3 syns on a green but 2 syns on a red - you would automatically count it as 2 syns iyswim?! This is good to remember if you use older recipe books that only state red or green values 
Get the chickpeas sorted woman!!! :rofl::rofl:

Oh and we WILL lose loads of weight - stupid fellas, mine only started to believe it when he needed new kecks for work as his were mahoosive after a month of extra easy HA.

Magpie - cous cous cake loads nicer today :happydance: I make a chocolate orange cake which is always nicer the day after it has sat out all night - weird huh.

Had a roast dinner for tea tonight :munch: lean pork joint but stripped rest of the fat off and layer it with slices of apple to cook so wouldn't dry out too much - was gawjus.
Have a good night - I'm having a voddie (or 6) as my MIL is staying and making me watch the fecking election :dohh::growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Does anyone rem wot page the recipe for the couscous cake is on?? sounds yummy and i have a mega sweet tooth. lol. xxx


----------



## pip holder

africaqueen said:


> Does anyone rem wot page the recipe for the couscous cake is on?? sounds yummy and i have a mega sweet tooth. lol. xxx

(from Magpie)
Here is my cous cous cake recipe:

113g of cous cous
150ml of water
1 egg white
1 mullerlight yogurt (any flavour i like toffee & choc & orange)
4 teaspoons of sweetner

Make the cous cous up with boiling water and leave to soak up.

Mix the egg white, the yogurt & the sweetner together.

Mix everything together. 

Grease a bun tin with fry light spray.

Put mixture into bun tin.

Stick in the oven at 180/200 degrees until golden brown and firm to touch.

Cool & eat.

Syn free!!


There ya go! I used toffee muller and it was dead nice but smelt of playdough a bit :wacko:
Will post the choc cake one 2moz and I made a really nice carrot cake last week too - will sort it when I aren't vodkered :blush:xx


----------



## Little_Roo

Welcome new ladies :wave: Your hubands are in for a suprise. Lol.

And Thanks pip. This extra easy just gets better and better. Fantastic!! Apple on pork. Yum! That's a feb idea, never thought of that before. Ummm... Really fancy that now.

Ps. enjoy the vodies, bout all I'd enjoy. Bloody MIL's. Lol. xx


----------



## Little_Roo

MrsQ said:


> hi guys.
> I lost 2lbs and got slimmer of the month wooohoooooo!


Wooooohooooooo!!! Well done you!! 
Nearly at your stone award!!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

I cant find quark to buy anywhere!

xx


----------



## MrsQ

Its by the cottage cheese. Also i add sweetner to mine for a sweet desert mmmmm. 

I made a yummy dinner last night.... 

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/SLBbuJBOeDI/AAAAAAAAAAY/Z3f6w_TGppM/s1600-h/DSC02508.JPG

This is from the SW website lifeline online but i adapted it.

Free on Green if using quorn but i cant as hubby dont like quorn grrrrrr and add 6 syns if not using the cheese as a Healthy extra.

Ingredients-

675g Potatoes, peeled and Quartered.
6 quorn sausages
Fry light
2 cans of BBQ baked beans
168g reduced fat chedder cheese sliced
Salt and pepper

Preheat the oven to 200. Boil potatoes till tender.
Meanwhile, fry or grill the qorn sausages in fry light turning occasionally for 10-15 mins until cooked through.
Cut the sausages into litle slices and place in an oven proof dish.
Mix in the baked beans.
Cover with the sliced cheese.
Drain the potatoes then mash and add seasoning (i added paprika or bbq).
Once mashed spread on top of the cheese layer and bake for 30 mins until golden on the top.


----------



## Pink1981

4magpies said:


> I cant find quark to buy anywhere!
> 
> xx

I got it from Morrisons, was surprised to find so much of it!


----------



## Pink1981

Mmm had chicken wrapped in bacon with new potatoes and veg last night, was sooo yummy!!


----------



## Pink1981

Found a recipe for smash pizza and chicken cake if anyones interested!


----------



## MrsQ

i tried the smash pizza i thought it was gross. But i have a recipe for using hovis wholemeal crusty bread mix as a hexb for pizza base if you like? Supposed to be lush.
xxxx


----------



## MrsQ

Pink1981 said:


> Mmm had chicken wrapped in bacon with new potatoes and veg last night, was sooo yummy!!

nom nom. :thumbup:
x


----------



## 4magpies

I am trying red & green days this week to see if it boosts my loss.

Did green yesterday and wed. Trying red today. I find green alot easier.

Chicken cake?! Whaaat? xx


----------



## Pink1981

Where do you get your extra lean mince from? Can only find lean and have to syn it :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- thank u for the recipe! sounds weird but will give it a go. lol. I had the pancakes this morn for brekky an they were suprisingly delicious! 

Pink- There is a butcher near me that specialises in syn free sausauges, burgers and extra lean mince. I would imagine if u hunt around you will find similar as SW is so popular everywhere nowadays 

Does anyone know if its ok to have a foo yung from the chinese?? its only rice with eggs and veg or meat but obviously cooked in some oil... Im on the EE plan xxx


----------



## MrsQ

i just get the lean mince it hasnt affected my weight loss.
x


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh does anyone knw if its ok to use around 30 of your syns in one night?? going out for a few glasses of wine with dh later and want to be sure its ok. I only had 10 syns yesterday and none today. Is it see your syns as 70 for the wk and use them accordingly or does it have to be 10 syns per day?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Elli21

They say to use between 5 and 15 syns a day.
Tanight, cos it was my gramps's birthday we had naughty dinner and a bit of cake, probably used my syns for 3 days in one.
But i wont be having ANY syns for the next 3 days to make up for it.

I would go and have a drink, but not use any syns for a couple of days after until you back to normal, if that makes sense?
So if u use 30 tonight, thats 2 days syn free.

Thats what my rep said for me to do regarding my naughty dinner tonight xx


----------



## Elli21

But on a different note, i feel really crappy now ive been naughty!! I feel like ive proper cheated and bloated!!! and i only had half the portion that my former self would have had!!

Chicken cake...do share!! Sounds weird but in a good way!! :flower:

xx


----------



## MrsQ

i wouldnty make a habit of it as i asked my consultant about this and she said your best of having a flexisyn and doing normal rest of week as if you cut back you feel deprived.

I am having my donar kebab homemade right now and its LUSH LUSH LUSH!


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah i wouldnt usually do it but me and dh have not been out for wks as he works away so its a one off really  also il still have 30 syns left for the rest of the wk and thats fine for me. means i can have some choc and add some oil/mayo to my cooking ;-)

Im loving how easy this EE plan is! cnt wait to get weighed on wed an see if its worked for me 

Have a good wkend ladies xxx


----------



## Elli21

No, i wont, as i know cos i know i cant have any syns, im going to want them :lol:
Ill be on this thread alot in the next few days i tell ya!! Whinging cos i want naughty food :rofl:


----------



## Elli21

Have a good night africaqueen!! Have one for me xx


----------



## Little_Roo

I use to always save my syns up and use them at the weekend :D but was talking to consultant and they say just to use flexi syns so don't feel deprived. To be honest as long as you stick to it the rest of the time you should loose weight either way. Personaly I probably will save my syns still. Just so I don't feel guilty in my own head if you get me. Lol. Crazy I no. Teehee.. xx


----------



## 4magpies

I made kipper kedgeree for tea tonight and it was lush. Totally free on extra easy aswell.

If anyone wants the recipe let me know!

xxx


----------



## Little_Roo

Ooooh I am loving all these recipes!! Shame I still haven't got around to making any. Lol. 
Go on.. Give us the kipper recipe :D xx


----------



## africaqueen

Little_Roo said:


> I use to always save my syns up and use them at the weekend :D but was talking to consultant and they say just to use flexi syns so don't feel deprived. To be honest as long as you stick to it the rest of the time you should loose weight either way. Personaly I probably will save my syns still. Just so I don't feel guilty in my own head if you get me. Lol. Crazy I no. Teehee.. xx

Yep i would feel guilty too so rather stick to my 70 syns per wk ;-) lol.
At least then i know i have gave it my best shot each wk 

I had a good night and wrote my syns as i drank! lmao. I still have 30 left intill wed and im happy with that as i dnt usually drink, so i can have chocs! lol

Ooh ur baby is beautiful btw! im more broody than ever nw:blush:

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

well done guys.
I have just completely blown the diet big styyle!!!!

I havent had a nights sleep in nearly 19 weeks and the past three days mikeys been going throuigh a major major growth spurt! last three nights he has had me up every 30-45 mins.
Been sick this mornnig through sheer exhaustion and just had peanut butter on white bread!!!!!!!!! thats my comfort food unfortunaly.
hey ho shit happens.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well again this is isnt with exact measurements as I dont measure. You can use any kind of fish you like really. White smoked is the best though.

2 kippers
some rice cooked (i make enough for 2 people so half a mug before cooking)
mixed curry spices (i buy these in a pot from asda from the herb aisle)
onion (just the one more if you want)
garlic (one clove crushed)
boiled eggs chopped up (i use 3)
fat free fromage frais/yoghurt plain

First cook your rice & boil your eggs
Chop your egg into small pieces
Soak your kippers in boiling water for 5 minutes (if not using kippers i would bake the fish in the oven till its done enough to flake)
Remove from water & flake fish
Spay some frylite in a hot pan & cook the onions and the garlic with loads of curry spice powder (i usssssse loads but I like it like that)
Add your fish & fry for a bit longer.
Add some of the fromage frais or yoghurt I use about 100g but use as much as you fancy
Add your rice and some more spices if you want
Give it a good stir and warm through
Take off the heat & mix in your boiled eggs
EAT!

Syn free on extra easy. Not on green because of the fish or red because of the rice you would have to syn them!

xxx


----------



## Little_Roo

africaqueen said:


> Little_Roo said:
> 
> 
> I use to always save my syns up and use them at the weekend :D but was talking to consultant and they say just to use flexi syns so don't feel deprived. To be honest as long as you stick to it the rest of the time you should loose weight either way. Personaly I probably will save my syns still. Just so I don't feel guilty in my own head if you get me. Lol. Crazy I no. Teehee.. xx
> 
> Yep i would feel guilty too so rather stick to my 70 syns per wk ;-) lol.
> At least then i know i have gave it my best shot each wk
> 
> I had a good night and wrote my syns as i drank! lmao. I still have 30 left intill wed and im happy with that as i dnt usually drink, so i can have chocs! lol
> 
> Ooh ur baby is beautiful btw! im more broody than ever nw:blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Why thank you hun, she's changes soooo much since that pic. Keep meaning to put a more up to date one on. Lol. 

You know you have done really well there, I had a couple of fruit ciders(12 syns total) some chock that I haven't syned yet (prob abot 9-11 at a guess, I'm turning into a chock pro. Lol. And also a tin of asda smart price beef curry (2.5). Don't know if anyone is aware but a lot of smart price stuff is really low syn in comparison with the branded stuff. Great for something quick. Lol. 

Keep up the good work :D xx


----------



## Little_Roo

MrsQ said:


> well done guys.
> I have just completely blown the diet big styyle!!!!
> 
> I havent had a nights sleep in nearly 19 weeks and the past three days mikeys been going throuigh a major major growth spurt! last three nights he has had me up every 30-45 mins.
> Been sick this mornnig through sheer exhaustion and just had peanut butter on white bread!!!!!!!!! thats my comfort food unfortunaly.
> hey ho shit happens.
> xxx

oh luv, I know how you feel. Rubie has been having her 4 month growth sport for a while now. Total nightmare. I was dizzy and getting head aches all the time at one point as I was so exhausted. She's also teething and that doesn't help. 

I slipped at one point and it was worse than peanut butter on toast I'll tell ya. Just don't fret. There's two ways you can go about it now. 1. Feel really shitty about it and pig out and really ruin it or 2. Think fair enough iv eaten it, it was great for my energy and just what I needed at the time but now back to the diet. 

I did the 2nd and was supriced to find I'd still lost 2lbs that week and 15 the week after :D This is why we have flexi syns. Stay with it girl and if you need to talk I'm here. xx

ps. My slip was kebab on nann bread! Lol. xx


----------



## Pink1981

*Chicken cake recipe*

4 skinless chicken breasts
8 morrisons eat smart pork sausages
3 babybel lights
6 rashes of bacon

Method
1- spray some fry light in a square/rectangular oven proofdish
2-slice 2 chicken breasts in small slithers and layer the bottom of the dish.
3- remove the skin from the sausages (i just slid my knife along and skin came off easily)
4-break the sausagemeat up into little blobs and layer it over the chicken.
5-slice the babybel up small and lay randomly on top of the sausagemeat.
6-using a potatoe masher push the cheese into the sausagemeat.
7-slice the remaining 2 chicken breasts in slithers and place over the cheese/sausagemeat.
8-top with the bacon
9-cover with tin foil and cook at 200 for 2 hours or until chicken is cooked through.
10-half hour b4 cooked remove the tin foil. You will have water from the chicken pour this away and cook uncovered for 30 mins.

A lot have people have said that it doesnt need that long cooking so just keep checking it.

The morrisons eat smart sausages are half a syn each (so 4 total for the whole thing) and the babybel light can be your HEa (i think)

Sorry if you've seen this before!


----------



## 4magpies

That sounds lush!!

I get syn free sausage from my butcher so I suppose I could use them free?

Think i will have a go at that this week.

xx


----------



## africaqueen

oooh that chicken cake sounds lush! will deffo be trying this recipe this wk 

I am going to try the couscous cake later when i get my choc orange yoghurts from tesco later. Feel like a bit of cake as slightly hungover. lol.

Lovin these recipes. Im writing them down in my lil notebook so keep em comin plz ;-)

xxx


----------



## RaInBoWs

hey can i join you, ive started today not going to meetings or anything got the information off my sister who had been going for 3 or 4 months but decided to do it herself from home now. Ive done weightwatchers in the past and fancied a change so any tips or advice would be great xx


----------



## Pink1981

4magpies said:


> That sounds lush!!
> 
> I get syn free sausage from my butcher so I suppose I could use them free?
> 
> Think i will have a go at that this week.
> 
> xx

Yeah exactly!! Wish i could get syn free sausages! Might try ringing the butcher in town next week!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Rainbows and good luck with your weight loss journey ;-) Great tips and support here 

Pink- i found a butchers before that is rly close to me and all i can say is WOW! he makes 6 different types of syn free burgers and 8 different type syn free sausages and he makes his own sauces that come in at half a syn per pack and he gave me 4 recipes for stuff! there a nice chilli chicken il probs make next wk when i next do a shop.
Had a mega burger for dinner with beans an it was delish! 

xxx


----------



## Little_Roo

My consultant was giving out a sheet last meet about sausages. It had a big list of where sells syn free ones. She also added a bit about how they get tested syn wize. Did you know it cost a butcher around £2000 for the test to have their sausages etc slimming world approved. 

I actually forgot to pick the sheet up on my way out but will get one next week and get the info on here for you all :) I'm off shopping now so gonna have a look through this thread at a few recipes I wanna try this week. That chicken cake sounds mmmmmmm so so tasty. Ummmmm... Keep these recepies coming ladies. xx


----------



## Little_Roo

Big welcome to Rainbows btw :wave: :wave: 
you found a great place for recipes and advice here.xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i made the couscous cake before with a choc orange mullerlight and i have to say its rather tasty! expected it to be vile but was pleasantly suprised 
Gonna make some cheesy mash with pork chop and veg for tea. Mmmmm xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :hi:
Hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend :flower:

Just made another cous cous cake this time with orange muller light and 3 drops of lemon flavouring (asdas own) and woo hoo :happydance: gawjus and not a hint of playdough this time :blush:


Having syn free sausage and sweet potato mash for tea mmm - having gravy as syns but our leader suggests making butternut squash soup and putting an oxo in for free gravy :wacko: anyone brave enough?


AfricaQueen where is your butchers chick? I've been going to Coopers on Booker Ave but he only has two types.

Will post my carrot cake and choc cakes later :thumbup:
Bloody MIL STILL here :growlmad: until tomorrow. Have got a Christening so will have to scoff face before it.

Mrs Q :hugs: :hugs: who cares about a bit of bread! You deserve a treat after feeling so poorly and fed up mate :hugs::kiss:
We'll all have an odd slip.

See y'all later :hugs:


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi started slimming world today, want 2 loose about 2 stone...going to do a big shop tommorow and plan my meals tonight so I am prepared yay


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Rainbows and good luck with your weight loss journey ;-) Great tips and support here
> 
> Pink- i found a butchers before that is rly close to me and all i can say is WOW! he makes 6 different types of syn free burgers and 8 different type syn free sausages and he makes his own sauces that come in at half a syn per pack and he gave me 4 recipes for stuff! there a nice chilli chicken il probs make next wk when i next do a shop.
> Had a mega burger for dinner with beans an it was delish!
> 
> xxx

Sounds great! Will definitely make some enquirys!


----------



## 4magpies

Made some scan bran and banana cakes today too! Haha. Been a proper little baker this weekend! xx


----------



## Pink1981

I LOVE that muller light are freeeeeeee!! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Pink1981 said:


> I LOVE that muller light are freeeeeeee!! :happydance:

Me too think I could live off them!!

Im gonna try and have 2 really good days tomorrow and monday ready for me weigh in!

x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhhh good luck im sure you can do it :)


----------



## Pink1981

4magpies said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE that muller light are freeeeeeee!! :happydance:
> 
> Me too think I could live off them!!
> 
> Im gonna try and have 2 really good days tomorrow and monday ready for me weigh in!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Me too!! And my dh doesnt like them so i dont have to share!! :rofl:
AND they are only £2 for a pack of 6 in lidl at the mo!!

Good luck for your weigh in! Its my first weigh in on weds, i hope i've had a decent loss!


----------



## 4magpies

They are BOGOF in tesco for £2.50 so you get 12 for £2.50!

I just cant get my head round eating so much and still losing weight? Lol.

xx


----------



## Pink1981

4magpies said:


> They are BOGOF in tesco for £2.50 so you get 12 for £2.50!
> 
> I just cant get my head round eating so much and still losing weight? Lol.
> 
> xx

Wow! Wonder how long that will last!

I know, me too!! If it works this will be me :happydance: and i'll lose even more weight!


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi I am a bit confussed about the extra easy plan

I am going to have this tommorow

breakfast

strawberries and bannana

lunch 

jack potato, tuna and beans

dinner

pork chop or chicken with rice and salad

and as a snack muller light yog, Is it all flavours that are free? In my book it says strawberry :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

All flavours of mullerlight are free!

x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

but the chocolate cherry ones are 2syns :)


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- i live on the wirral so my butchers in in greasby. Called Lewis's. Really chuffed with all the choice and they are delish!:happydance:

Yaay for mullerlights ! i am gonna make a couscous cake with strawberry ones next 

My first weigh in on wed nite and im sooo excited to see what i have lost... if anything... i still cnt get my head round the amount im eating... lol

xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

thanks


----------



## RaInBoWs

i need breakfast ideas please if you dont mind sharing your favourites


----------



## africaqueen

RaInBoWs said:


> i need breakfast ideas please if you dont mind sharing your favourites

R u doing the extra easy plan hun?
Thats what im doing. My average breakfasts are as follows...

2 slices wholemeal toast(HEB), 2 tsps flora light (2 syns) bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, fried egg(all done in frylight spray)

or

2 alpine light bars (HEB) apple and banana and pineapple.

or

Syn free pancakes with sweetener and some fresh lemon juice

or

Muller light strawberry yoghurt poured over strawbs and bananas.

Thats just a few ideas for u, but there is plenty of choice so make sure u mix it up to keep yourself intrested ;-)

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I made a sw frittata for lunch today and it was soooooooooooooooooo yummy!! I'm still super full from it... not sure when or if i will have dinner!

I probably didn't need to eat half of it :blush: BUT all the ingredients were freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## Pink1981

I've been having either fruit, scrambled egg on toast or beans on toast for brekkie.... depends how hungry i'm feeling


----------



## MrsQ

got a recipe for syn free gravy!!!!

Syn Free on all plans (Red, Green or Extra Easy
Ingredients
1 large red onion, finely chopped
2 cloves of garlic, crushed
few sprigs of fresh thyme (or other herbs of your choice)
500ml of beef stock (I just use a couple of oxo cubes)
splash of balsamic vinegar
Frylight or Pam spray
Method
Spray a large saucepan with some Frylight or Pam Spray.
Add the onion and garlic and cook until golden. You may need to add a little of the stock if it starts to stick.
Add the fresh herbs, stock, and a splash of balsamic vinegar, bring to the boil and reduce heat. Allow to simmer covered for approx 1.5 hours (this really brings out all the flavours, but you can cook it for a shorter time period if you need to.)
When it has cooked for required time, blitz with a hand blender and your gravy is ready to serve.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks MrsQ! sounds delicious. Have u tried it yet? I am starting to be more adventuress with my cooking thanks to this diet! lol.

Ooh i made the syn free couscous cake again earlier and i made it with a strawberry mullerlight and added extra sweetener, then i made a topping with half a tub of quark mixed with 3 tbsp of sweetener and smoothed it over the top of the cake, then sliced fresh strawberries and layered then on the cream and Mmmmmm it was bloody lovely!
Gave my dad a slice and he really enjoyed it and he hates couscous and hates diet food! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

They sound gorgeous with the quark and fresh strawberrys. I might have a go at that!

I need to find some quark. They dont sell it round here!

xx


----------



## MrsQ

you shouild find it in the isle where you get cottage cheese and stuff.

No havent tried it yet, still eating my lamb donar for lunch and then chilli con carne for dinner lol it made loads!
x


----------



## 4magpies

Ive looked hun in tescos & asda. They dont sell it around here.

I really want some too sounds good!

xx


----------



## pip holder

Hi girlies :flower:
Been tonight and another 2lbs off :happydance: 

Password is *chicken*

I'm super pleased but have sad news :cry: apparently the cous cous cake isn't free :growlmad: :nope: - she said that the area manager had looked into it last year and it's called a 'tweak' food?!? :wacko: which means that we aren't using it for the original purpose. 
I'm gonna keep eating it as it was obviously ok for me to do so and hasn't affected my loss but just be aware if your losses tail off that it may be this - if it was synned properly it would be about 70 syns :growlmad:

How is everyone? I've got rid of the MIL and am just going to do sausage egg and chips (with a vodka - how classy!) for tea and it's freeeeeeeeeeeeee

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

Mine told me it was free as its just all syn free foods mixed together! Bit annoying when you get conflicting information!

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yeah mine said there are lots of things like that, a woman at my group had been drinking fruit smoothies all week and gained 3lb and couldent understand how she had done it but then the consulatant explained you can drink more than you can eat therefore you sre over eating in a long winded way


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I understand about the smoothies but its just cous cous and muller light! Lol.

I could eat more plain cous cous than I do in the cakes!

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

hmm, of its not affectng you then dont stop then :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well slimming world prides itself on being able to eat "unlimited" amounts of the free foods so that thing about a smoothie is crap! unlimited means unlimited and some of us might like 10 peices of fruit per day and according to the plan can have it... OMG i am shocked at the couscous cake! i thought it would be fine as its only involving free foods... oh i am dreading getting weighed now as i have eaten about 5 large peices of it in the last 4 days :-( 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have eatend 2 bun trays full this week! Haha. See if i lose more than 1lb.

xx


----------



## daniandbaby

When they say rice is unlimited on ee is white rice ok like tilda basmati rice thats what I use????


----------



## daniandbaby

pip holder said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> Been tonight and another 2lbs off :happydance:
> 
> Password is *chicken*
> 
> I'm super pleased but have sad news :cry: apparently the cous cous cake isn't free :growlmad: :nope: - she said that the area manager had looked into it last year and it's called a 'tweak' food?!? :wacko: which means that we aren't using it for the original purpose.
> I'm gonna keep eating it as it was obviously ok for me to do so and hasn't affected my loss but just be aware if your losses tail off that it may be this - if it was synned properly it would be about 70 syns :growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone? I've got rid of the MIL and am just going to do sausage egg and chips (with a vodka - how classy!) for tea and it's freeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

2lb..well done :happydance:


----------



## pip holder

Thanks Dan - yep that rice is free chick :thumbup: just double checked in the book for ya :happydance:

No I don't geddit about the cous cous either - which is why I'm carrying on :munch::munch: as Magpie says - I'd eat WELL more as a savoury thing. I'll be the guinea pig and eat it every day til next monday :happydance: mmm

Magpie - can you post the scan bran and banana recipe please :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Scan bran & nana cake

Half a packet of scan bran (5 slices)
1 banana
1 vanilla muller light
1 whole egg

Soak the scan bran in boiling water for a few minutes to soften so its easy to break up.
Mash up the banana.
Drain water off scan bran and mush up.
Mix banana, scan bran, yoghurt & egg together.
You can add some baking powder if you want but I dont obv just makes it rise a bit more.
Put into a cake tin or a bun tray. (i use bun trays)
Bake until golden brown and firm to touch.

I like these cause they are a bit more moist than the cous cous. You can change the fruit to apple or anything you fancy and the flavour of the yogurt! Experiment. Also add sweetner if you have a sweet tooth but the banana sweetens it quite alot any way.

This is free if you use the scan bran as your health extra!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Pip, sorry forgot to say WELL DONE on the loss!! I was so shocked over couscous gate that i forgot. lol.

Ur doin well xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies, that recipe sounds tasty. Thanks!
Have u asked about this though, as i rem yrs ago when i did it and i used to bake banana and apple my leader said that they will have syn values as cooking fruit alters the way the sugar is... ?

il ask my leader what she thinks about the couscous cake on wed and let u all know. she been doing classes for 18yrs so will trust what she says ;-) hoping she says its ok to eat as i actually quite like it but scared to eat it now intill iv been weighed on wed. lol

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I cant see how a slightly warm banana can be bad for you?

Its just a good way to get bran in aswell as I am not very good at having my healthy extras!!

xx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> I cant see how a slightly warm banana can be bad for you?
> 
> Its just a good way to get bran in aswell as I am not very good at having my healthy extras!!
> 
> xx

I agree with you, but this is copied from the offical SW website...

Q: Why are some fruits Free when raw, but have a Syn value when cooked, juiced or pureed?

A: While fruit in its natural form is bulky, filling and often time-consuming to eat, in cooked or liquidised form it is a very effective way of adding a lot of extra energy (calories) in a non-bulky and non-filling way. Consider eating an orange. Peeling, breaking up the segments and eating just one orange can be a lengthy process. Now think about the juice that orange would produce  it contains a similar number of calories, yet its gone in a gulp  in fact it takes 8 oranges to make a small glass of orange juice and its not filling in the slightest! Its all about getting the most (optimum) satisfaction from your foods with Food Optimising. We count juiced and cooked fruit as Syns to protect your weight losses. 


I dnt think its including a heated up banana but it means if u make smoothies or bake a lot of fruit i think...:wacko:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I can understand if you are eating loads of stewed fruit or something. But one banana split between 12 cakes cant be bad!

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nah i think 1 banana will be fine ;-) im gonna give it a go this wk 

Roll on wed! wanna c what iv lost cos rly stuck to this, other than the couscous cake.. lol

xxx


----------



## pip holder

africaqueen said:


> Pip, sorry forgot to say WELL DONE on the loss!! I was so shocked over couscous gate that i forgot. lol.
> 
> Ur doin well xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::cake:
Loving '*couscousgate*' :thumbup: :haha: :haha:

Gonna try the narna cakes next methinks - AQ, really I wouldn't worry chick - you sound like you've followed it great up to now :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

New recruit here :wave:

First weigh in tonight and lost 2.5lbs, although I had a dominos/frankie & bennies/chippy & a roast dinner this week, so fingers crossed I'll get a large loss this week without the above.

I think it was just not eating any crisps or chocolate that has done it x


----------



## MrsQ

well done pip and welcome amy-lea/ 

Pip you always have fantastic losses well done!!!


----------



## Laura2919

Hello everyone old and new. 

I'm super sorry I havent been posting but as most of you know the last posts I made was saying that I am now a single mummy and in the middle of a move.. I am moving out on my own for the first time and its been stressful! But I have kept up with SW!!! Now 23.5lbs lost and I got my club 10 4 weeks ago!!! Hehe! Im so chuffed. I am still continuing but I need to move and get into the swing of cooking things myself. 

Thanks Pip for your message.. Im back now ladies.. Sorry I left it so long.. 

How are we all with our losses??? And hello to all the new people... 

I am Laura mummy to chloe and jaycee and needing to be a size 8 by august lol


----------



## Pink1981

pip holder said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> Been tonight and another 2lbs off :happydance:
> 
> Password is *chicken*
> 
> I'm super pleased but have sad news :cry: apparently the cous cous cake isn't free :growlmad: :nope: - she said that the area manager had looked into it last year and it's called a 'tweak' food?!? :wacko: which means that we aren't using it for the original purpose.
> I'm gonna keep eating it as it was obviously ok for me to do so and hasn't affected my loss but just be aware if your losses tail off that it may be this - if it was synned properly it would be about 70 syns :growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone? I've got rid of the MIL and am just going to do sausage egg and chips (with a vodka - how classy!) for tea and it's freeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Well done on your 2lb loss!! :happydance:

My first weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Pink1981

Amy-Lea said:


> New recruit here :wave:
> 
> First weigh in tonight and lost 2.5lbs, although I had a dominos/frankie & bennies/chippy & a roast dinner this week, so fingers crossed I'll get a large loss this week without the above.
> 
> I think it was just not eating any crisps or chocolate that has done it x

Well done! :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

Did anyone find that they got really bloated the first week?? :blush:


----------



## daniandbaby

Pink1981 said:


> Did anyone find that they got really bloated the first week?? :blush:

+yesterday was my first day and I felt hungry all the time, but my 2nd day I fekt bloated alot.

Do u still get loses without excersise? Or should I be whipping out the excersise dvd? ..:shrug:


----------



## Pink1981

I heard that you will lose weight without exercising but if you do regularily exercise you will see it in your weightloss and you can work towards a body magic award.

I've been feeling quite ill this week so havent done anything but i have a cross trainer and will start using that at least 3 times a week!


----------



## mumof42be

Hi all.

IM BACK!!!!

Really sorry i havent been on ...been so busy!!

Anyway i gave birth to my boy on 10th april weighing in at a whopping 9lb 14oz!!!!

Hes just a little star!

Anyway i gave birth to him on sat 10th april and i was back at slimming world the follwong thurs im due my 4th weigh in this thursday....but in last 3 week i have lost 15lb!!!!

Hope all you guys are well and hello to all the newibes that have joined in my time away :)


----------



## daniandbaby

mumof42be said:


> Hi all.
> 
> IM BACK!!!!
> 
> Really sorry i havent been on ...been so busy!!
> 
> Anyway i gave birth to my boy on 10th april weighing in at a whopping 9lb 14oz!!!!
> 
> Hes just a little star!
> 
> Anyway i gave birth to him on sat 10th april and i was back at slimming world the follwong thurs im due my 4th weigh in this thursday....but in last 3 week i have lost 15lb!!!!
> 
> Hope all you guys are well and hello to all the newibes that have joined in my time away :)

congrATS


----------



## mumof42be

https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/005.jpg

Just thought id share my lil man...(well not so little haha)


----------



## Pink1981

mumof42be said:


> https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/005.jpg
> 
> Just thought id share my lil man...(well not so little haha)

Aw he's gorgeous :cloud9: Congratulations!!

And well done on your weight loss! 15lbs in 3 weeks... after having a baby!! Thats determination!!

x


----------



## mumof42be

Thanks pink!

My first weigh in back id lost 10lb but i knew that was just baby weight had gone lol...

But in my first proper week back id lost 9lb i was so shocked..then last 2 weeks ive lost 3lb per week...next weigh in on thurs cant wait to see what ive lost im really determined now.really gettin into this weight loss now.:)


----------



## Pink1981

mumof42be said:


> Thanks pink!
> 
> My first weigh in back id lost 10lb but i knew that was just baby weight had gone lol...
> 
> But in my first proper week back id lost 9lb i was so shocked..then last 2 weeks ive lost 3lb per week...next weigh in on thurs cant wait to see what ive lost im really determined now.really gettin into this weight loss now.:)

Good for you!! I wish i'd found slimming world before now!


----------



## mumof42be

Pink1981 said:


> mumof42be said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pink!
> 
> My first weigh in back id lost 10lb but i knew that was just baby weight had gone lol...
> 
> But in my first proper week back id lost 9lb i was so shocked..then last 2 weeks ive lost 3lb per week...next weigh in on thurs cant wait to see what ive lost im really determined now.really gettin into this weight loss now.:)
> 
> Good for you!! I wish i'd found slimming world before now!Click to expand...

I know what you mean....id done weight watchers last year but i will never go back to doing something like that after doing slimming world its the way foward :)


----------



## 4magpies

I got my weigh in tonight. Hope I have lost more than a lb this week!

xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Good luck Magpie!

I'm just about to go on asda online and get a few bits & pieces. Got no snacks in.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

Just want to say Mumof42be - he is gorgeous, congratulations hun x x 

I am reintroducing myself, I was on here but been offline due to work and stuff. Diet stalled again but I have 5 weeks left to lose 10lb before my holiday, but I want to hit under 11stone by 1st July.

Started back with a vengeance on Slimming World on Monday, as my syns on Friday and Saturday were over, I have made my meal plan for the week and i am sticking to it. Doing the plan with an online membership, but when its done I will prob do a 6 week countdown with a group depending on my results by then.

Good luck and its good to see everyone having good results, I had weighed in at 11st 9 on Sat but weighed in today and back up to 11st 12, seem to have water retention issues I think!!! Well I hope, so I am just going to count Friday as a weigh in day!

Hope that works!


----------



## pip holder

Hello campers :hi:

Hope everyone having a good day?
Am doing my meal plans for the week again so I don't stray off :blush:

Amy Lea - you know for snacky stuff, I've started having noodles or pasta - make your own supernoodles with the sharwoods dried egg noodles and 2 chicken oxo's or batchelors pasta 'n' sauce - both free and just throw a bit of chicken or ham and sweetcorn in with it. Get on Jamie 'Pip' Oliver everyone :haha:

Mouth finally healing - was getting scared there - how are you now Mrs Q? Hopefully feeling better?
Any more recipes for us? Did you catch up on threads and see couscousgate? 

Huge welcome back to everyone who's come back with a vengeance :thumbup:

And mumof4 (no longer just2be!!) Brodan is absolutely fabulous :cloud9: He looks like a big boy - what was his weight? He is gorgeous :cloud9:and well done on the weight loss - if I didn't know you were lovely, a bit of me would hate you for getting sorted so quick :hissy: :rofl: :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Amy-Lea and welcome back Laura and mumof4  
Mumof4- huge congrats on your baby. He is gorgeous!! well done xx

So hows it going girls? Iv had 2 slices toast (heb) with 2 fried eggs done in fry light for brekky. Very nice. Going shopping for a new top to wear for my birthday next wk now 
Hope we all doin well. I get my first weigh in 2moz!!aaaaahhhhhhhh. lol xxx


----------



## mumof42be

pip holder said:


> Hello campers :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone having a good day?
> Am doing my meal plans for the week again so I don't stray off :blush:
> 
> Amy Lea - you know for snacky stuff, I've started having noodles or pasta - make your own supernoodles with the sharwoods dried egg noodles and 2 chicken oxo's or batchelors pasta 'n' sauce - both free and just throw a bit of chicken or ham and sweetcorn in with it. Get on Jamie 'Pip' Oliver everyone :haha:
> 
> Mouth finally healing - was getting scared there - how are you now Mrs Q? Hopefully feeling better?
> Any more recipes for us? Did you catch up on threads and see couscousgate?
> 
> Huge welcome back to everyone who's come back with a vengeance :thumbup:
> 
> And mumof4 (no longer just2be!!) Brodan is absolutely fabulous :cloud9: He looks like a big boy - what was his weight? He is gorgeous :cloud9:and well done on the weight loss - if I didn't know you were lovely, a bit of me would hate you for getting sorted so quick :hissy: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

lol pip.

He was 9lb 14oz enough to make your eyes water hey lol


----------



## 4magpies

I am hoping for a 3lb loss then I will be under 16st for the 1st time in ages and that would be nice. Nice to be 15 something instead of 16 something!

xxx


----------



## mumof42be

4magpies in know how you feel...i was size 18 when fell preg and went up to a hefty 17 stone .....luckily i didnt go up a dress size when fell preg stayed a 18 throughout..anyway had my boy went down to 16 stone 2lb ....so to go back the week after and i was 15 st 7lb i was so happy to be in the 15s i had a sneaky peak at my scales this morning im obsessed with weighing and its now showing im in the 14's only just but so happy!

I will put some pics up when hubby gets in to take one of me see if you all can see a diff in my 15lb loss so far...cos i cant bu can feel it i would say im no longer a size 18 now but a size 17 which they dont do haha


----------



## 4magpies

I got on my scales this morning which I know I shouldnt of but I was 15st 13 dead on. hope its the same tonight! Lol.

I will have lost 11lbs in 3 weeks then which isnt bad really. Seeing as I have not been starving myself and even treating myself to a chicken kebab once a week!! Lol.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Hiya guys,
Been a tough week for me this week i dunno why its been a struggle. I had a curry house (not the whole thing) on sat and since then its been downhill.
Hoping for a just sts this week but would have loved 2lb to get to my 14lbs. :(


----------



## mumof42be

Ok so heres me last sept i was 8 weeks preg there but wasnt showing or anything..!

https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/092.jpg

So started slimming world nearly 4 week ago again and heres me 15lb lighter can you see any difference..please be honest!

Thanks!

https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/018.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh dont you look good. Your arms look alot slimmer hun and so does your belly!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpie- good luck 2nite hun!

Mumof4- wow u are doing really well

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yeah, you have more of a waist shape aswell :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

Your arms have slimmed down tonnes, hun.

& Pip, my cupboards is full to the brim of Mugshots/Noodles/Rices.
I am talking more sweet stuff. I have low fat custard pots and sugar fre jelly/yoghurts and fruit but I want something with a bit more bite. Don't want to make a cake because I won't stop at a slice if I know it's in my fridge :blush:

I went through the slimming world site and wrote down loads of stuff I want to eat meals wise so gunna make a plan up later and stick to it. Although Thursday I am Going to Hevz for lunch and don't know whats up for grabs but I shall be good these next few days. Also Friday I will be drinking at the races and most probably a bite to eat whilst out. Oh and nando's saturday haha Going to have unmarinated chicken burger, (syn the bread), 1 syn for 2 tsp of sauce and corn on the cob and ice (free) so hopefully will still loose maybe a weeny lirrul pound. Or even the half a lbs to make me up to 3lbs lost would do.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey, 

I have done my extra shop to get my bits from my meal plan which I didn't have ready.

Today
b/f - Boiled Egg Soldiers - clover spread 2 syns ( wholemeal bread he)

lunch - Pasta, Ham, Sweetcorn and 20g of reduced cheddar (he) really enjoyed it

Dinner - SW Chips, Gammon and Mushy Peas

Snack - ginger nut 2 syns, satsuma, apple and fat free natural yogurt (- later tonight

Going to do some basic exercise circuit that I have - approx 220 cals burned in the 30 mins of it. 

Mumof4 - I think I can tell in your face too that you have lost weight as well as your tummy and arms, I hope we all get good results this week,:thumbup:


----------



## Pink1981

4magpies said:


> I got my weigh in tonight. Hope I have lost more than a lb this week!
> 
> xx

Good luck!!


----------



## Pink1981

mumof42be said:


> Ok so heres me last sept i was 8 weeks preg there but wasnt showing or anything..!
> 
> https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/092.jpg
> 
> So started slimming world nearly 4 week ago again and heres me 15lb lighter can you see any difference..please be honest!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/018.jpg

I can definitely see a difference in your face, arms and belly!! Well done! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

2lbs tonight girls...

Which I am happy with. Dead on 16st now. If I can do 4 next week I will get my stone award & be under 16 stone. That would make me very happy so trying to have a good week this week.

Also won the raffle which is all the ingredients for scan bran cake! Lol.

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

well done sweetie :)


----------



## mumof42be

Well done on the weight losses tonight.

Thankyou for the compliments girls really means alot.

I will update with pics regular maybe every 7-14lb i lose :)


----------



## pip holder

Woop woop :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Go Magpie :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup:
Well done chick - only need to lose a pound next week for the stone below eh yeah!

Mum of 4 - you can DEFFO see a difference :happydance: you look fab chick.

Just had chicken and pancetta pasta mmm with a vodka instead of glass of wine - purely for SW reasons obviously :blush:

Hope everyone feeling good and motivated - I know AQ got her weigh in tomoz (everything crossed) - anyone else?


----------



## Pink1981

Me! 10am tomorrow... first weigh in :blush:


----------



## Squidge

Ladies, can someone please explain how SW works? How is it possible to eat so much but still lose weight? I'm currently doing WW for the 3rd time (pointing) and not doing it very well :lol: 

I tried having a look on SW website but it didn't make sense - i just don't get it :lol: I'm not a huge lover of fruit or veg to be honest so not sure it'd work for me anyway...


----------



## pip holder

Ooh Pink - best of luck petal - sure you'll do great :thumbup: :happydance:

Squidge - we aren't really sure how it works but it really seems to :haha: I've done WW before and got confused with the points and hungry when I ran out etc.
I think SW is good for meat eaters and pasta lovers - not all about fruit and veg - although they do speed a weight loss up loads.

Have you put the password into the site (chicken) as it may be more in depth about how the diet *slap!!* sorry _*'food optimising' *_works :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

I will try and have another look on the site and see if i can understand it. I love meat, pasta & spuds :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- well done on the loss and winning the raffle!
Pink- Good luck for tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing your update 

My weigh in tomorrow so fingers x'd! feel sooo nervous incase iv not lost or put weight on... ah well we will soon see.

Nite all xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I love food optomising because there is always something you can eat.

I dont think I could do WW. 

I am eating loads at the moment and still losing 2lb. The mind boggles.

Yep even if i just lose a lb next week ill be down the next stone.

If I dont lose alot next week I should the week after as I am in for my lap a week tomorrow and anastetic and pain killers always make me feel sick so I will probably hardly eat.

xxx


----------



## mumof42be

Morning all!

Good luck with your weigh in pink!


----------



## Laura2919

mumof42be said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Good luck with your weigh in pink!


He is gorgeous hun!!! Nice to see you back. I popped off for a while too but not to have a baby lol.. Newly single mummy but the weight is still coming off!!! Not comfort eating lol... 

How are you doing??


----------



## Pink1981

Thanks for the good lucks!

I've been and my first week loss is.......................... 3lbs :happydance:

Thats ok for the first week isn't it?

Good luck AQ, looking forward to hearing your loss!!


----------



## 4magpies

Aww thats well good pink. Well done!!

I lost 7lb my 1st week. Shame I cant do it again!

xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

A 3lb weight loss is great, I think I only lost 1.5 on my first weigh in lol. My body doesn't seem to want to lose lol, but I am hoping my new kick start this week will let me get a better weigh in on Monday

Good luck girls

B/fast - beans on wholemeal toast
Lunch - Sharwood Noodles, Green Beans and mushrooms, with my own soy sauce, chilli and oxo cube flavouring
Dinner - SW Potato Wedges and American Burger

Snacks - Fat Free Yoghurt, Satsuma,
Syns - White Bap 28g 3.5, Ginger Nut 2.5

Although I am craving chocolate today like a banshee!

20 mins Jillian Michaels - Day 1 30 Day Shred.


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys i have messed up this week badly.
The baby has been hard to deal with as he is teething and feeding CONSTANTLY and i have just been having whatrever i can get my hands on!
So i dont expect anything this week
x


----------



## Elli21

Well done on the loss's :)

My weigh in tonight at 5! 
I think this is what i keep in mind throughout the week when i want to stuff my face with naughtys!! -- the feeling of butterflies in my stomache all day wednesdays!! :lol:


----------



## Elli21

Oh and a really embarrassing question....anyone else find their bowel movements are different?? :blush: Or bloating??

I cant go for 5-6 days and then i do where as i used to go every day. Sorry to talk about poo when we're talking food :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Pink- 3lbs is great hun! well done!! Hope i lose that amount and il be happy. Just dnt feel like i have lost any tho... ah well we will see at 7pm tonight! lol. Il update after class.

Good luck to the rest of us weighing in today/tonight xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> Oh and a really embarrassing question....anyone else find their bowel movements are different?? :blush: Or bloating??
> 
> I cant go for 5-6 days and then i do where as i used to go every day. Sorry to talk about poo when we're talking food :lol:

Elli- YES!! I have noticed this too! i used to go every day reg and iv only been 3 times this wk... odd. Think im gonna increase my fibre intake with HEB this wk. I dnt feel bloated tho which is odd.. ah well the proof in the pudding 2nite when i get weighed... xxx


----------



## Elli21

Glad im not the only one!! I bought it up with the consultant last week and she said i might have an intolerance to eggs...:wacko: cut down majorly on my eggs and still the same.

If i have lost this week it will be a miracle, cos quite literally, im full of shit :rofl:


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Oh and a really embarrassing question....anyone else find their bowel movements are different?? :blush: Or bloating??
> 
> I cant go for 5-6 days and then i do where as i used to go every day. Sorry to talk about poo when we're talking food :lol:

Yeah i'm exactly the same, the going nearly as much and getting really bloated


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Glad im not the only one!! I bought it up with the consultant last week and she said i might have an intolerance to eggs...:wacko: cut down majorly on my eggs and still the same.
> 
> If i have lost this week it will be a miracle, cos quite literally, im full of shit :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Well done on the loss's :)
> 
> My weigh in tonight at 5!
> I think this is what i keep in mind throughout the week when i want to stuff my face with naughtys!! -- the feeling of butterflies in my stomache all day wednesdays!! :lol:

Good luck tonight!


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> Glad im not the only one!! I bought it up with the consultant last week and she said i might have an intolerance to eggs...:wacko: cut down majorly on my eggs and still the same.
> 
> If i have lost this week it will be a miracle, cos quite literally, im full of shit :rofl:

LMAO!!!!:haha:

I feel like i have lost nothing too :-( ah well here i go. Il post when i get home. Hope u had a good loss Elli xxx


----------



## Elli21

I stayed the same.
I cried in meeting, had to walk out and come back in 5 minutes.
I felt so shitty.
Stomache cramps, starving hungry and at the end of my period! So i was just emotional anyway.

More determined than ever to have a really good week now!!!

Good luck africaqueen xx


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> I stayed the same.
> I cried in meeting, had to walk out and come back in 5 minutes.
> I felt so shitty.
> Stomache cramps, starving hungry and at the end of my period! So i was just emotional anyway.
> 
> More determined than ever to have a really good week now!!!
> 
> Good luck africaqueen xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Elli21

Now, im on their website, writing down my shopping list for tomorrow..
I never knew feeling that bad would make me want to do it MORE.

Thanks Pink :hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

I feel really funny today... i'm very impatient, i think thats my problem! And im really annoyed with myself for getting this big and not doing something about it sooner! I can't wait to keep losing weight!! Like i can't wait until later in the year to see how much i will have lost by then! Does anyone else know how i feel?

I soooooo wish i'd known more about slimming world before... i didnt think it would be that different to weight watchers but it really is! It makes me feel good to know that no matter what time of day or where i am, if i'm hungry there is going to be something i can eat!

My dh is going away this weekend for a stag do and is going to be eating and drinking what he wants and for the first time ever i'm not bothered.... i'm happy to carry on losing weight while he's gone!

And we're going on holiday next friday and i cant wait to show the in laws the kind of food we can eat and still lose weight!

Sorry for my ramblings... shoudl probably have written this in my journal :dohh:


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Now, im on their website, writing down my shopping list for tomorrow..
> I never knew feeling that bad would make me want to do it MORE.
> 
> Thanks Pink :hugs:

Bless ya! I definitely find it easier having stuff in and knowing the meals you will be having for a few days. Nothing worse than going through the cupboards working out syns etc 

You CAN do it!!! :happydance:


----------



## daniandbaby

Elli21 said:


> I stayed the same.
> I cried in meeting, had to walk out and come back in 5 minutes.
> I felt so shitty.
> Stomache cramps, starving hungry and at the end of my period! So i was just emotional anyway.
> 
> More determined than ever to have a really good week now!!!
> 
> Good luck africaqueen xx

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Elli- We all have off weeks hun. U will make up for it next wk ;-)

Pink- I know how u feel. I cant wait to see my loss in 6mths... not that im wishing my life away! lol

Well it was my 1st weigh in tonight and i loss...................5lb!!!!! wooooohoooo
Im so happy and this has deffo spurred me on  Cnt believe iv eaten so much and loss 5lb!! hehe Love it!!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

5lbs is excellent - way to go!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## daniandbaby

africaqueen said:


> Elli- We all have off weeks hun. U will make up for it next wk ;-)
> 
> Pink- I know how u feel. I cant wait to see my loss in 6mths... not that im wishing my life away! lol
> 
> Well it was my 1st weigh in tonight and i loss...................5lb!!!!! wooooohoooo
> Im so happy and this has deffo spurred me on  Cnt believe iv eaten so much and loss 5lb!! hehe Love it!!
> 
> xxx

yayyyyyyy go youuuuuu


----------



## daniandbaby

aq did u excersise aswell?


----------



## pip holder

Oh Ells :hugs: I just got dead upset at the thought of you crying at group :cry: you'll be fabooooolous this week mate - I know it :thumbup:

Pink and AQ - :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :cloud9::happydance:
Hello Skinny minnies woop woop, well done guys :cloud9:

Mrs Q - don't feel bad - we'll all be back on track next week - I know how hideous you feel - you prob have already but have you got the ashton and palmer teething powders? I constantly shovel them in Adam - he looks like Daniella Westbrook most days with white powder all over him :blush:

Just making some black market cous cous cake - sssshhhhh:shhh:

Been to Aqua running and it half killed me so having a medicinal glass of wine to help.

Hope we're all feeling good and motivated :happydance::thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> Elli- We all have off weeks hun. U will make up for it next wk ;-)
> 
> Pink- I know how u feel. I cant wait to see my loss in 6mths... not that im wishing my life away! lol
> 
> Well it was my 1st weigh in tonight and i loss...................5lb!!!!! wooooohoooo
> Im so happy and this has deffo spurred me on  Cnt believe iv eaten so much and loss 5lb!! hehe Love it!!
> 
> xxx

Well done!! Thats fantastic :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

daniandbaby said:


> aq did u excersise aswell?

Thanks girls  im really made up:happydance:
No Dani i never exercised as such. Just did a few 15 min walks every other day. Im quite lazy when it comes to exercise:blush: lol
I am going to start my mile long power walks again this wk tho. Try fit around 3-4 a wk in to help keep losses good 

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

pip holder said:
 

> Just making some black market cous cous cake - sssshhhhh:shhh:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO!!!

My leader said the cake equates to around 1 syn per slice so still not too bad compared to normal cakes! lol xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys.
My weigh in is toniight and i am really tempted to not go but i will.
I am going to my friends house after which will cheer me up as i know i will have put on.
Back on it 100% tomorrow and will write EVERYTHING down. and plan plan plan. I find that helps.

Well done Africaqueen on your loss. long may it continue.


----------



## 4magpies

Gogogo MrsQ! Dont give up honey.

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i gained 0.5 lb but i was expecting more so quite happy about it :) ive had 3 really bad weeks and still lost so i thought stuff it, im still loosing so ill carry on like i am... i did have a slight feeling it would catch up with me though and it did. but its given me the drive to get back on plan... im not far from my stone and i really want it!!!!
ive has 2 banannas for breckfast and i think ill have a walk up the libary for exercise and get bubs registered as he really likes story time but im running out of books


----------



## kimbobaloobob

MRSQ if you think you have put on eat loads of mushy peas, strawberrys and mellons a couple of days beofre, they help you loose weight super quick, also red days give a quicker weight loss than any other :)


----------



## MrsQ

weigh in is tonight lol.
x


----------



## Elli21

Ive had a banana and little orange for breakfast, im going to have a jacket potato and salad for lunch and then im off to do loads of housework and dance around with the broom as my exercise.
Then, and im excited :lol: im doing my first food shop where i have written EVERYTHING i need down, and ive planned our meals for the week.


Pip...aww fankoo!! i felt like a tit :rofl: but nevermind.

MrsQ you'll be fine!! let us know :)

Kim :thumbup: 0.5lb gain for 3 naughty-ish weeks is good going!!
library sounds good...i might have to go now, i havent got my head in a book for ages!!


----------



## Elli21

Red days are just like the atkins diet arent they??


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Mrs Q - i meant in future :haha: i feel like im back in school when i type MrsQ lol
Elli21 - not sure about that, my mum used to be a consultant so shes told me a few tricks, only problem for me is i really dont eat much meant :dohh: i was registered when i was about 10 but never went but its getting so boring telling him the same story (we normally have 2 story times a day) again and again


----------



## 4magpies

I dont like red days make my head hurt. Much prefer green if I had to choose between the 2!

xx


----------



## Elli21

Kim - do share these tips!!! ;)


----------



## MrsQ

ys please do.
xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

Thanks kim u just reminded me I wanted to take kye to library to register as we are running out of books :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ill tell what i remember and a few which i do anyway
there silly little ones which give you a boost if you want it really, bt if done all the time dont work
ive said the red day one :)
always do your bussiness before being weighed
its all based on callories counting... 1 syn = x amount of callories (if you prefer to callorie count that is)
have a bad week wear lighter clothes (my fav.)
nothing wrong with the odd laxative a day or so before being weighed (for people with bad bowel movement more than anything)
also ive been taking natural herbal weight loss tablets whoch have helped me i think, there from the lloyds pharmasy £2.99 and i think thats why my 3 bad weeks havent made me put on weight. i dont take them everyday though, jus when i have a really bad day
theres a couple more but my minds gone blank


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

How we doing, my weigh in dates are all over, I have been summoned online to weigh in, I think its 0.5 loss. But I am hoping to have lost at least another 1lb by Monday.

Going back to the Poo topic - I am suffering really bad with not being able to go properly, I am even debating on going for colonic!!! I feel really lethargic and bloaty if I don't go, it can be days before anything happens.

Also thanks for the tips Kim I do try to eat a lot of mushy peas, I love the extra easy plan but it gives me chance to have carbs which I have to admit hinder my weight loss I am sure of it. Even though my OH is making me the SW Chicken Curry (out of the extra easy cookbook), potatoes and spinach are involved I am going to try and avoid spuds for the rest of the week if I can. 

Eli - sorry to hear you got upset its good that you have come out fighting, I am hoping I get that motivation too. 

Sometimes its easy to forget what you have achieved already, I have lost a stone already I just need to lose more, I think whats doing me is its not happening as quickly as I would like and we are waiting to try for a baby on my weight loss. Just worry that I am crap!

Well done to everyone who has lost, I just hope I can live up to your examples. :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hows everyone doing? I went for a chinese for lunch with dh and had a hot and sour soup for starter (5 syns) loads of bolied rice and some vege foo yung (5 syns for the oil its cooked in) and some plain beef. Then had some fresh fruit for dessert and a glass of diet coke  wooohooo i was sooo virtuous! i bloody love chinese food and my faves are prawn toast and sweet and sour chicken so was pleased with myself. lol.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ive just had fruit and cous cous with some fat free cottage cheese for lunch.

I hardly ever use my syns unless I am desperate. Im just lucky I love fruit and vege!

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Do you all buy the magazines? They have great recipes in there! I love them. We mainly make burgers and Sausages though and its nice!!! 

I lost 1lb this week but werent good so I dont know how!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss Laura 

Yes i always buy the magazine. Love the stories and competitions mostly 
The june edition should be out soon shouldn't it? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Where do you get the mag from? Group?

xx


----------



## pip holder

:happydance::cloud9::happydance: Well done Laura

Magpie you can buy the mag from tesco etc but its cheaper to buy it at class. The girl on the current cover is at my class :thumbup: but she was pretty slim anyway :mrgreen: *jealous jealous*

Hope everyone ok - AQ how good are you - you win halo of the day for your behaviour in the Chinese restaurant :angelnot::rofl:

Going to have gammon egg and chips for tea mmm

Going to try Mrs Q's KFC chicken 2moz too, off to buy the stuff.
If anyone else like me lives on the alpen light bars - they're only a pound instead of £1.70 at tesco at the moment - don't be telling everyone though 

:hugs:


----------



## Elli21

I came rushing on here!!

Alpen light bars, £1 in tesco!! :happydance: i just bought 4 boxes :rofl:


----------



## Elli21

:dohh: didnt see your post Pip :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Pip! Il be there tomorrow stocking up on them as £1.70 is a bit much really but £1 is happy days 

Thanks for halo of the day! lmao. Im sure it will slip over the wkend if my friend comes down as we always end up having a few too many drinkies and we eat out usually at a italian... ah well we 'l see 

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Haha Elli - we probably will have bought the lot between us all on this thread :thumbup:

AQ - Italian ain't so bad as long as you *KEEP AWAY FROM THE GARLIC BREAD!!!* :haha:

Really though, pasta in a tomatoey sauce shouldn't throw you out too badly.

I'm going out for Japanese on sat - has anyone had it? It'll be my 1st time -scared! Is it all sushi? Am so ignorant :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Iv not had Japanese food before Pip, but it involves noodles, miso(like a soup) and of course sushi which is raw fish and rice so should be fine on this diet ;-)

I will go for some grilled fish and pasta with a little sauce if we end up going Italian but i could also have a steak and boiled potato i guess. Its the wine that will be my downfall but im determined to lose 2 stones as fast as i can so will do my best to not go too much over my syns 

xxx


----------



## pip holder

I know - I lika the wine :drunk: but if you save your syns up you should be fine - or just have a couple of wines then move onto gin and slimline tonic/voddies and diet coke etc - it's erm..'good' for you then :blush:


:haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I dont drink so I'm lucky I suppose. Saves me loads of calories!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Im going out tomorrow night with my OH....and im not sure what to do or what to have? chinese? that bad??


----------



## pip holder

Chinese isn't too bad Elli - stick to boiled rice and noodles, stuff like chicken and mushroom, beef green pepper, foo yong etc. 

Do not under any circumstances including the end of the world go NEAR any prawn toast, spring rolls etc and you should be fab :thumbup:

Get on us lot all off out woo woo :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

I wanna go out!! :cry:

I'm gonna deserve it after this weekend too... My dh is going away tomorrow morning on a stag do until sunday night. He is unemployed at the mo so he's here all day usually. Not had both kids on my own for long and never overnight :blush: I suppose it will get me ready for when he gets a job (pma!)

Gonna enjoy watchin what i want on the box though :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

pip holder said:


> Chinese isn't too bad Elli - stick to boiled rice and noodles, stuff like chicken and mushroom, beef green pepper, foo yong etc.
> 
> Do not under any circumstances including the end of the world go NEAR any prawn toast, spring rolls etc and you should be fab :thumbup:
> 
> Get on us lot all off out woo woo :happydance:

wss

chicken chow mein is my fave and it isnt tooooo bad on syns


----------



## Pink1981

MMM just finished my sw burger, chips (potato and sweet potato) and salad, was lush!


----------



## Elli21

Mmmm i just tried quorn sausages for the first time and they are nice!! And also on offer at tesco in the frozen section!! 83p for 8!! Not bad!

Where baouts in suffolk do u live Pink?


----------



## 4magpies

I love quorn the mince is fab too. When cooking with the mince though its better if you cook it the day before. Leave it in the fridge over night then reheat and eat.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Mmmm i just tried quorn sausages for the first time and they are nice!! And also on offer at tesco in the frozen section!! 83p for 8!! Not bad!
> 
> Where baouts in suffolk do u live Pink?

Felixstowe x


----------



## Elli21

Oh i thought it was closer than that :lol: Your about an hour drive away.
I live in March...:roll:


----------



## 4magpies

I had 2 quorn sausages, half a tin of beans, some scrambled egg, mushrooms and grilled tomato for tea. Was like a late breakfast!! Yummy. 

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Strawberries and grapes for afters yummy!!

Anyone got any ideas on desserts?


----------



## loopy_lou

Elli21 said:


> Oh i thought it was closer than that :lol: Your about an hour drive away.
> I live in March...:roll:

I am in Ely:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Mmmm i had steak with salad and new potatoes mixed with a lil extra light mayo and some chopped spring onions and it was delicious! 
My friend is coming down on sunday so we are going to hit the syn free butchers and have a bbq  we are going to do salads, rice, pasta etc and then have a fruit platter for dessert so cnt wait as i means i can drink more vod and diet coke cos not spending syns on food ;-) hehe.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Elli21 said:


> Oh i thought it was closer than that :lol: Your about an hour drive away.
> I live in March...:roll:

I've never heard of it :blush: looked it up on google and still cant find it :blush:


----------



## Naya69

i start on monday iam so looking forward to it as i all so over weight and iam off to see the doc to get some tablet that will help me as well how much are the books i know it will prob say it somewhere in this thread but it soooo long lol x


----------



## Elli21

For my first session i paid £9.95, that included my pack of books, my card and my weigh in.
:thumbup:

Lou...Cool!! Thats only half hour drive!! We'll have to meet up!!

Pink...its in cambs!! Its not that small!! :rofl:

We should all try and have a small slimming world meet of our own!! :D


----------



## Elli21

Whats for breakfast?? I got strawberries, grapes and melon and a big glass of water :D

Lunch today is going to be an omelette with ham.

Dinner....braising steak and onions, mash, broccoli and peas.


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys./
Wow you must have all been on fire last night. I remember a few weeks back this thread was dead and it would take like a day or two for one post.
Well weigh in last night and i lost 1lb which i am pleased with considerign my bad week.

But i am back on it full swing as i just think of how much i COULD have lost.

So today.

Breakfast - Mushrooms, bacon egg, sw chips and beans
LOunch - my homne made pasta made up of passata, peppers, onions, garlic, tinned tomaoes x2, and a dash of sweetner, all blended down (LOADSA SUPERFREE) on pasta and cheese (hexa)
Dinner - 3 sausages (9 syns as got the wrong ones) cut up in bbq beans, with x2 hexa cheeses and potatoes on top. mmmmm
snacks, will be kiwi banana and strawberries and x2 alpen lights for my hex b.



oh and elli21? I buy frozen mixed berries and strawberries and then put them in a vanilla muller for desert! LUSh.

Pip holder what did you think of the sw kfc?
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss mrsQ 

Wow girls we are on a roll with these healthy eating menus!! woohoo we will be there in no time! im gonna make a big full brekky for me and dh now... syn free sasauges, turkey rasher, egg, beans, toms and toast. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. xxx


----------



## pip holder

:sulk::sulk: sulking cos you're all having cooked brekkies and I had weetabix and bananas :haha:

Mrs Q - :happydance: :happydance::cloud9: yay, all was not lost after all -really pleased.

I had an awful night with LO am totally done in today :nope: think we may have another peg on the way.

Making the chicken tonight - had my gammon egg and chips last night *drool*
Had to go to 2 tescos to get my bloody bovril :growlmad: so hope it's nice, can't wait to try it though now.


Hope everyone having a great day - Elli that meal plan sounds gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Pip, u can always have a cooked brekky for lunch ;-) lol

I usually have shredded wheat or turkey on toast but as dh is home intill tomorrow i thought id give us a treat 

hope this rain goes off soon. Wanna go for my 15 min walk as i started my body magic yesterday and im working towards my bronze medal  anyone else doing it?

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Well done MrsQ :)


----------



## 4magpies

I just had beans and cottage cheese for lunch! Yum.

Lol.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Have i missed something?? ^^ :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

I wrote on wrong bloody thread like a mong! Haha. Sorry.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Well done MrsQ! Thats a good way to look at it, thinking what you could have lost!!

Well i didn't have any breakfast. Bad i know but my anxiety got the better of me as it was this morning that DH went of for his friends stag do!

Lunch i had a chicken breast sandwich. (HEXb) Was really yummy actually, mixed it up with some quark and had cucumber in it! 

Dinner i'm either gonna have some sort of stir fry as i bought myself some egg noodles and soy sauce. Or if i'm too knackered it'll be a pasta n sauce

Snacks are lots and lots of fruit and muller light (love love love the vanilla and choc one!)

Last night we had homemade burgers and sw chips, was really yummy and very filling!


----------



## africaqueen

Il be having a open sandwich with pink salmon and cucumber for lunch and also a mullerlight vanilla an choc yogurt and some fruit  Will have a late lunch tho as im nipping to the shops to get some catfood. 4th time this wk! she is so fussy she keeps turning her nose up at every flavour so looks like its luxury food again for her (we are trying to cut food bills but not where this kitty is concerned! lol) i am confident this wk i can stick to this 100% again as me and my friend arent eating out i knw il be ok!
Next wk is a diff matter tho as its my bday on the wed 19th. DH takin me to a posh hotel and we will eat out that night and have a few drinks and then there's a full english brekky the next mornin... also im havin a night out with the girls on the sat nite as a belated bday drink... but if i get my bfp i wont be drinking obviously. So time will tell 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

When is AF due AQ?

xx


----------



## MrsQ

4magpies said:


> I just had beans and cottage cheese for lunch! Yum.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> xxx

My sister has this! Just seems an odd combination.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I love it. Haha. I put cottage cheese on loads of stuff. Pasta/soups/caseroles. I use it instead of topping things with cheese.

xx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> When is AF due AQ?
> 
> xx

Im due around the 23rd may but il poas on the 19th as thats my birthday and im hoping i can get a early bfp IF i am pregnant and thats a big if as i only have 1 tube and mild pcos :-(
Hoping and praying i am pg tho xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mine is due sunday and im feeling odd this month.

I have a few problems having a lap on thursday.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> When is AF due AQ?
> 
> xx
> 
> Im due around the 23rd may but il poas on the 19th as thats my birthday and im hoping i can get a early bfp IF i am pregnant and thats a big if as i only have 1 tube and mild pcos :-(
> Hoping and praying i am pg tho xxxClick to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck. 
had any signs? x


----------



## Elli21

whats quark?

and are pasta n sauces syns or free?

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Its like soft cheese/yoghurt. Its odd but handy.

I am making some scan bran cake this weekend with the stuff I won on tues. Need to buy some cake cases though!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> When is AF due AQ?
> 
> xx
> 
> Im due around the 23rd may but il poas on the 19th as thats my birthday and im hoping i can get a early bfp IF i am pregnant and thats a big if as i only have 1 tube and mild pcos :-(
> Hoping and praying i am pg tho xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck.
> had any signs? xClick to expand...

Thank u  I have no signs yet other than a little bit of cramp really low down. I am trying to not "symptom spot" this cycle if i can help it... probs will a bit further into dpo tho! lol.

Magpies- Good luck with the lap. Hope the results come back ok for u.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Its like soft cheese/yoghurt. Its odd but handy.
> 
> I am making some scan bran cake this weekend with the stuff I won on tues. Need to buy some cake cases though!
> 
> xxx

Whats the recipe for the bran cake again hun please? and that one is deffo syn free isnt it, if u include the scan bran as a HEB??
Where do u buy the scan bran?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

This scan bran one is a new one I got from group. It is 5syns for the whole recipe if you dont count it as your HEB. But thats because scan bran is 1syn a piece and you use 5.

I will post it when I get home.

I get it from group but holland and barret do it apparently!
xxx


----------



## pip holder

Back properly in a bit but Elli - yup pasta n sauce free - if made with water (or use the milk as HE a)

Quark is like a boring philadelphia - but quite useful for random things :thumbup:


----------



## Pink1981

Does quark curdle if you mix it with hot/warm veg?


----------



## MrsQ

Pink1981 said:


> Does quark curdle if you mix it with hot/warm veg?

funnily enough it doesnt. But add something to it as its nasty!
x


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> Does quark curdle if you mix it with hot/warm veg?
> 
> funnily enough it doesnt. But add something to it as its nasty!
> xClick to expand...

Well said!! its bloody shockin an i could imagine nothin worse than quark with veg... ah ok, maybe baked skunk on a bed of pond scum.... lmao.

I only use it if i sweeten it for desserts and now and again with fresh pineapple and a lil sweetner for my jacket potato ;-)

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I had it today with chicken in a sandwich and it was ok

Was thinking of having egg noodles with onions, mushrooms and ham and some quark to give a bit of a sauce. 

Dont know what to do really as i'm not that hungry but i should probs eat something :shrug:


----------



## pip holder

Hi girls - sorry was shattered and did my old trick off :sleep: :sleep: on the ccouch once littlelegs had gone to bed!

Hope everyone ok (although you're hopefully all asleep by now or doing something fun :winkwink:)

Mrs Q - woop woop my KFC chicken was a massive success :happydance::thumbup: it was gorgeous - bit messy to do if you use your hands like I did :blush: but yep will deffo be doing that again - had a jacket spud and corn on the cob with it mmmmm
Oh and was super filling too - couldn't eevn contemplate a muller light afterwards *gasp*

Night all - catch you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh il have to try that kfc chicken recipe then!
I had turkey rashers, syn free sausages and beans for brekky. Very tasty.
I am going to lay of the eggs for a while as it messed up my erm... toilet habits. lol.
Gonna have some shredded wheat with my mullerlight later to help matters 

Hope we all have a good day. I ended up having 1 large glass of wine and a flake last night but counted it in on my syns and i still have 40 syns for rest of the wk 

xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

I've just started slimming world, not joining a group because I know I'll never end up going. I'm trying to follow it online but I'm still getting my head round it at the moment! Sticking with the original and green days because I can't figure out how the extra easy works, but I'm starving all the time. Must be doing it wrong!

Start weight: 12st 3lb
Goal weight: 9st 6lb (and a size 12 hopefully).


----------



## MrsQ

krissie1234uk said:


> I've just started slimming world, not joining a group because I know I'll never end up going. I'm trying to follow it online but I'm still getting my head round it at the moment! Sticking with the original and green days because I can't figure out how the extra easy works, but I'm starving all the time. Must be doing it wrong!
> 
> Start weight: 12st 3lb
> Goal weight: 9st 6lb (and a size 12 hopefully).

Welcome to the madhouse! Good luck! 
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi and welcome krissie 
U are deffo doing it wrong if u are starving hun! I lost 5lb my first wk and ate like a horse! lol. Im doing the extra easy plan though and our leader said ppl have the best loss from that one. It is sooo easy!! basically on green days u get to eat UNLIMITED pastas, rice, potato, sweetcorn etc etc and on the red days u get to eat UNLIMITED meat, fish, etc etc, well on extra easy u combine the two. So ANYTHING u can eat on a red day and a green day, u have every day on extra easy  so u can have eggs, beans, bacon etc for brekky, Chicken with rice for lunch, steak and potatoes for tea etc. Thats just a sample menu. there is tons of stuff. No weighing or measuring. Just eat tons and plenty of mullerlight yoghurts and fruit and dnt forget your healthy extras. If u are doing the EE plan, u choose 1 HEA and 1 HEB ;-) any questions just ask and good luck xxx


----------



## MrsQ

wss.

I just had a nice long bath and I thought i could see a difference in my thighs so got the tape measure out and my sw book but it doesnt have thighs in there but measured the chest and have lost 2 and a half inches already, waist 1/2 and inch and hips a whopping 3 inches! So in roughly a stone i have lost 5 and a half inches and thats just hips chest and waist.
xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done MrsQ!! U will be entering for miss slinky in no time ;-)

I just had a lovely tea... syn free beefburger and kofta meatballs, mixed salad and new potatoes with a little extra light mayo and spring onions. Yummy!

xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I got a photo took yesterday and I dunno if I'm imagining it but I feel as if my face has gone slimmer, but I have only lost 2.5lbs. Hmm

Not stuck to the plan this week (as in HEs and syns etc) but I still haven't been that bad.

Until last night. Today though I went to Nandos and instead of my usual garlic bread and chips I got corn & rice. So least the litle thinsg are changing. However, I can predict a gain on Monday :( Going swimming in the morning so hopefully Darren will play with Hallie while I do a few lengths.


----------



## africaqueen

U are making changes hun and thats the main thing ;-)
I lost 5lb last wk and its clearly come off my... collar bones... of all bloody places! lol. My arse an hips need to lose it, nt my collar bones! haha. Ah well bit by bit eh.

xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

2.5lb's is good! I've noticed my face seems slimmer already but I think I was retaining water or something because I've been weeing loads :blush:. I.f you are eating less crap and doing more exercise you should be fine

Today was a green day and I ate soo much, but I'm still hungry. I find myself fuller for longer on red days but i eat less. :wacko:

So today I ate:

Two slices of wholemeal bread (HexB) with mashed banana instead of butter.
Some strawberries.

Noodles with carrots and brocolli with soy sauce and sweet chilli. (Probably some syns in the sauce, not looked how much).

Few bites of a gingerbread man, we went to an indoor play centre and it was looking at me! :dohh:

Pasta with mushrooms, garlic and onions with a quark sauce type thing and a bit of cheese (HexA)

A banana.

So not too bad really. I also had a few bites of my LO's tea (some chicken), but don't think I've done too badly.

Anyone got any recipe's for cakes/puddings? I'm struggling with this, I just keep eating yoghurts...


----------



## pip holder

Morning everyone - boy have I got a bad head :drunk:

Went for japanese food (fab) and hen night round town - have totally buggered up thoughas ended up drinking bloody magners and all kinds :growlmad: :cry: only good thing was that I stayed away from alcopops :shrug:

Had scallops with ginger and garlic for tea so that shouldn't be too bad eh?
Am in the doghouse today as said I wouldn't be back late and rolled in hiccuping at 4 :blush: with dirty toes as well???

Is it Krissie who wanted puds? - 

Sugarfree jelly with fruit in
Syn free rice pud
Chocolate orange cake (4syns for whole cake)
Muller with alpen light crumbled in it
Skinny cow mint choc ice cream (6 syns)
Syn free vanilla ice cream (made with muller AGAIN :haha:)
Strawberries with sweetened fromage frais over
Ferrero roche (scan bran rolled in nutella - 1 syn each)
Creme brulee (6 syns)

Can't think of any more yet but I tend to stick with muller with alpen crumbled into it.
Hope everyone has a lovely sunday - I'm off to forage for food as no one will make me any :nope:
:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry I havent posted my scan bran cake recipes girls been mad busy. Went to a wedding yesterday and I only had a sip of champers (not even a full glass). Lots of diet coke & we had a gorgeous hot buffet but I stuck to meat in tomatoy sauces and salad. Managed to avoid the pastry & the pizza.

Was a bit naughty by having chocolate cake for afters but thats my treat for the week as have hardly used any syns.

Will type up recipe later when I grab a moment. Sorry again.

xxxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Hey girls,

I joined this thread ages ago with a view to starting SW while I was pregnant so I didn't gain too much weight. Well needless to say- I never got round to starting, so here I am- at least a stone and a half heavier than before I got pregnant! I've lost quite a bit since the birth (about 28lbs I think), but I'm determined to lose more now BF and LO have settled in a bit. 

I can't really afford to go to class so I'm just going to weigh at home and try to figure out any syns I have! Am I right in thinking that I get an extra HEX a & b because I'm exclusively BFing? I did go to classes about 2 years ago, so I've still got the books and I know roughly what Extra Easy entails. Although I'm not a veggie, I'm not too keen on meat, so I tend to mostly do green days. 

I'm going to start on Tuesday so I can go shopping for provisions tomorrow. I'll update my starting weight on Tuesday too. I usually need a kick up the bum to keep on track and exercise etc, so hoping you'll all help!


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- sounds like my kinda nite ;-) hehe glad u had fun.
my dh would not speak to me for a wk if i got in at 4am but if its really great its worth it ;-) lmao.

Cocoa- welcome to our lil group again  congrats on ur baby and good luck with SW 

I have been good today. Friend cancelled coming down so i wont be having a drink later except maybe a glass of wine, and im having syn free burgers and boiled spuds and veg for tea so not too bad and i enjoyed a curly wurly before  Hope iv lost at least 2lb by wed as thats my first half stone. Do u get a lil award for that? haha. Its my bday wed so gonna go the mornin class to get weighed, then enjoy a relaxed syn day as il be eating out etc 

xxx


----------



## mumof42be

hey all.

how we all doing?

Congrats on baby coco i was to preg when started slim world ...my lil man is 5 weeks old now.welcome back :)

im doing fine ....due my next weigh in on thursday :)


----------



## Elli21

Shitty weekend :(

I feel crap.
Still no poo.
Still heavy period.
Grumpy!!! :(

Hope you girls have had a good weekend. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Morning girlies :flower:

Hope everyone had a great weekend :thumbup: I've got weigh in tonight and will be thrilled if I've survived the magners extravaganza :blush:

Elli - go and buy some senna from the chemist or tesco chick, really-you must be in agony by now, are you drinking enough? All the extra fibre sucks more water out your gut so you need to drink more to compensate for that.
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

AQ - ooh woo woo - what are you doing for your birthday? It's our first SW thread birthday on wed then - :cake:

Mrs Q - made (ok OH made it) the syn free rice pud - it was really really gorgeous :happydance:

Hope everybody else is good and all monday motivated :bodyb::bodyb:

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning Ladies 
Pip- good luck with your weigh in. U never knw. u might get a good loss, it happens weird like that sometimes ;-) and if u dont, at least u had a fab nite eh? 
Yay im the first SW thread birthday! lol. DH is taking me to a posh hotel in Liverpool for the night and we will be going to eat out(probs nando's as iv heard thats the best syn wise, lol) and for a few drinkies  My friend is taking me for a early bday lunch today as she is in the area on business so going to a nice country pub and il have either a steak or fish with potato/rice and 1 glass of wine... really fancy a dessert but gonna leave it as il be having birthday cake on wed  

Oooh where is the recipe for syn free rice pudding?? i LOVE rice pudding. mmmmm

Just had a alpen light and a banana for brekky cos will be having lunch soon.

btw ladies, tesco have the golden wonder spicy tomato pasta pots on offer for 50p each! i stocked up yesterday  They are really filling and the sauce is really thick and they are syn free of course 

xxx


----------



## pip holder

AQ - sure you'll have a lovely night whatever you do - Make sure you're out till at least 4 with muddy toes - remember :winkwink:

Here's the pud:
here you go
50g Pudding Rice
30g Sweetener
550 ml Skimmed Milk
*350ml is a HEa you could syn the remaining or add water to make up to 550ml if you dont want to use both your HEa
Good Pinch of Nutmeg (or to taste)

Method

In to a pan empty the rice, sweetener and milk and a good pinch of nutmeg
Bring to the boil, stirring all the time ( this is important or it will stick)
When boiling, reduce the heat to a gentle simmer until most of the liquid is absorbed ( keep stiring often)
When you reach your desired consistency usually about 20 mins + serve and enjoy your rice pud

Another Mrs Q find - she's my recipe detective :smug:
Oh and I had MURDER finding pudding rice :dohh: everywhere I went - the assistants were looking at me like I was simple and saying 'arr you mean rice pudding don't you' Erm NO... I mean bloody pudding bloody rice :growlmad:
Got some in the big tesco it's by the jelly and custard rather than in baking or rices.
:hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

Hi girlies good luck pip and happy birthday africaqueen. Well i am on my husbands phone as he has broken our computer. Basically trying to save money and turning things off at the wall which is fair enough but in doing so didnt wait for the computer to shut down and now we have to do a system recovery. Grrrr. Anyway stuck to diet. Dying for chocolate but i wont have any. X


----------



## krissie1234uk

Ohhh syn free rice pudding, that sounds well good! Definately going to try that one. Muller with alpen sounds good too. So glad muller lights are on BOGOF at Tesco's - I've been going through loads of them. 
How much is a reasonable amount to lose in your first week? I've weighed myself on the wii fit (scales are broken) and I've lost 2lb. That doesn't sound too brilliant to me, I've hardly had any syns at all!
Hope your weigh in goes well Pip and have a fab birthday on Wednesday AQ - enjoy your birthday cake!


----------



## MrsQ

krissie1234uk said:


> Ohhh syn free rice pudding, that sounds well good! Definately going to try that one. Muller with alpen sounds good too. So glad muller lights are on BOGOF at Tesco's - I've been going through loads of them.
> How much is a reasonable amount to lose in your first week? I've weighed myself on the wii fit (scales are broken) and I've lost 2lb. That doesn't sound too brilliant to me, I've hardly had any syns at all!
> Hope your weigh in goes well Pip and have a fab birthday on Wednesday AQ - enjoy your birthday cake!

hey hun. I lost 5 and a half my first week but you need to use your syns! Most people find their best weeks are when they use all their syns every day. X


----------



## 4magpies

I hardly ever use my syns. My 1st week I lost 7lbs!!

Then I lost 1lb then 2lbs.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Chocolate cravings = options hot chocolate drink = 2.5 syns.
Really works to put them at bay!!

Bought senna, took some last night, no joy...:rofl: @ my poo update. Sorry :blush:

Good luck on weigh in pip!!

Happy birthday AQ :) xx


----------



## Jem88

Hey :) i'm thinkin of startin slimming world and i've had a look online at the website an at the free 7 day menu, you've all proberly seen it..

https://www.slimmingworld.com/healthy_eating/free_trial_menu.aspx

it say's all the food in bold is free and you don't count, weigh, measure etc. But looking at the menu some of the food in bold like the spagetti, beans, bacon etc, if you were to have a diet where you just count cals then obv you can't have alot of them? 
i'm abit confused as to how you loose weight if things like bacon, beans an spagetti are free foods :S 

How does it actually work?


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno it just does. It works so I am gonna stick at it.

You have to cut the fat off the bacon though!

xxx


----------



## Jem88

I've looked thu this thread and even tho it looks abit too good to be true lol, it obv works coz there's loads that are loosing weight so i think i'm gonna try it :D


----------



## MrsQ

Jem honestly it works go for it. X


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm not going to class tonight I feel like crap!

Need to stick to it and have at least 3 off next week or I will be disapointed. I haven't even been that bad, I just feel shitty.

Today I have only had a mugshot, I am starving, might go and have some porridge as I'll be having a late tea!


----------



## Jem88

What's the diff between the extra easy and the red/green days?


----------



## mumof42be

heres 2 more pics before i started 
https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/022.jpg
https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/092.jpg

These are what i took today so far ive lost 15lb till i see what ive lost this week.
https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/001.jpg
https://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae268/sue25uk/004-1.jpg

slimming world does work for those new ones just arriving..ive lost the 15lb in 4 week!


----------



## 4magpies

If my home scales are right I will have lost 14lbs in 4 weeks! Woop.

Its fab and I am never hungry. There is always something you can eat!

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Same its amazing. I have lost 13lb in 4 weeks and the last week i didnt stick to it for 3 days and lost 1 lb so prob would have lost more. X


----------



## pip holder

Hiya - am back and...*1.5lbs off* :happydance: :happydance:
God Magners must be a speed food :rofl::rofl::rofl::drunk:

Password is *TENNIS*

Am so pleased - gonna be super good to make up for it - (except for the cake am going to have in honour of AQ on wednesday :haha:)

Elli - love the way we're all getting genuinely obsessed with your bowels :haha:

Amy Lea - :hugs:

Jem - hi and welcome, we aren't sure how EE works but it soooo does :cloud9:

Hope everyone else ok - Mrs Q please tell me your PC is fixed? What am I going to do without the recipe detective!

:hugs:


----------



## Elli21

:rofl: pip!! ur a nut!! and way to go on your loss...i know what ill be drinking on my night out in 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Jem88

I think i'm just gonna stick to the red & green days as the extra easy is confusin me lol. i'm gonna start rough tomorrow but we haven't alot in until we go shoppin on thurs so next week i'll start properly :D


----------



## Elli21

:rofl: i just wrote down what i ate today to see if i could eat anything else.

Ready? :lol:

Quarter of a melon.
Apple.
Small orange.
Brown roll.
2 pieces of ham.
5 Strawberries.
1 pack cous cous
1 whole pepper
Half tin sweetcorn.
Half a packet prawns.
Muller light yoghurt.
Oh and a slice of sour fresh pineapple :sick: 
A babybel.
1/6 cucumber
A beetroot


:shock: :rofl:
What has everyone eaten today??


----------



## MrsQ

Well done pip. Thats how i was like last week. Even though hadnt stuck to it it spurred me on. 
No computer still. But husband hasnt asked for his mobile back lol so i aint offering. Hoping to get it fixed this week as we are doing some market research tomorrow for 80 squid. X


----------



## Jem88

so after looking at recipes an reading loads of things about SW, i'm gonna try it today, this is my days plan, does it sound right?

Green day

2 weetabix - HE

250ml semi skimmed milk - HE

Fruit

chips.egg & beans - free
1 slice of soft grained bread - 5.5 syns

chicken curry - free

free syn rice pudding = 350ml milk HE

5.5 syns used.


----------



## Jem88

I've been looking at peoples eating diarys online and they have red/green days and they have mullerlight yogs at 1 syn, but i've used the syn calculator on the sw website and that says a yogurts 5 syn. 

argh, i'm confused lol.


----------



## CocoaOne

Hey,

Well today is my starting day. Didn't manage to go shopping yesterday, but I've got enough SW friendly food to keep me ticking over until I go to Tesco. 

Starting weight: 172
Lost this week: -
Total lost: -

Jem - you should really only use the calculator for foods which aren't on the website because quite often it'll give a different result from the 'official' SW one. It's best to use the search function, so you search for 'Muller' and then search 'yogurt' for example. It takes a bit longer but gives you a clearer syn value. HTH x

For example:

Muller**Mullerlight Smooth Yogurt, Toffee**100g
*
0 Syn on Extra Easy** Original Free** Green Free


----------



## Laura2919

Hey girls. Had a really bad week. I get weighed tonight and Im so dreading it cos my scales say I have put on 5lb haha! I dont think its 5lb but its gotta be 2lb or so! I have been bad every day!! I am getting back on it tomorrow and I am going back to basics. Fruit fruit fruit.. 

How are we all!


----------



## pip holder

Hiya,

Laura - just get it out the way and we'll only eat fruit and lettuce all week :haha: bet it won't be as bad as you think chick :hugs:

Mrs Q - I want to do market research for pennies too - help?

Cocoa - woop woop :bodyb::bodyb: go you! Have a GREAT first day and stay motivated :happydance: :happydance:

Jem, I would personally start with Extra Easy y'know - we're all on it and I for one couldn't really advise on a green day without checking myself -

I _would_ suggest that you try without that 5 syns of bread. I've tried to cut right down on bread as it's the work of the devil - if you must have any - stick to the mingy little weightwatcher loaves that won't leave you eyeing the cupboard up for more :blush: Just the way yours was written made me want 4 slices of toast :rofl: :rofl:
Good luck with it either way though :hugs:

Magpies will you do your recipes later pretty please? :flower:

Elli - any erm....'news'? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls had a busy weekend but I weighed in on Saturday and I lost 2lbs! Drank my syns in vodka on Friday and a few on Saturday too, but hopefully I believe I have balanced this on Sunday.

Made SW Roast Chicken Dinner with their syn free roasties- absolutely lush they were!! 

Monday I have gone over a lil on syns but had 19 but been a good balance today. I have printed off my weekly meal plan and determined will be another good week, although its my week before my period and I do bloat up a bit and can be awful for snacking. So fingers crossed. I have lost 4lb in 2 week. I have also got the weighing in under control, I am not doing this until Saturday from now on.

Today's menu
B/f
2 boiled eggs
2 slices Wholemeal Toast (HE) Utterly Butterly (5 syns)

Lunch
Noodles boiled in stock cube and soy sauce, Small Chicken Breast, Mushroom and Sweetcorn (syn free)

Dinner
Potato, Chicken and Spinach Curry (Extra Easy Recipe book - syn free)

1 onion, Bite sized chunks Potato, Chicken, Spinach, Tin Tomatos, Curry Powder (using Madras as i like this), my curries have been made like this for a couple of weeks and I love them.

Snacks
Satsuma, Ham Slices, Apple

Lets keep it up this week too girls, can any of you say if you gain when you AF is due or do you stay same???


----------



## Elli21

Pip - i went a little last night :yipee: :rofl:

So i took another before bed hoping to have more "action" and no...not yet...:growlmad:

It will happen!!! :lol: its GOT to happen!!! i get weighed tomorrow night!! :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Girls, sounds like u are all doing well 
Pip- well done on the loss!! magners is goooood stuff ;-)

Well i have completely buggered up my syns yesterday... went to a lovely lil country pub with my friend and ordered a mixed grill with jacket potato and i even left the sausage and onion rings...very virtuous, intill... i had a nice large glass of rose and it was one of the nicest wines i have ever tasted so... we ended up going through a couple of btls whilst sat in the sunshine and then i had a HUGE slice of cheesecake with CLOTTED CREAM.... For tea i had half a plate of chips in wetherspoons.... aaaaaah.
Where did my bloody wilpower go?! I am dreading getting weighed 2moz :-( I am going to just bite the bullet and whatever i have gained think thatat least i had a lovely afternoon and that cheesecake was better than sex... haha.

Going to take a holiday next wed i think cos me and dh off to london for his 30th for a few days and we will be rushin round in the morning so wont have time for class. I can make myself get back on track by walking loads in london and im going to make food for the train journey so i knw its SW friendly  although we will probs indulge in a meal and some drinks whilst we are there... il try keep away from cake tho as il be having Birthday cake 2moz too... i think il be better when all these birthdays are out the way! lol. 

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

There's always a social situation to throw you totally off track! Especially as it's coming up to wedding season *sigh*

Well today has been good on the food front, not so much on the fussy baby front! Lol

B - weetabix (b) & milk (a)
L - Batchelors rice & quorn chicken pieces
D - Pasta, 30g Pesto (6), 28g Cheddar (a)
S - Cucumber batons, 4 Rich Tea biscuits (8), 

Haven't fitted in all my a's and b's, and still haven't been shopping so there's a serious lack of fruit and veg, but not too bad so far. Glad I've got no chocolate in the house - had a tough day with LO so I would have scoffed it!


----------



## 4magpies

Lost 1.5lbs not bad considering the wedding/choc cake/champers! Lol.

Will type up recipe now!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Lost 1.5lbs not bad considering the wedding/choc cake/champers! Lol.
> 
> Will type up recipe now!
> 
> xxx

Well done! I would be quite happy with a 1lb loss after yesterday's greed:blush:
Ah well, what is done is done now. Il be back on it properly from thursday and i have enjoyed the bday blow out:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Scan Bran Cake

Ing:
5 scan bran slices
1 muller yog (vanilla)
2 eggs
1/4 tsp baking powder
5 tbsp sweetner
1 tsp cinnamon

Soak scan bran to soften. Mash up.
Mix all together...
Put into baking tin/cake cases in bun tin.
Bake till golden brown and firm to touch (i do them at 200 deg).

Lemon Topping

Ing:
2 lemons (or lemon juice out of a bottle 2.5 tbsp)
6 tbsp sweetner
2 eggs
tub of quark

Place the zest of 2 lemons in a bowl with 6 tbsp of sweetner.
Whisk in 2 eggs.
Place bowl over pan of simmering water (bain marie).
Continue to whisk until mixture thickens (this can take a while!!).
Once thickened whisk in 1/2 a tub of quark I use a full one cause i like it like that.
Put in fridge to cool.
Spread ontop of cakes.

I also top with with halfed stawberrys but you can do what ever fruit you fancy.

I also like eating the lemon topping on its own.

5 syns if you dont use the scan bran as your healthy extra!

xxx

:kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Lost 1.5lbs not bad considering the wedding/choc cake/champers! Lol.
> 
> Will type up recipe now!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well done! I would be quite happy with a 1lb loss after yesterday's greed:blush:
> Ah well, what is done is done now. Il be back on it properly from thursday and i have enjoyed the bday blow out:winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks honey. I will just be happy to lose a lb a week for a year then i would be my ideal weight!!

Nice to see I have already dropped 2 bmi points aswell!

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I am going to have to start making syn free 'sweet' things for period period, as I am snaffling roses choccies at the min.....damn you father for giving me the tin on Sunday!!!

I am just craving sweetness of choccy!


----------



## pip holder

Hiya,

Elli - :happydance: :happydance: hooray for senna :wacko::rofl: keep drinking the water with it though or it won't work!

Magpies - yaaaaaaay :cloud9::happydance::thumbup: well done you!!
Welcome to Team Skinoftheteeth :haha: We'll have to be super good this week eh

AQ - It's your BIRFDAY week so don't worry too much chick - you can get back on track after London - we'll be here waiting with a big stick....:trouble:

Kittykat - options are super chocolatey to get rid of the craving - step away from the roses immediately :nope: as thery're just too gorgeous and you can't possibly stop at 1 or 2, no mere mortal could :hugs:

Cocoa - menu looks fab :thumbup: go you! Great 1st day - esp with a fusspot baba x

Just been to aqua running (make up for the sly bag of skips I snaffled earlier) and having pork chops and corn on cob for tea.
Anyone else been weighed .....Lauraaaaaaaaa? Did you get there petal?
Hope you're all ok - ooh AQ it's nearly your birthday in a minute :happydance:


:hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Pip - You were right I had 5!!!! But I loved them........so I am dusting myself off and today is a new day.

B/f

Beans on Toast

Lunch

Cod Loin & mushy peas

Dinner

Chicken Breast with Veg

Snacks - want to keep to the minimum, maybe a corn on cob or left over mushy peas!

Keep it up girls - we can do this x


----------



## 4magpies

Today I am not allowed to eat after 3pm because I am on fast before my op tomorrow. Not happy. So had my breakfast early porridge made with water and cinnamon. Just munched on some beef and a babybel. Had a mullerlight yoghurt and an alpen light. Got pasta and tuna for lunch which I am gonna have at about 2pm!

Hopefully I will have lost alot by next week!! From being ill! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I put on 1.5lbs lol! 

I am back on it today!! I cant wait actually to start eating properly again!!


----------



## africaqueen

OMG can't believe it! I got weighed this mornin after my greedy day on mon an going off the plan yesterday too and i lost............2.5lb!!! :-O i am so shocked! lol. Got my half stone award too  well its my bday 2day so im off for a bbq at my parents with dh and then we are going to a hotel later so catch up tomorrow ladies ;-)

xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - well done!! Thats great!!

Magpies...Way to go!!! Thanks for the recipe, going to buy some scan breads tonight :)

Pip - YEAHHHHH :thumbup: i feel so much better!! :)

Today ive done an hour of spinning, 15 minutes of ab work and im now off to walk up town and back.
Weigh in tonight for me!! Eeeekkk!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Its good. Well I like it.

There is also a chocolate one 2 which is 11 syns for the whole batch. (6syns if you use your healthy extras).

I will post that on friday if I am feeling upto it.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Good luck for tonight ellie21. Well done on the workouts. Still without computer grrr. Having an odd lunch today as am old mother hubbard but its quorn steak batchelors spicy rice and corn on cob. Dinner is at my mates but she knows i am doing sw so hopefully its nearly syn free. My weigh in tomorrow and stuck to it majorly so hoping for a good loss. X


----------



## Elli21

ok, 3 hours walking and playing in the park....im knackered but feeling good :)

That spicy rice sounds good!!


----------



## Naya69

how many syns are in soft cheese iam getting the food dictionary on monday but till that iam stuck ekk x :)


----------



## Pink1981

Hiya everyone, hope you're all okies!

Happy birthday AQ!! (It is today isn't it?)

I had my weigh in today... Lost 2.5lbs am extremely happy as its my totm So thats 5 n a half lbs in 2 weeks!! Chuffed!

Elli - I found eating a couple of satsumas a day has helped my 'movements' Hope you are feeling a bit better!

I'm off on hoilday friday so wont be on for a while, hope you all have a good week!!! I really hope i can stick to the plan while i'm away!!


----------



## pip holder

Hiya all,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AQ :cake: :cake: hope you've had a fantastic day and got spoilt rotten, enjoy the hotel :winkwink: and well done too :happydance:

Elli - :loo: :haha: let us know how you get on chick - fingers crossed after that marathon exercise hey :thumbup:

Pink - woop woop well done too :happydance: where you off to on your hols?

Mrs Q - enjoy your evening with your friend, you deserve a night off :hugs:

Laura - that wasn't too bad then :shrug: sure you'll shift it this week

Kittykat - sounds like a fab menu today :thumbup:

Naya - check on the website chick as I'm not sure but think high syns.

Back later dudes :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

:happydance: i lost 3.5lbs this week and got slimmer of the week :thumbup:

Im chuffed!!! 

Pink - i had a glass of orange juice this morning and it helped, but thats syns, so ill buy some oranges on my next week shop!! Thanks. Hope u have a FAB holiday xx

AQ - HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: xx

Pip - LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEE the :loo: blinky :lol:


----------



## amazed

Hey girls i started SW today...I dont really understand it though.... can someone explain it to me....
This is what i ate today... I have no clue if its good or bad would someone mind telling me please... i really need help lol xx

My food diary for today
Breakfast
Apple

Dinner
WW lasagne
WW youghurt
Feast Icecream

Tea
Sausage cassarole
Mash
WW youghurt with chopped strawberries


----------



## Elli21

Amazed.
The apple for breakfast is good ..maybe add some bananas or oranges, make it into a fruit bowl so it lasts longer :)

Im sure WW things will have syns in them, especially the lasagne.
The feast icecream will be syns also.
Fat free yoghurts are syn free, well most of them...muller lights are free foods. :thumbup:

Depending on the sausages they will have syns in too. Quorn sausages are free!

Try going on slimmingworld.com
Explore on there and read your books!! 

What plan are u on?
xx


----------



## amazed

Elli21 said:


> Amazed.
> The apple for breakfast is good ..maybe add some bananas or oranges, make it into a fruit bowl so it lasts longer :)
> 
> Im sure WW things will have syns in them, especially the lasagne.
> The feast icecream will be syns also.
> Fat free yoghurts are syn free, well most of them...muller lights are free foods. :thumbup:
> 
> Depending on the sausages they will have syns in too. Quorn sausages are free!
> 
> Try going on slimmingworld.com
> Explore on there and read your books!!
> 
> What plan are u on?
> xx

Extra easy i think... im not sure which one to do... im still kinda confuzzled with it all lol :wacko:


----------



## Elli21

Your consultant should have sat down with you and explained it all to you fully!
If they havent then im sure us girls on here can help with any questions. :)


----------



## Naya69

it is all very confusing at first i started on monday and walked out of the place so confused so i sat down and read the books and i got it altho i think its best to invest in the food directories they have all your syns in for everything.

you have 3 ways of doing the diet the one you picked is more tasty and more varity this is the one iam on :thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

Another ok-ish day for me:

B - weetabix (b) and milk (a)
L - pasta, pesto (6), 28g cheese (a)
D - fibre plus bar (b), mullerlight
S - 4 Rich teas (8), 3 cups tea (a from milk)

Shopping has just been delivered, so I promise it'll be more varied tomorrow! Didn't have time for a proper dinner so just grabbed some things to snack on.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I am craving chocolate again!!! its defo my run up to AF this week it always gets me, but I have stuck to the menu and I have also had a nice workout. Hoping to have balanced it all but who knows, also struggling with the loo and have no oranges to help until Friday!!!..... Crappy doo....if only...aaarrrggghhh

Well done to everyone on their weigh in's who lost and I hope the one's who didn't get the result they wanted don't lose heart and it gives them more motivation to do better this week, I just try and keep an open mind when I have my weigh in's I know it can be disheartening but I try an use it to my advantage the following week ....PMA and all that x

Also for amazed, basically with SW they encourage you to stay away from any kind of ready meals or processed food (even if healthy option/ww ones), the recipes are usually a healthier way of making these things with low fat options. So the ready stuff nearly always has syns against it. Today will probably equate to a couple of syns more than you would want but you can have days like that. Are you going a class or doing this online???


----------



## amazed

KittyKatBabe said:


> Also for amazed, basically with SW they encourage you to stay away from any kind of ready meals or processed food (even if healthy option/ww ones), the recipes are usually a healthier way of making these things with low fat options. So the ready stuff nearly always has syns against it. Today will probably equate to a couple of syns more than you would want but you can have days like that. Are you going a class or doing this online???

I'm going to classes each week.... i just dont get the whole thing lol... im reading the books now... im soooo confused im sure in reality its dead easy lmao
:haha:


----------



## Squidge

I don't do slimming world but can i ask a quick question? 

Is Turkey mince, extra lean mince and all meat (ie, chicken, lamb, pork etc) free from syns or not? 

I've asked about stuff before but i still don't get it, sorry! :blush:


----------



## pip holder

Elli :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::thumbup: yaaaaaayyyyyy
Bit better than last week hey - massive well done :hugs:

Squidge - yep it's all free as long as it's lean:thumbup:


----------



## MrsQ

Hey guys well had girls night all was fine but she served up apple pie and curtard. Hey ho. Star week this week. So annoyed as thought you didnt get one when breastfeeding. Laura5919 i think the numbers were lol. I used to live in mitcham well colliers wood on the phipps bridge estate. X


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Not having a good day at the min - feel like I am coming down with a rotten cold which my OH has had this week, I can feel my face aching already, loading up on cold relief tablets as I type. 

Meals for today

b/f - 2 slices of Wholemeal toast (with clover - 5 syns)
Lunch - Noodles - not sure with what yet (craving something spicy and naughty but will refrain)
DInner - Homemade burger, SW Wedges, Corn on Cob
Snacks - nothing in - may have to do more noodles if I get desperate. 

Scared of eating too much, I know it encourages it, but cos I am due on next week I know my body is bloating and I am hoping I am just retaining water, must stay focused and do my exercise later............oooohhh its getting harder now!!! Well just today - probably cos I am ill. Sorry for the ramblings, its just difficult cos we don't have much in til my store delivery tomoz!


----------



## MrsQ

Hey hun. Just make sure all your food is free and you snack on superfree food and you cant go wrong. 
I have real bad period pains today. But sticking to it. 

Breakfast. 2 weetabix and milk. Ab 
lunch. Chips fish cakes x2 (5 syns) beans. 
Dinner. Pasta and sauce with cheese. Going to have to be after weigh in and quick as get home at 8.30 then off out shopping as husband gets paid. Will take 2 alpen light with me to meeting or i will die of starvation! X


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Thanks for bday wishes  had a fab day and indulged in my fave Italian place with my dh and had some bday cake and a few drinks... so im back on plan today. Had cooked brekky in hotel and counted toast as HEB and syned my small glass fresh orange and my hash brown, but other than that i was good. Bout time! haha. Hope to have lost another 2.5lb when i next get weighed so it will be 10lb then if i do  Maybe i will have a delayed weight gain tho as af due soon too... ah well. Im back on track now.

Well done on the losses and welcome amazing 

Good luck to anyone getting weighed today! i am going back to bed. Me and dh went clubbing last night and its killed us... we are not so young anymore... haha xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey AQ - Sounds like you had a lovely day, we are off to Manchester on Sunday for OH birthday, so I think I will be indulging a little but plan is to dance it off in the club later on lol. 

I have been naughty and had a cornetto, strawberry - 9.5 syns!! But it was worth it and its satisfied my craving, so I shall be good the rest of the day now (she says with a gleam in her eye). I couldn't resist in the sunshine!


----------



## pip holder

:flower:

Hi all,
glad you had a lovely day AQ :hugs:

Kittykat - it's rude to not eat ice cream in sunny weather anyway so you were just being polite!

Mrs Q - wtf!! Am gutted for you - I thought we were going to get away with no AF too, although sometimes I think I would be better having one to get rid of these hormones :growlmad:. OH accidentally brushed past me with a hot frying pan last night and I flipped and launched it across the kitchen :blush: Dramatic? Moi? :haha:

Had lovely tea - seabass on red onion and courgette olive oil fry lighted in balsamic vinegar with asparagus and little herby roast spuds mmmmm
Oh Magpie - I was about to make the new scan bran cake and only had 1 egg and no cinnamon :cry: for the first time in my life I can see why people need spice racks with all the stuff I'm using.

Big news of the day is that I'm on crutches :dohh: :dohh: woke up in the night with excruciating pains in my knee and couldn't weight bear and got progressively worse - OH has had to take the day off work to mind LO (unheard of on so many levels!) They aren't quite sure what it is yet :dohh::shrug: - feels loads better already - ish...

Going to make one legged lasagne for tea if I find something to lean against :haha:


:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- OMG! I had virtually the exact same meal as u last nite when dh took me for dinner! i had seabass on a bed of tomatoes and garlic and herby potatoes! two great minds think alike eh? ;-) haha.

Hope u r ok! i had similar to what u have described and it ended up being sciatica, but i truly hope its not that for u as it was terrible for around 8mths :-( hopefully a trapped nerve and it will snap back ;-) get well soon.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls had my op today so having a day off the diet as I can even cook...

OH is ordering chinese so I am having a chow mein just plain. Is that not too bad?

AQ I dunno if I count as a one tuber as I have one tube totally blocked and a crappy ovary.

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I am leaving this thread. I think there is only one person who HASNT ignored my posts and thats pip! 

Bye


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Hey girls had my op today so having a day off the diet as I can even cook...
> 
> OH is ordering chinese so I am having a chow mein just plain. Is that not too bad?
> 
> AQ I dunno if I count as a one tuber as I have one tube totally blocked and a crappy ovary.
> 
> xxx

Aww hun, i hope u have a speedy recovery. Enjoy ur chinese, u deserve a lil comfort food after a op ;-) it looks like il be having a op in a few wks time as the cyst under my eye is still the same, the cream never worked :-(

Yes u would deffo count as a one tuber. Its for ladies like myself with 1 tube and also ladies like u who only have 1 working tube. Please come and join our thread. Its under ttc groups in the ttc section and u would be most welcome there :winkwink:

Well i just had a lil peice of choc bday cake but i syned it and still have enough left for a few drinks on sat night when i go out with the girls and to be able to add the odd treat in to see me through till wed  

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Laura2919 said:
 

> I am leaving this thread. I think there is only one person who HASNT ignored my posts and thats pip!
> 
> Bye

Laura, I responded to one of your posts when u asked did anyone read the magazine, so its not only pip that responds... To be fair hun, u have only posted about 4 times recently and not asked a question as such other than about the mag... nobody ignores anybody. If a specific question is asked i will always respond, if its a slow day on here i will just do a general reply wishing everyone well with their losses. I rem reading u are a recent single mummy and u had moved when u came back to this thread, so i am assuming u are feeling a bit down today ((hugs)) we have all been there:winkwink:
Dont leave the thread luv, try and post more often to get the support u want. If u wanna chat just PM me anytime but dont take offence cos nobody ignoring anyone on purpose, life just tends to overtake us all xxx


----------



## 4magpies

No and I am sorry if I havent replied I havent really replied to anyone. How long did it take me to post that recipe? I have had alot of things on my plate recently and they dont seem to be getting better.

Sorry you seem to be feeling left out.

I will go have look now even though I am not TTC yet. Thanks AQ. 

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Laura i specifically acknowledged u saying about living in mitcham. So dont feel left out come back and join! 

I lost 3lb!!! 16lb in 5 weeks! And slimmer of the week. 

Pip hope u feel better soon. I am off out shopping. X


----------



## 4magpies

Well done mrs Q that is fab. I will be happy this week aslong as I just dont gain!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ, WELL DONE!!! That is excellent! woohooo u will soon be at target ;-)

Im like u magpies, i wont mind so much if i stay the same when i next get weighed as af is due (hope she does one for 9mths, lol) and i cnt exercise too much as cut my foot a bit last nite when dancing... lol. But in a ideal world il like 2.5lb off so iv lost 10lb 

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

MrsQ said:


> Laura i specifically acknowledged u saying about living in mitcham. So dont feel left out come back and join!
> 
> I lost 3lb!!! 16lb in 5 weeks! And slimmer of the week.
> 
> Pip hope u feel better soon. I am off out shopping. X

Sorry I did see your post thanks but when i post about SW no one listens or comments!. Pip personally messaged me but I dont feel welcome. I was one of the original posters here but it seems its gone up to a level where you just get ignored! 
I have posted a few times and each time I have been ignored...


----------



## 4magpies

Im not being funny but people dont reply to every post I put so I just babble more crap till they do reply. They have no choice then! Lol.
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well Laura,
Now i am feeling ignored by u, as i posted a reply to your post about being ignored and tried to be supportive , despite the fact i too have a lot going on.


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys wondering if you can help. I cant get on lifelineonline on my phone and need syn values? 

Iceland Sweet chilli prawn kebab. 6. Box says 192g with out skewers? 
Nutritional value for 100g. 
Cal. 122. Fat 1.1. Protein. 21.9. Carb. 6.1 

hope u can help. X


----------



## pip holder

Oh Laura:cry: :cry: please don't go mate - I am sorry if I've missed any of your posts, that happened to me in my pregnancy thread and I just pissed off out of there in the end and don't go on the parenting version of it so I would never knowingly do it to anyone-hate hate HATE cliqueyness.
I really believe that no one here would genuinely ignore posts - even one time posters get a chat if their post is spotted.
I think there is a function *somewhere* where you can automatically go to the unread posts in a thread but I don't know how or where this is. Anyone? 

Am truly sure that no one else on here would either as they all seem to care that you're feeling upset about this.
Now group hug and onwards --we've got lard to lose :hugs::happydance:

Mrs Q......MOVE AWAY FROM THAT READY MEAL IMMEDIATELY - it's 18.5 syns on all plans :nope: don't do it!
Oh and yyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy :cloud9::thumbup::happydance:
Crazy knee is better today thank God - thanks for wishes :hugs: AQ I had sciatica amongst a million other things during my pregnancy and the only thing that worked was an osteopath - super expensive but I wanted to marry her she was that good :haha::thumbup:

Made lasagne for tea with a morrisons cheese sauce (4syns for whole packet) and some fat free fromage frais and used my healthy extras to grate some lowlow cheese on top and mmmmm :munch: fabberless 

Hope everyone ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

africaqueen said:


> Well Laura,
> Now i am feeling ignored by u, as i posted a reply to your post about being ignored and tried to be supportive , despite the fact i too have a lot going on.

I apologise I didnt see your post! 

I am not great at the moment with all this going on in my life! I just feel like I was being left out :cry:

I posted a few times about losing weight and then this week gaining and nobody said anything.. 

Sorry girls! I am such an emotional wreck! I think its all got to me :cry: Still on the diet so thats good tho :shrug:


----------



## pip holder

Laura2919 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Well Laura,
> Now i am feeling ignored by u, as i posted a reply to your post about being ignored and tried to be supportive , despite the fact i too have a lot going on.
> 
> I apologise I didnt see your post!
> 
> I am not great at the moment with all this going on in my life! I just feel like I was being left out :cry:
> 
> I posted a few times about losing weight and then this week gaining and nobody said anything..
> 
> Sorry girls! I am such an emotional wreck! I think its all got to me :cry: Still on the diet so thats good tho :shrug:Click to expand...

You big narna :hugs: don't be so hard on yourself - you've had SO much going on lately.
Anyway, like I said - onwards and fatless :hugs::kiss:


----------



## CocoaOne

Laura- Damn hormones! You've got a right to be all over the place with everything you've had going on :hugs:

Pip- I'm terrible at using fromage frais in cooking! I made garlic & chilli Mushroom pasta last night with FF, and even though I let the mushrooms cool down before adding it- I still ended up with a curdled mess on my plate. I think the pasta was too hot when I added it.


----------



## MrsQ

Laura dont worry we are here for u. I didnt see u had put on sorry. I am on my husbands phone at moment so skim through the threads. What a lovely day? If i had more than 2 hours sleep i may have gone outside but i cant be bothered. X


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

Hope you all are lucky enough to be enjoying the sunshine, I am at home today with work but still can't go outside....:cry:

Laura - I am glad you are back, sorry that you felt isolated - must say when I first read this I got a bit upset, as its never intentional to make anyone feel that way, had a very busy couple of weeks and started coming into this thread daily, but still not getting chance to pick up everyone's questions and reply to them, not meaning to be ignorant, more that I just do a quickie response as opposed to none, plus still a newbie myself.

Also don't lose heart about the first week I had some really frustrating weeks at first when I joined as I couldn't get my head into gear and it took me 12 weeks to shift 5lb, but after a rethink I have lost 5lb in the last 2 weeks, I am a bit sceptical myself about this week as I had a sneaky peek on the scales last night and lets just say the 5lb had come back........ hoping its just the time of day, water retention and nothing more sinister, been quite good this week, not had over my syns and I have balanced meals where appropriate although I am in my 7day run up to my period which is never the best weigh in for me. So I have done my best by working out, done at least 30 mins per day from Tues to Today (with a few more extras today), plan on exercise tomoz and sunday, and to top it off spent 2 hours gardening yesterday. So I am going to be miffed if I don't see a good result in the morning which is when I weigh in.

Anyway its friday and I can't moan too much as the weekend is just on the cusp of starting and I have Monday off, watching the Black Eyed Peas on Sunday night :happydance::happydance:.

Got my new SW mag in the post, I got 6 issues for £5 when I joined online, I love the inspirational stories - always seems that everyones average time of getting to target is 5 months, so here is hoping I will be at mine in another 3 months (my overall target that is - have an interim one at 11st).

Anyhoo, menu is going well today - all in all I have planned for 12 syns and that includes my vodka tonics at my mums later tonight.

If I am not at weekend, hope we can all plan nice SW bbq's with the sunshine, stock up on free food girls x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- Its ok hun. We all have off days. I am feeling quite crappy myself seeing as i got a BFN this morning, yet again :-( felt like reaching for the chocs but didnt so thats a bonus for me! Just went to my parents and spent the afternoon in the sun having a bbq an ate chicken, syn free chorizo sausages and pork kebabs with peppers  was lovely and i never even had any wine! lol. Just stuck to diet lemo. I am feeling pleased with myself cos usually when i get a bfn or af, i always get sad and eat crap but iv realised that only makes my situation worse so iv stopped it 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying this lovely weather xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Im having a bad week. Sat here with a massive glass off full fat lemo. Had the other half of my plain chow mein from last night... just crap that I cant cook or owt feeling rotten cant even bend down to pick anything up. Just hurts to move. I also look like shit. Need a shower and I cant even bear to stand up for that long. Sorry about your BFN AQ! Hugs for you.

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

I've struggled to stay on track today - boredom always makes me want to have a junk food binge. 

B - weetabix (b) and milk (a)
L - 200g rustic chips (2), cheese omlette (aa)
D - Beef batchelors rice
S - Melon, 2x fibre plus bars (bb), mullerlight, 6x rich tea (12) 

My belly feels bigger too- not sure if it's bloating from eating all the carbs etc. Hopefully it'll pass soon.


----------



## Elli21

Hey all.

Not got time to do a "catch up"
But i just wanted to pop in and hope your all ok and all big LOSERS ;)

Ill try and catch up a bit later....as im being really naughty last couple of days, and maybe one of u lot can kick my ass back into gear!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, how r we all?
Magpies- i hope u are feelin a lil better xx

I am in a right mess. I am bedridden due to recurring sciatica and im in agony. I am on super strong painkillers and have to hobble to the loo with a walking stick :-(

Up to now i have eaten a small peice of choc bday cake for brekky but syned it and had a pitta bread (HEB) with ham and salad and some pineapple for lunch. I am going to try my best to not comfort eat as i am obviously very inactive and dnt want to gain weight but its goin to b hard :-(

xxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello ladies, this is my first post in this thread, so i apologise for just barging in asking for advice...

i've been a Slimming World member since september of last year. I lost 1st before christmas, managed to escape christmas with only a 3lb gain (i usually gain 7lb or more over christmas, so i was over the moon!) but since january, i've just been playing with the same 3lbs - lose a bit, gain a bit, stay the same and then repeat the cycle... so i'm now 1lb heavier than i was before christmas.

I just seem to find it really easy to slip off track so far this year. and when i have what i think is a good week (and i've been filling out food diary sheets for my consultant to be sure it's a good week) i end up losing half a pound or staying the same, which puts me in a bad mood and demotivates me for the following week.

i'm sure part of the problem is my portion sizes. i know they say you can eat as much free food as you like, but that's assuming you only eat when you're hungry and even after all this time, i'm not very good at listening to my body when it's telling me i'm full.

I got to goal a few years ago (about 8 years ago, actually) on Weight Watchers, and lost all of my weight in 3 months. i had a bit more weight to lose this time round, but not much, so to be 1.5st away from my goal weight after 9 months on Slimming World is making me feel very down. and knowing that it's my fault and not the diet's makes me feel worse! 

I decided to do Slimming World this time round because I had just started TTC and you can't do Weight Watchers whilst pregnant (i was optimistic that i wouldn't be TTC for too long!) so i figured doing Slimming World would help me avoid having to switch diets when i fell pregnant...

but 9 months on, i'm still TTC and i'm feeling like it's never going to happen because my cycles - which settled down to 28/29 days long quite quickly after coming off the pill - have become long and irregular over the last few months and now i'm toying with the idea of going back to Weight Watchers because it seemed to work so much better for me than Slimming World is :(

sorry for the long post - i needed to rant :( any advice would be very much appreciated. i've read through most of the thread and SW seems to be working so well for so many of you... i just can't seem to make it work for me :( (or, more accurately, i can't seem to make me work with it)


----------



## Elli21

AQ - I hope u feel better soon :hugs:

Butterfly - Instead of constentrating on the free foods...why not consentrate on your ss foods?
Try having a fruit bowl for breakfast, packing in melon and strawberries as they are super free!
For lunch, a tuna sandwiche with salad on the side, or just a tuna salad.
Dinner, Meat and as much veg as u like...but without the potatoes.
Snacks = more fruit and fat free yoghurt.

I did this for 3 days last week, as i was very constipated, and it really worked!! I lost 3.5lbs that week.

The above menu is either a strict extra easy plan day or a red plan day.

I felt full doing this, but i think for me its physcological. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## pip holder

^^ See our Elli getting another :loo: mention in there again everyone?! :rofl::rofl:

Butterfly - agree with the above advice, cut out carbs as much as is comfortable and stuff that you know wouldn't really be good for you in real life anyway. Well done for reaching your target though - massive achievement.

AQ - oh nooooooooooo. I jinxed you mentioning the bloody chiropractor didn't I :cry: I hope to God you're getting a bit of relief chick - don't let it stop you being good - my hip has improved loads since I've lost a bit of weight.
What pain killers you on? :hugs::kiss:

Hi to everyone else - a massive hug to those of you with LOs to entertain in this heat :wacko: :wacko: - Laura you get two obviously :haha: Hot fed up babies are no fun are they, mine was up all night cutting top peggy too bless.

Magpies are you feeling better now mate? Hope so

Are we all feeling motivated - I am struggling to not eat magnums and burgers in buns etc:nope: I go away next week and even the thought of seeing my bag of tripe belly in a bikini :sick: isn't stopping me. Fortunately OH *is* though, he's like the Hitler of the fridge :haha:

See you all tomorrow - hope we aren't too burnt 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Pip.
Lol. U never jinxed me hun. I get it on and off all the time but not usually soooo bloody bad. It was worse 2yrs ago and i was bad for 9mths and bedridden for 3mths :-(
just pray it's not going to be like that again. 
I taking 60mg codine that the dr prescribed 3 times a day :-(
im lying on couch with window open and fan on and still roasted! I did have a feast lolly ice before tho, to cool down of course...also cos af due 2moz and im cravin choc... i syned it tho so not too bad. Dad going to stock up on strawberries and pineapple for me 2moz so il be snacking on that to avoid any weight gain.
Feel really low tho and in such a lot of pain and thats with the painkillers! :-(

Hope everyone enjoyin the heat and eating healthy. 

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Girls! 
Just wanted to again apologise for my outburst! Dummy and pram spring to mind! :oops:

I have been ok with the diet this week! Although have I wanted to eat my way through galaxy chocolate! I have resisted the urge! 

The twins are with their dad today so I think I am gonna go food shopping and do a recipe from the extra easy book I bought! 

Did everyone enjoy the sunshine yesterday, Supposed to be hotter today!


----------



## MrsQ

Firstly Welcome butterfly - I agreee with Ellie21 eat more ss foods also why dont you pop your diarys here for a few days some of us do this and then we can comment and try and help?

AQ So sorry to hear bout your scaiatica (sp) i suffered that in pregnancy eeeeek. 

4 magpies hope your feeling better today and back on track? 

Kittycatbabe- hope you enjoyed your vodka mmmmmmmmmm i couldnt even if i wanted to as BF. 

Laura how you feeling now chick? 

pip - the mini milks are 1.5 syns and i think the small twisters are 15 too? why not stock up on those, wholemeal buns for your heb and make syn free burgers with xtra lean mince nmeat eggs and onions? Never tried it but wortha go? 

Well i got my computer back yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 £80 pounds down grrrr my plonker of a husband! That £80 was gonna get mikey a high chair this month! 

Well went to my mates house warming party oh my god they have THE most amazing house just opposite biggin hill airport if you know it anyone? The views across the country are to die for they have a three bed and decking then it goes down to a garden and then..... a HOT TUB!!!! its HUGE and then further down they have like a bloody warehouse size of a out house! Done so well for themselves. but i ate bad.... we didnt have time 4 dinner so if i remember i had two french bread bits with boursin on mmmmmmmmmmmmmm had never had this b4 oh dear.
2 chicken wings! about 500 cheese and pineapples i love em, 2 falafel things like onion bajees, and some salad and a hand full of doritros. had d coke tho lol.

will cut back on syns this week.

today - 
bfast milk, weetabix ab
lunch - jacket beans and cheese.
dinner - no syn lamb slices from iceland, dry roast pots parsnips with honey (3 syns? not sure of syns yet) veg and no syn gravy! 
snacks fruit. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Its okay laura dont worry we all go through phases like that.

I am back on track but I think I will have put on this week. Not really feeling all that hungry at the moment.

xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi ladies, hope everyone is coping in this heat! I've been sooo tempted to go out and get icecream!
Had a bit of a slip yesterday. We went out to Fleetwood with LO and ended up having fish and chips... and a twister ice lolly! Don't even want to know how many syns that was. I had toast for breakfast too (HexB) but I was good at tea time and had corn on the cob (without butter!) and ryvita with low fat cottage cheese.
We're having a BBQ today, how on earth do you all stay away from white bread!? I'd kill for a burger on a white bun with loads of cheese, mayo and a bit of ketchup.... Mmmm.


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- What "outburst"??:winkwink:all forgotten chick.

Well girls, glad u are all enjoying the lovely weather and making the most of bbq's etc  i am still bedridden with my fan on full belt and in agony and too hot so not feeling very good :-( My dad is going to get me a load of fruit soon, such as strawberries, melon etc and some more mullers as im determined not to bugger up my diet due to being laid up:thumbup:

Up to now for brekky i had 2 alpen light bars (HEB) and a mullerlight.
For lunch im going to have some slices of ham with salad.
Im so bloody hot stuck in ere than i only want to eat healthy stuff anyway so thats lucky... 

Hope u are all having a better day than me. Magpies, hope ur healing up well hun xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just starting to get bruising round my wounds now... nice and yellow! Well sexy. Haha.

I feel a bit sickly.

Just got on my own scales and I was 15st 10lbs so still less than I was last week. I will be impressed if I havent put on though.

Feel for you on the codine... it makes me really ill that stuff and pukey! Hope you feel better soon honey.

I just had bananas and fat free nat yog for breaky.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

aq!! do u have sky? i would be going insane! 

was wondering if everyone wants to set a weekly goal or like have a first goal in mind?
mine is to be able to wear my wedding ring again. next week wanna loose 2lb. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Id like to weigh under 15st for my birthday but that isnt going to happen as my birthday is june the 15th! Lol.

xx


----------



## amazed

SO can i eat mullerlights and strawberrys all through the day for free?


----------



## MrsQ

amazed said:


> SO can i eat mullerlights and strawberrys all through the day for free?

in theory yes but they say try and choose ss foods as snacks first! xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> aq!! do u have sky? i would be going insane!
> 
> was wondering if everyone wants to set a weekly goal or like have a first goal in mind?
> mine is to be able to wear my wedding ring again. next week wanna loose 2lb. xxx

Yes we have sky thank god! also i have a stack of magazines and a new book so im well entertained and i have a nice bowl of strawberries and melon next to me an a ice cold diet coke an my fan on full belt 
Pain is easing slightly so painkillers finally working! Just got AF too so feelin a bit bloaty and with not being able to move too much im worried il gain this week... iv syned my treats and stuck to the plan tho... what do u ladies think?

I just had some slices of cold ham before and im going to have some more with salad for tea and a mullerlight. im trying to reduce my carbs a little as im not able to exercise. I would be happy to have lost 1lb this wk due to the lack of exercise etc xxx


----------



## MrsQ

sounds good.
i dont do exercise and i loose. xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I'm ok! Apart from my ex but he can just get lost lol! 

I have been ok on the diet. I wanted to pick pick pick at food but I have resisted! Went shopping today and I got my treat for tuesday night! 

Does anyone have a treat if you have lost after your meeting?? I do lol 

How was everyones day in the lovely sunshine. My kids were with their dad and they have come home miserable as usual! Only just gone to sleep!


----------



## MrsQ

i dont tend to have a trweat after as otherwise i wouldnt stop lol.

i stayed in as i couldnt take bubs in this heat. hes been feeding constantly too bless him but therefore i have been starving. think i stuck to my syns. i THINK and I HOPE! xxx


----------



## Elli21

Hiya :)

Im not going to be going to meets anymore, we cant afford it atm (june is a very expensive month for us) and at £20 a month, its something we can cut out.

But ill still be doing it online and still doing the plan! SO hopefully u wont mind me staying on the thread :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls i have been laid up for almost 3 days now and i was soooo hot before than i gave in to temptation and had a strawberry cornetto... was delicious but its made me go over my syns by 8 :-( some ppl have 15 syns a day tho, so wonder if it will make a diff?
If i can lose 1lb this wk il b happy due to how inactive i have been and how bloated iv felt with af an this heat. i just hope i dnt gain... ah well its been a bad wk.
Onwards and upwards for this wk  my pain is subsiding so im really hoping i can get out for a hr in the car 2moz and see a bit of life  iv got some syn free burgers and sausages left too so hoping im able to sit in a sun lounger and have a bbq tea at my parents 

Laura- treatwise i tend to have a extra nice meal after weigh in such as steak etc and add some extra light mayo and maybe have a glass of wine and dnt syn it. Thats my treat  i have decided when i lose my 1st stone i am going to treat myself to a few nice chocs and a couple glasses of cava ;-)

Good luck for this wk ladies xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> Im not going to be going to meets anymore, we cant afford it atm (june is a very expensive month for us) and at £20 a month, its something we can cut out.
> 
> But ill still be doing it online and still doing the plan! SO hopefully u wont mind me staying on the thread :blush:

Of course we dnt mind hun! I find this thread a great support esp when i have moments of weakness :winkwink: we all wanna be losers in 2010 and start 2011 all healthy and slim. hehe xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Laura- treatwise i tend to have a extra nice meal after weigh in such as steak etc and add some extra light mayo and maybe have a glass of wine and dnt syn it. Thats my treat  i have decided when i lose my 1st stone i am going to treat myself to a few nice chocs and a couple glasses of cava ;-)
> 
> Good luck for this wk ladies xxx

I am going to use my club ten as a first goal as cos i started off at 18 stone 13 a stone isn't much to me. so when i get to my club ten then i plan to go for a pedicure. Trying to not reward myself with food as i wont get out of my habit to eat when i am happy and eat when i am sad lol.
xxx


----------



## MrsQ

can anyone help?????

right basically me and hubby are having a stir fry tonight mmmmmmmmmmm i just make it with quorn, a packet of cheapest stir fry mix veg, tobasco sauce and soy sauce.

With it though we like prawn crakcers and sweet chilli dip.

But i cant work out how much i can have weight wise.
Can someone help?

I will use all my 15 syns if i need to lol.

Tesco Prawn Crackers 60g bag

18 Syns on Extra Easy Original 18 Syns Green 18 Syns

and 

Blue Dragon Thai Sweet Chilli Dipping Sauce, Original/Hot 1 level tbsp

1½ Syns on Extra Easy Original 1½ Syns Green 1½ Syns

bareing in mind it will half and half so if i am working this out right i could have 30g of the crackers at 9 syns and then 4 tbsp of sauce at 4 and half syns taking me to 14 and half syns?

xxxxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi ladies :flower:
Hope everyone ok - haven't fully caught up with you gabalots :haha:

Elli - it *is* a lot isn't it. Because I've been doing aquarunning at £5.50 and then buying hi fi bars etc - the diet was costing about £20 a week!!!!! Not really fair on OH so have reined it in a bit now.

AQ - are you any better yet chick? You can go up to 60mg 4 times daily y'know and are you taking any anti inflammatories like ibuprofen/diclofenac etc as well?

Anyone heard from Magpie or have I missed the post :dohh:

Laura - what treat have you got for tomorrow? I want to know so I can copy later :haha:.

My weigh in is tonight and don't feel hopeful - feel really bloated and sluggish today - could be the fact that owlboy has been awake the last few nights. I'll update later - anyone else with me tonight?

Mrs Q my brain hurt trying to work that out but I think you had it right.

Guess what - 4 more sleeps til my holi holiday
:plane::lolly::wine::icecream::drunk::book::dance::munch::happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

your so so so so lucky where you off to on holi holiday? We used to go on three of four a year! Now it will be 3 or 4 years till we can afford a holiday! 

Magpie posted yesterday shes not feeling too great hun. x


----------



## MrsQ

Whats everyones diary for today then?


Breakfast - Egg, bacon, beans and chips
Lunch - asda syn free chick pea dahl and rice with chips as not much rice. 
dinner - quorn stir fry. with crackers 9 syns and chilli dip 6 syns 

Snack - weetabix and milk a and b, cheese on toast a and b.

made my quiche today mmmmmmmmmmmmmm https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/S9Arxz9qLEI/AAAAAAAAADA/lItmIHyu6QE/s320/P1020782.JPG


----------



## africaqueen

Pip- I am a little better thanks. I take 6 of the 30mg per day so just about manage on it. I have terrible af pain too now so really not a great few days for me :-(
Im going to sit in the sun at my parents garden soon as i have not been out for 3 days now and im getting depressed. 

MrsQ- My starting weight was not far off yours. I started at 18 stones 4lb.
I have not been committed enough to lose a stone for a looong time so thats why il have a lil reward ;-) when i get to club 10 my dh is taking me for a chinese cos we both love it but obviously stay away nowadays but we both deserve a treat by then 

Today i have eaten...

Frozen mullerlight pineapple yoghurt.
Fresh pineapple.
x1 apple.

lunch- 2 slices wholemeal toast (HEB) with pilchards. x1 pear.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> Pip- I am a little better thanks. I take 6 of the 30mg per day so just about manage on it. I have terrible af pain too now so really not a great few days for me :-(
> Im going to sit in the sun at my parents garden soon as i have not been out for 3 days now and im getting depressed.
> 
> MrsQ- My starting weight was not far off yours. I started at 18 stones 4lb.
> I have not been committed enough to lose a stone for a looong time so thats why il have a lil reward ;-) when i get to club 10 my dh is taking me for a chinese cos we both love it but obviously stay away nowadays but we both deserve a treat by then
> 
> Today i have eaten...
> 
> Frozen mullerlight pineapple yoghurt.
> Fresh pineapple.
> x1 apple.
> 
> lunch- 2 slices wholemeal toast (HEB) with pilchards. x1 pear.
> 
> xxx

cool. so was that your start weigh at sw?
When i had mikey i weighed 20 stone 4 :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Pip- I am a little better thanks. I take 6 of the 30mg per day so just about manage on it. I have terrible af pain too now so really not a great few days for me :-(
> Im going to sit in the sun at my parents garden soon as i have not been out for 3 days now and im getting depressed.
> 
> MrsQ- My starting weight was not far off yours. I started at 18 stones 4lb.
> I have not been committed enough to lose a stone for a looong time so thats why il have a lil reward ;-) when i get to club 10 my dh is taking me for a chinese cos we both love it but obviously stay away nowadays but we both deserve a treat by then
> 
> Today i have eaten...
> 
> Frozen mullerlight pineapple yoghurt.
> Fresh pineapple.
> x1 apple.
> 
> lunch- 2 slices wholemeal toast (HEB) with pilchards. x1 pear.
> 
> xxx
> 
> cool. so was that your start weigh at sw?
> When i had mikey i weighed 20 stone 4 :blush:Click to expand...


Yep it was my SW start weight. I have weighed as much as 19 stone 7lb in the past but lost a bit when i split from my ex a few yrs ago.
I look at pics back then and feel sick. On one im wearing a purple top and i look like violet frm willy wonker when she gets blown up! LMAO
What height and clothes size r u?
Im nrly 5ft 9in and clothes size 20-22 but i was a size 26 a few yrs ago!

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

i am a dinky 5ft3 and only wear my maternity clothes at the moment as nothing fits me but they are a size 22. So i am the reason my son is so small for his age. (o-3 months clothes at 5 months old lol) but i vow he will never have my eating problems!!! I am officially disgusting!
x


----------



## 4magpies

AQ your a genius I never thought about freezing mullerlights and eating them like icecream!!

Today I have had some crabsticks, a plum, 2 muller lights, an alpen light bar.

Not feeling too hungry really. My appetite has shrunk since my up but that might just be the pain killers.

Thanks for asking of me. Back at work today feeling alot better. Still a bit knackered and rotton. Took the dogs on a big walk yesterday afternoon in the sun. Made me feel better getting out of the house.

Got on my own scales at lunch time and they are showing 15st 9 so according to that I have lost some this week but will see what the SW scales say tomorrow night. Im just happy aslong as I havent gained and this has got to be the least I have weighed in at least a year. Put a dress on yesterday and it felt baggy which was an nice feeling.

My starting weight was 16st 10lbs.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

4magpies said:


> AQ your a genius I never thought about freezing mullerlights and eating them like icecream!!
> 
> Today I have had some crabsticks, a plum, 2 muller lights, an alpen light bar.
> 
> Not feeling too hungry really. My appetite has shrunk since my up but that might just be the pain killers.
> 
> Thanks for asking of me. Back at work today feeling alot better. Still a bit knackered and rotton. Took the dogs on a big walk yesterday afternoon in the sun. Made me feel better getting out of the house.
> 
> Got on my own scales at lunch time and they are showing 15st 9 so according to that I have lost some this week but will see what the SW scales say tomorrow night. Im just happy aslong as I havent gained and this has got to be the least I have weighed in at least a year. Put a dress on yesterday and it felt baggy which was an nice feeling.
> 
> My starting weight was 16st 10lbs.
> 
> xxx

Glad your feeling better hun. the weather wont help you feeling knackered. 

On my scales it shows i have lost 2lbs so far and get weighed on thursday heres hoping!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

The hospital were impressed when I went in aswell because I had lost 2 bmi points since my preop at the end of april.

2 lbs over the weekend is well good! Well done keep it up!!

I might even get my stone award this week!! Nawt. Would be nice though.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i do try magpies... ;-) haha. Its just nice to have something syn free and ice cold while the weather is like this 

Glad ur feeling a bit better hun. I was sore for around 5-6 days after my op.
Mostly in the belly button area where the put the camera, not so much the 2 other scars... weird. 

Well done on the loose dress! woop woop! i love that feeling when u get to notice lil things like that. So far i can notice i have collarbones... still got a gigantic arse, legs and hips tho... lol xxx


----------



## MrsQ

4magpies said:


> The hospital were impressed when I went in aswell because I had lost 2 bmi points since my preop at the end of april.
> 
> 2 lbs over the weekend is well good! Well done keep it up!!
> 
> I might even get my stone award this week!! Nawt. Would be nice though.
> 
> xxx

theres no reason why you cant!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah collarbones are a good one. My double chin is getting less double too!

Yeah I have a massive bruise round my belly button. My skin is yellow its that bruised. I look well sexy. 

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Ladies, 

Nice to see we all enjoyed the weekend, does anyone have a recipe for syn free ice lollies, I think we need them.

I have been poorly with a horrible cold, but I still enjoyed my weekend of sunshine. My OH birthday went really well yesterday, watched the Black Eyed peas and me and OH shared a Pizza from the Hut (very naughy I know but I made sure I danced twice as hard and I will use my weekly syns to cover this). However I was convinced I would have gained this week as it was not looking good midweek when I checked in, but I weighed in again at weekend and I have maintained, no loss but its the week before my AF and I did have quite a few choc's too as I pig out. So I am happy and feel good at min, aside from my cold.

AQ - hope the back is easing up and sorry to hear about the BFN, I am looking to start TTC again end June, so I will be able to share those trials with you.

MrsQ - the quiche looked delish - what was in it?

Elli - I do SW online too, I did pay for this and it was £45 for 3 months, its due for renewal and i am not sure if I will pay it or if I will just do it myself and make my own chart, but I want stay on the thread. I think its likely I will renew for the next 3 months but I am hoping that I won't need to pay again after that and can just maintain myself.

I will catch up with other posts as quick as possible girls, but want sprinkle some PMA that we all have a good week with our plans and the scales tip in our favour x x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

4Magpies, just read your part, congrats on the BMI points thats impressive and usually shows inch loss too. Keep it up and I am sure you will get that stone award this week, I am hoping to lose 2lb this week so I get my half stone award.

Also hear you with the collarbones and double chin, I am also noticing in my face a bit more, hoping in a month I can see it on my tummy and hips too!!!!


----------



## MrsQ

hey kkb here u go hun....

x4 eggs,
500g tub of cottage cheese,
bacon
mushroom.
Onion
Sweetcorn or anything free you fancy.

Mix the eggs together, but just enough to mix them, don't beat them or anything. Add the cottage cheese to the egg. Fry light the mushrooms and bacon and onion (cut the bacon into bits)
then add to the mixture and pour into a flan/quiche dish.

Cook on 200 for 1/2 hour or until firm to the touch.

its my staple.xx


----------



## 4magpies

I just want to be able to see my hip bones when I lie down again then I will be happy. Bring on being a size 14 again! Lol.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

KittyKatBabe said:


> 4Magpies, just read your part, congrats on the BMI points thats impressive and usually shows inch loss too. Keep it up and I am sure you will get that stone award this week, I am hoping to lose 2lb this week so I get my half stone award.
> 
> Also hear you with the collarbones and double chin, I am also noticing in my face a bit more, hoping in a month I can see it on my tummy and hips too!!!!

just seen ur off to cape town! i love sa!!!! we went on safari in south africa and travelled along the garden route. i walked a stroked cheetahs there was amazing! also road elephants.
table top mountain is amazing! https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v319/231/81/786540236/n786540236_4218931_844.jpg


----------



## MrsQ

4magpies said:


> I just want to be able to see my hip bones when I lie down again then I will be happy. Bring on being a size 14 again! Lol.
> 
> xxx

i'd like to see my fanny pmsl


----------



## 4magpies

MrsQ said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I just want to be able to see my hip bones when I lie down again then I will be happy. Bring on being a size 14 again! Lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> i'd like to see my fanny pmslClick to expand...

Haaaahahahaha. Sat here actually giggling!!

xxx :kiss:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

God yeah tell me about I am a size 15 at the min!!! I like the idea of looking down in the shower and seeing my lady garden again and not kench lol.... I want be able lie down though and have my bones dig in me again hahaha.

Thanks for the pic MrsQ, how good is that stroking the cheetah's on safari, we have booked a day safari trip and a cage dive with the great whites. We are staying in Cape Town to watch the England v Algeria game at Green point, only 1 we are watching over there, was too expensive to do this for more of the games. Really looking forward to it now, we really wanted to start baby trying over there, but my cycles have gone a bit wonky so I only OV now when we get back, so still chance I could get a world cup baby just not in Cape Town.


----------



## MrsQ

KittyKatBabe said:


> God yeah tell me about I am a size 15 at the min!!! I like the idea of looking down in the shower and seeing my lady garden again and not kench lol.... I want be able lie down though and have my bones dig in me again hahaha.
> 
> Thanks for the pic MrsQ, how good is that stroking the cheetah's on safari, we have booked a day safari trip and a cage dive with the great whites. We are staying in Cape Town to watch the England v Algeria game at Green point, only 1 we are watching over there, was too expensive to do this for more of the games. Really looking forward to it now, we really wanted to start baby trying over there, but my cycles have gone a bit wonky so I only OV now when we get back, so still chance I could get a world cup baby just not in Cape Town.

if you have a chance go to the aquarium and the waterfront i think its called. its amazing. I am so jealous. Its the most amazing country! I preferred it to my maldives honeymoon! I want to go back there and renew my vows when been married 25 years! 

Why not just try anyway lol have lots of fun! Do you use the OV sticks? I used them to Stop myself getting pregnant for a year lol.
xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and seeing as we were talking about treats. When I hit target I am going to get myself a new tattoo as then I will be able to show it off. Wanted it for ages but refuse to get it whilst I am still this overweight!

xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

We have stopped TTC at present but I was using the digi ov sticks (smiley faces), I think I am just going to try au naturel for about 3 months then prob go back to poas lol. I got a bit obsessive a while ago and cos of the break have relaxed a bit about it. At the min we are just on withdrawal method, my OH doesn't believe that it could still happen lol. I also set myself the mini target of getting under 11stone before we baby try - tried to use it as a dietary incentive lol.


----------



## 4magpies

We arent TTC we are using withdrawal sometimes... at the end of my cycle he does it in me.

I am going to use my persona monitor starting from next cycle (aslong as I have another regularish one).

OH doesnt want to TTC. We were meant to be starting next month when we moved but now he has changed his mind. I am a bit devastated. More time to lose weight though I guess.

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

4magpies said:


> Oh and seeing as we were talking about treats. When I hit target I am going to get myself a new tattoo as then I will be able to show it off. Wanted it for ages but refuse to get it whilst I am still this overweight!
> 
> xx

I have been contemplating this too, it would be a cover up actually, I fell into the trap when I was 22 of believing the temporary tatoo concept (ones that only go through 3 layers of skin and fade completely within 7 years) and now I am stuck with a very scarred and faded symbol on my back.Complete sales gimmick and I believed them - :dohh: 

What would you get, I have seen a few things that I like, it will be my lower back where I have it, what about you?


----------



## 4magpies

KittyKatBabe said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Oh and seeing as we were talking about treats. When I hit target I am going to get myself a new tattoo as then I will be able to show it off. Wanted it for ages but refuse to get it whilst I am still this overweight!
> 
> xx
> 
> I have been contemplating this too, it would be a cover up actually, I fell into the trap when I was 22 of believing the temporary tatoo concept (ones that only go through 3 layers of skin and fade completely within 7 years) and now I am stuck with a very scarred and faded symbol on my back.Complete sales gimmick and I believed them - :dohh:
> 
> What would you get, I have seen a few things that I like, it will be my lower back where I have it, what about you?Click to expand...


I already have a big piece on my leg/thigh that is pretty latin writing and says "alis volat propriis" which means she flies with her own wings. I am a big believer in angels and it means I am independant and I love love love it.

If I can find a pic I will post it.

And I also have a diamond on my sternum which is to mean I have a strong, beautiful and pure heart.

I want a lily next, on my side/ribcage I think.

xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

My OH is actually holding me to my weight loss pledge with TTC - we decided to go to not trying for a few months because we had south africa coming up and because I had 2 losses last year I am worried about travel in early pregnancy (just my personal feelings at min) so because I hadn't got pregnant by March we knocked it on the head and thats when I decided to go seriosuly on SW


----------



## KittyKatBabe

The tattoo's sound fab, I have a thing for angels and was thinking I wanted something like that on my back as the cover up. If you can find some pics be nice to see them x x 

Sorry I forgot to ask, has your OH gone off TTC completely or does he just need a break, I think when you have been through a lot, they sometimes see us get too upset and don't like seeing us that way, if that makes sense? x


----------



## 4magpies

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v116/98/35/744658967/n744658967_198195_9085.jpg

Thats my leg....

xx


----------



## 4magpies

KittyKatBabe said:


> The tattoo's sound fab, I have a thing for angels and was thinking I wanted something like that on my back as the cover up. If you can find some pics be nice to see them x x
> 
> Sorry I forgot to ask, has your OH gone off TTC completely or does he just need a break, I think when you have been through a lot, they sometimes see us get too upset and don't like seeing us that way, if that makes sense? x

Completely. Been told I am not allowed to mention or talk about it.

I wouldnt mind but we hadnt even started.

Its not what I need at the moment really with just finding out my bits are only half properly functioning. He decided to tell me this a couple of days before my op.

I told him I am willing to wait till this time next year. When I have lost some weight and got the new house sorted and settled. But I have told him if he isnt willing to compromise I cant see a future for our relationship. Having children is very important to me. He is not bothered about getting married I can handle that. But not having children is something I cant compromise on.

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Awww hun, men can do that sometimes my OH has said not until 11stone exactly. I think you are right, your OH may change his mind and rethink things when he realises what it means to you. But you do have to do what's right for you as well, things always seem to happen at a wrong time, but you will get through it, if you ever want to vent, you can always PM me x x x


----------



## 4magpies

KittyKatBabe said:


> Awww hun, men can do that sometimes my OH has said not until 11stone exactly. I think you are right, your OH may change his mind and rethink things when he realises what it means to you. But you do have to do what's right for you as well, things always seem to happen at a wrong time, but you will get through it, if you ever want to vent, you can always PM me x x x

My weight loss is my own personal goal but I am thinking that if I do have to leave him if he decides he doesnt want children I want to be nice an in shape for meeting new people. I shouldnt have to think about stuff like that but I do.

I am sure he will come round eventually. He originally said I can have a LO when I am 25, I am 23 next month so its not that far off. Just hope he isnt trying to trick me, and the thing is I know if I did get pregnant by accident he would be happy. I just think its the idea of TTC. He his happy to use withdrawal aswell which isnt the best method of contraception and he knows it!!

Just noticed you are in lancashire?! Where abouts?

Thanks honey I am gonna add you as a friend.

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kitty- I am so Jealous of ur trip! hope u have a fab time 

MrsQ- that pic is amazing! 

Magpies- lovin that tat! i have a couple myself. small ones tho ;-)

I am sat here laughin over the wanna c ur fanny comment. me too! i wanna be stood up an b able to see it instead of my overhang tummy... LMAO

Would settle for seeing my belly button for now... haha.

Kitty and magpies- lookin forward to sharing the ups an downs of ttc with u girls 

Well for my tea i had a beef foo yung from the chippy and iv snacked on fruit all day. Nice cold melon and apples. Mmmmm. Still not holdin out much hope for a loss this wk tho as i always feel bloaty when af is here and iv been really inactive :-(

xxx


----------



## Naya69

just got back from weigh in and ive lost a massive 10lbs this week it is my first week but WOW iam well chuffed and i got my half stone certificate already :D


----------



## africaqueen

Naya69 said:


> just got back from weigh in and ive lost a massive 10lbs this week it is my first week but WOW iam well chuffed and i got my half stone certificate already :D

WOWEEEEEEEEEEE!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
That is bloody amazing!! well done hun!
Do share your food diary with us pleeeease ;-)

xxx


----------



## ButterflyBaby

thanks for all the advice a couple of days ago, everyone.

i still haven't decided what to do. i've been to weigh in tonight and lost 1lb this week. i'm going to try to stick to the plan 100% this week and make a decision next week.


----------



## pip holder

Hi guys - Naya :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: wowee chick.
Massive well done to you :cloud9:

I'm back and *0.5lbs ON!!!!!* :shrug::nope::growlmad:

Bugger.
Not overly worried as wore jeans rather than light yoga pants and feel really bloaty today so hopefully it'll sod off on hols, still _bit_ disappointed though.

How is everyone? Hope ok, will read and catch up in a mo :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

AQ - right back at ya for the TTC journey, its one hell of a rollercoaster when I get back on it.

Naya - how good has your week been then, thats huge, its brilliant for you. Hope you keep the work up, are you exercising too?

Pip - 0.5 on.......I think its likely that your jeans and bloat are to blame, probably wouldn't have been one of your better weeks, but like me I think you know sometimes what is a real threat to your weight loss and this isn't one, I think you will just be a little bit more diligent this week and you will get that off no problem.

I have just had AF arrive, so I feel crap at the min. May have a cornetto in a min - purely medicinal purposes! x


----------



## Naya69

hi guys thanks for your surport ive been using hardly any of my syns at all unless ive needed to like for my mayo in my tuna mayo jacket or the butter in my mash altho i put more milk in than butter.

ive swopped chips for new potatoes and all my meat is stripped of skin and fat.

ive drank nowt but water apart from when i go out i buy diet coke because its free.

ive had fresh fish which was tasty and i have used a salad where ever i can to replace things like with my spag bol i had a salad with it instead of garlic bread.

my diners have been scrabbled egg on toast or a ham salad sandwich.

for breakfast ive had toast or weetabix with no sugar and only a drop of milk.

and then after tea i dont have nowt else.

when my soaps have finshed i go on my wii fit or a new game ive bought called just dance and boy do you work up a sweat i do about 1 to 2 hours a nite.

i have also been power walking everywhere with the pram and getting out more even if it is to the park which is 15 mins away its still exercise. 

on thursdays iam now going swimming and ive been on the trampoline and thats great for your legs.


----------



## Elli21

Wow!!! 10lbs in a week...amazing!! Well done!!

Pip - 0.5lbs on isnt bad!! Its the weight of a full bladder :hugs: did u need a wee? :lol:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for sharing Nayo 
That loss is fab! im not holding out much hope this wed as iv been laid up and gone over my syns with a cornetto and barely been able to move... id be happy with a 1lb loss or even to stay the same this wk... im hoping next wk i can shift at least 4lb as i want to step up my walking once my back is better 

Iv just had a nice bowl of ice cold melon and a apple for supper so all good so far. lol

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

naya well done that girl! Keep it up and you may have another sticker next week whoop whoop to the stickers./

Pip whats half a pund in the grand scheme of things? Dont let it get to you.

Just finished watching the season finale of lost and OMG!! anyone else?
x


----------



## CocoaOne

MrsQ - I was disappointed with Lost, I was expecting a lot more answers than they gave. It was emotional though!

1st weigh in tomorrow. Not sure how I've done, I had a bad day yesterday and ate the remainder of my pack of biscuits, so spectacularly went over my syns! Went for a nice walk with LO along the seafront today which was nice, much easier to exercise in this weather!


----------



## pip holder

:hugs: Thanks lovelies, knew you'd cheer me up *squish*

Forgot to say befor: password is 
*BLUEBERRY*


----------



## Naya69

what ever our loses i would rather lose than gain so even if its 1lb its still a lose :happydance:


----------



## JellyBaby1

I joined my local group on Thursday. Really going for it on my first week, can't wait to get back on the scales to see how ive done<- First time i've ever said that!!


----------



## africaqueen

welcome jellybaby  Lovin the PMA! Keep it up.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

welcome jellybaby. 

cocoaone. i still am confused if they had been limbo?


----------



## CocoaOne

2lb loss! Probably would have been more if I'd not eaten all the biscuits! Oh well. 

MrsQ - I read this explanation - https://jasonxhyde.tumblr.com/post/627281457/lost-the-series-finale-explained which kind of makes sense!


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the losses girls.

And dont worry about the 1/2lb!!

I have my weigh in tonight. Fingers crossed I have maintained.

xxx


----------



## catkin1508

hi, wondering if i could join you all- my little man finally arrived 12 days ago- just wondering how long you all left it before getting back on the slimming world plan. I started yesterday.....does this seem too soon?? Sorry i keep getting lectures on relaxing for 6 weeks for my check up but as slimming world is a healthy eating plan i thought it would be ok to just go ahead and get back to it?? Im not breastfeeding?? Let me know what you think??? ive got about 3/12 stone to loose so thought id get on it??


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi Catkin! I think you'll be fine to start, just try not to put too much pressure on yourself or you might fall off the wagon massively! It's exhausting having a newborn, I barely got a chance to eat for the first 3-4 weeks, and when I did, it was whatever I could grab quickly!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome catkin! from what i have heard, SW is fine to follow during pregnancy and breastfeeding but dont pressure yourself as it may be hard to cook from scratch all the time with a beautiful lil baby to care for ;-) huge CONGRATS too xx

Magpies- oooh good luck hun! Let us knw how u get on. My weigh in is tomorrow night but i feel no diff so think iv stayed the same for lost a 1lb. Just hope i aint gained... :-(

Cocoa- well done on the loss hun! its 2 bags of sugar gone ;-)

I am feeling a lot better with my back today so thats good.
For brekky i had 2 shredded wheat(HEB) with some milk (HEA) and sweetner and some melon and a apple. I am going to have a frozen mullerlight in a min for lunch.
I have been eating a lot of fruit and yoghurt the past few days due to being inactive i didnt wanna be eating many carbs so hoping for a small loss, fingers x'd ;-)

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

cocoaone well done on your loss! will read that lost thing in a min.

catkin1508 - welcome. 

Good luck magpie and AQ. My weigh in is Thursday eeeeek.

heres my diary for today 
Breakfast - OMlette chips and beans
Lunch - x3 iceland fishcakes 6 syns, sw chips, spaghetti. 

Dinner - Jacket, cheese (a) flora buttery 2 tsp (3 syns), 1 iceland sweet chilli king prawn kebab 1 iceland chilli and coriander kebab. x2 corn on the cob

snack - 2 alpen lights b.
Quiche,.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hiya girls, I've not really been strict and sticking to the diet but after missing last year I vowed not to miss 2 weeks in a row so I bit the bullet and went last night. I have maintained. Which is better than a gain and I sure as hell wasn't expecting a loss. 

*TODAY.*

*Breakfast*: 1 piece of wholemeal bread. (HEb)
*Lunch:* Mash & Beans (HEa-Milk)
*Snacks:* Just had a Mr Whippy complee with flake/sherbert/sauce :blush:
*Tea:* Going to have Mash, Quorn sausages,carrot, swede, peas, gravy (2syns & HEa- milk).
*Drinks:* Can of Pepsi Max.

My Mum's just got a big trampoline that I have been using but going to use it for long period of time as an actual exercise, hopefully will work.


----------



## africaqueen

welcome back amy-lea.
Thats good that u maintained hun. Your mr whippy sounds delish! mmmm.

Well i had a sweet an sour mug shot and 10 crab sticks for tea and now im having some cold melon  still not very mobile. Tried to go the shop for cat food before and could barely walk within pain. Hope i can make class tomorrow even if its just to get weighed and come home. Will see how my back goes :-(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Lost 3lbs! Well happy with that considering I had a mc d's & a chinese after my op!! Whoop. Got my stone award aswell. So thats 14.5lbs in 5 weeks!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- wooohooo!! thats fab! and u enjoyed ur chinese an maccy d's ;-)

Im just hopin im able to manage my weigh in 2moz as iv been in agony today and could barely move :-(

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey really wasnt expecting it. I know how you feel.

At least you have tried though honey! You have still made an effort even though you are poorly. Wishing you the best of luck for yours and *big hugs* hope you feel better soon.

This has definatly put me in a better mood. I am gonna have slimming world syn free burgers for tea with new potatos and veg! Starving.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

4magpies said:


> Lost 3lbs! Well happy with that considering I had a mc d's & a chinese after my op!! Whoop. Got my stone award aswell. So thats 14.5lbs in 5 weeks!
> 
> xxx

wow well done hunny. :happydance:
Hope its made you feel better!
xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Well done 4 Magpies :thumbup:

Bad news about the back problem AQ, do you have anyone to give you a lift there in the car so you can get weighed?

Also I had a nice healthy tea and now I'm sat with abag of skittles and tutti fruitiis the Mr Man brought home. and a Cadbury's Crunchie :blush:


----------



## Naya69

hi everyone hope everyones feeling great tonite sorry to hear about your back AQ hope you start to feel better very soon heres what i had today:

B : a bowl of coco pops 5.5 syns 

L : ham sandwich was gonna have a nice bit of lettice on it till i found a big dirty slug on it ewwww thre that away.

T : chicken omelet and a small bowl of spagetti and a low fat yogurt 

S : 1 1/2 snack a jacks the big ones not the packet ones.

gonna do an hour on just dance for the wii soon need to lose 4 pounds this week to get my stone award altho i would love to have week like last week 10LBS iam still so chuffed :D


----------



## africaqueen

Amy-Lea said:


> Well done 4 Magpies :thumbup:
> 
> Bad news about the back problem AQ, do you have anyone to give you a lift there in the car so you can get weighed?
> 
> Also I had a nice healthy tea and now I'm sat with abag of skittles and tutti fruitiis the Mr Man brought home. and a Cadbury's Crunchie :blush:

Yeah i have my dad to give me a lift, its just that at the moment it's agony to get in an out the car and to actually step onto scales... :wacko:
I just hope i can manage it. I dont think iv lost anything an may of gained but i want to get there every wk to keep my weight record up to date if possible.

Me and dh have got London next wk aswell for his 30th so better be well for that! Not been away for ages and need the break!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls.

I am hoping to get my club 10 for my birthday so I have 3 weeks to do it in. Cant see it happening though. Need to shift 8.5lbs!!

Naya just want to say dont feel too disapointed if you dont have a massive loss this week. I lost 7lbs my 1st week then only 1lb the 2nd!! But here I am at my stone after 5 weeks so dont let it dishearten you. I was gutted to only lose a lb but a loss is a loss.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah cos intially we lose a lot of water too(fluid) hence the big losses in our 1st wks but my leader says that on average its 2-4lb per wk that members lose if they stick to the plan 100% which most of us dont if we are honest... ;-)

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

well done on your loss 4magpies! 

I lost 2lb this week.. Got a bad week coming up!! got an evening in with my mate, pizza, wine and some sweets!! Not goooood at all!!! 

Hopefully I will lose anyway as I am going to be exercising loads lol 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## 4magpies

Well done laura 2lbs is fab!!

I just had a chicken kebab as a treat. Well full I could pop. Just with salad on nan and they arent to bad cause its grilled.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

does anyone know how many syns are in a oreo biscuit i just ad 3 with a glass of milk for my treat this week because i dont really use any of my syns :)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats 4magpies and Laura, I am really wanting a cornetto again, but going to be good and have fat free yoghurt, satsuma and apple - this should beat my sweet craving!

Haven't worked out today, felt rotten again. I have 20 days to lose 7lb, its a very tall order, but I would love it if I can, bought a size 14 jean to go away in so I need to get as svelte as I can. I will be working out everyday for the next 19 days..... Wish me luck girls.

I have 2lb to get my first award on my SW online membership, I had maintained on Sat when I weighed in so I am hoping that I can lose them both this week and possibly a lil more!!! 

Lets keep it up girls, 

Menu today

No Breakfast - wasn't feeling well

Lunch - Baked Potato, baked beans, Lean bacon, Utterly Butterly (2.5 syns)

Dinner - Chicken Curry (Syn Free - Chicken, Spinach, Mushrooms, Pepper and tinned tomatoes, with tsp Chilli Powder, tikka spice, coriander, cumin) own recipe by the way. Boiled rice. May be a bit of cheat but I also had 1 wholemeal chapati - but taking this as H.E. as no other today.

Then I will have my syn free snack too. Going to go an watch flash forward at 10 on fiver as we missed it last night.

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Laura 

I have just had 2 boiled eggs for supper and a mullerlight.
I have tried to be extra good the past few days since i went 10 syns over with my cornetto and iv been lying on couch for 3 days with my back so hoping iv broke even if i manage to get weighed 2moz nite 

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies - well done Laura and Magpies :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
Hope everyone feeling good :shrug: 

I'm just not in the mood this week - dunno if it's because I feel disappointed about my little gain or the impending hols (3 sleeps!!!!) but I'm going to just hover quietly as I don't want to bring anyone down with me :haha: Not cheating - just so un motivated although did got to aquafit earlier :thumbup:

AQ - hope your back is feeling loads better chick :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

Laura2919 said:


> well done on your loss 4magpies!
> 
> I lost 2lb this week.. Got a bad week coming up!! got an evening in with my mate, pizza, wine and some sweets!! Not goooood at all!!!
> 
> Hopefully I will lose anyway as I am going to be exercising loads lol
> 
> Hope everyone is ok x


Well done on the loss. Keep it up hunny.

AQ hope your back gets better soon my husband is off work weith backache but thats after too much work int he gym. worrying me tho as he says its his spine??

Pip dont worry we know you wont leave us! I was a bit naughty last night i think i went over by about 6 syns? I keep feeling like i will burst into tears any minute and last night was really bad so i ate!

Good luck who ever has weigh in tonight. mines tomo.
xxxx


----------



## Elli21

Im not quitting just yet. Im going to go to tonights meeting. And hopefully i can convince Mike that £5 a week is worth it for a little longer.
I really do find it motivates me more this way.

Weigh in tonight .. :wacko:

Well done on the losses...:) Magpie...still a loss with mc donalds and chinese, might try that one ;) :lol: 
Laura...:dance: way to go!!


----------



## MrsQ

if you do the countdown you can either look at it as a week free or a £1 off a week.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:



> Im not quitting just yet. Im going to go to tonights meeting. And hopefully i can convince Mike that £5 a week is worth it for a little longer.
> I really do find it motivates me more this way.
> 
> Weigh in tonight .. :wacko:
> 
> Well done on the losses...:) Magpie...still a loss with mc donalds and chinese, might try that one ;) :lol:
> Laura...:dance: way to go!!

Good luck honey!!

Haha. I think the anastetic and the op helped.

I think I would struggle without going to meetings. It motivates me alot aswell.

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hope everyone is feeling good, I am half and half - cos I maintained I really want to lose this week, I would love to lose a nice big number this week, I am trying to limit potatoes and I am also going to not have bread this week, I realised that I had used the wrong bread for my he last week so maybe thats what stinted my losses!

Menu
b/f 2 weetabix - 300ml Skimmed Milk (a & b) 
Lunch - homemade tomato, lentil & bacon soup (free on extra easy)
Dinner - Cajun Chicken Kebabs, Corn on Cob, small amount of rice

Snacks - fat free yoghurt, apple and satsuma - 

Also making sure that I drink 8 glasses of water.

Good luck girls x x


----------



## africaqueen

Kitty- Maintained is better than a gain ;-) i would be happy if i have maintained 2nite 

Well girls my back is feeling a lil better with each day that passes so today its a lot less painful so going to the shops soon to stock up on healthy treats for the wk ahead 

I get weighed tonight. I am not going to be able to stay to class but il deffo make getting weighed so glad about that.

Pip- i agree with u that the class motivates me more. My dh said its not worth it and i reminded him that it is worth it to me and our marriage ;-) hehe.

I have had 2 shredded wheat for brekky (heb) and some milk (hea) and a apple 
Il eat lightly today as i always do before weigh in, and then tonight il have a niiice tea prepared for when i return ;-)

Good luck to everyone else getting weighed tonight xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - good luck tonight!! :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

So today...

*Breakfast* 1 piece of Wholmeal toast (HEb) spread (1syn)

*Lunch* Tomato Mugshot (free)

*Snack* Custard pot (4 syns) another peice of toast and spread (HEb & 1 syn)

So I have used 6 syns and have 9 left but I want a chippy tea tonight as Darren isn't home from work until 7ish. 

What can I have? I've been having boiled rice with curry sauce and synning the curry sauce as 6 syns a pot and not having the entire pot. 

I love the soft noodles, are they free do you think?

I really feel like a big meal that will stuff me! So noodley/ricey based.

Don't like mushroom btw.


----------



## 4magpies

I have chow mein. Just plain as it fills me up. Dunno how many syns they are. I ate them last week and lost but didnt bother syn'ing as I was recovering still and couldnt be bothered.

Sorry not to be much help.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

chicken chow main is 7 syns


----------



## africaqueen

I always get either mushroom or chicken foo yung from the chippy as its mostly rice, omlette and meat based. My leader said u only need to syn the oil its cooked in an they dont use a lot so around 4-5 syns for the lot and omg its soooo yummy an filling 

Well i went food shopping an my back seized up in iceland so been in agony since :-(
i can jus about manage to hobble to the car for my weigh in at 7pm but il be coming straight home as i cnt sit still for over a hr :-(

Good news is that hotel all booked for london now so this time next wk(providing my back is better, which it should be) me and dh will be sitting in covent garden enjoying some tapas at my fave lil place  yaaaay. Also we do a fair bit of walking there so can work it off. hehe xxx


----------



## Elli21

:D

I lost 4.5lbs this week!
Slimmer of the week :D

Im so chuffed!! Ive lost 10.5lbs in 4 weeks!! 

:happydance:


----------



## Naya69

Elli21 said:


> :D
> 
> I lost 4.5lbs this week!
> Slimmer of the week :D
> 
> Im so chuffed!! Ive lost 10.5lbs in 4 weeks!!
> 
> :happydance:

awww thats brill keep up the good work :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Elli21

Thankyou Naya...:)

I was just naughty adnd had a pizza from the fridge, but i feel so full now! I used to need chips with it to even touch the side!!

Any tips on alcohol?
On sunday, my best mate and i are going out to get very drunk as this is the first time for years!! What can i have lots of?? :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> Thankyou Naya...:)
> 
> I was just naughty adnd had a pizza from the fridge, but i feel so full now! I used to need chips with it to even touch the side!!
> 
> Any tips on alcohol?
> On sunday, my best mate and i are going out to get very drunk as this is the first time for years!! What can i have lots of?? :lol:

Well done on a fab loss Elli!!:happydance:

The drink u can have the most of is either... extra dry martini, extra dry vermouth/cinzano. U can have 50ml measure with diet lemo for only 2.5 syns so thats a lot of drink an its nice an refreshing too:winkwink:

Well i just got weighed and thought i would of gained weight due to last wks bday blow out and my 4 days of lying on the couch with my bad back but i lost 0.5lb so im happy with that. Its a crap loss but still a loss and im just so happy i never gained:happydance: Just hope this back improves now!
We are having tea from the kebab shop but im having a grilled chicken kebab on pitta bread with salad and no sauce so all good and im starvin! lol
Gonna have a lil glass of rose too an see if it does my back any good... purely medicinal of course...:blush:

Gonna be really strict with myself from 2moz as i want a decent loss next wk cos im going to London on wed so will get weighed in the early class 

xxx


----------



## Elli21

AQ - 0.5lb loss is really good considering!! :) xx

Never tried extra dry drinks before...:wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> AQ - 0.5lb loss is really good considering!! :) xx
> 
> Never tried extra dry drinks before...:wacko:

Yeah i was suprised to of not gained tbh... lol.
Ooh extra dry vermouth with diet lemo an a slice of lemon an lime is bloody lovely an u can have loads! hehe. I get the tesco own brand of vermouth an its only just over £4 for a big btl:happydance:

Anyone else been weighed tonight?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

AQ & Elli well done girls!

xx


----------



## MrsQ

well done elli and aq!!!!

i just had the lushest dinner....... syn free chicken kiev!!
 



Attached Files:







P1020888.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> well done elli and aq!!!!
> 
> i just had the lushest dinner....... syn free chicken kiev!!

Recipe please Mrs:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Oh wowwwwwweeeeeeeeeee AQ and Elli :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :thumbup:

Well done dudes :flower:


----------



## MrsQ

4 skinless and boneless chicken breasts
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 garlic cloves
A small handful each of flat-leaf parsley and tarragon leaves
57g/2oz quark
2 eggs
x2 hovis wheatgerm bread *(or any hexb bread crumbled down to breadcrumbs)
Fry Light

1. Preheat the oven to 200ºC/Gas 6. Using a small, sharp knife, slice into each chicken breast horizontally, taking care not to sever the flesh completely, to form a &#8216;pocket&#8217;. Season the cavity.
2. Make the garlic and herb filling: peel and crush the garlic, finely chop the herbs and mix with the quark. Spoon the mixture into each cavity and press together gently to seal.
3. Beat the eggs and brush half over the bottom side of the chicken breasts. Sprinkle lightly with half of the breadcrumbs. Turn over and repeat with the remaining egg and breadcrumbs.
4. Place the Kievs on a baking tray, spray with Fry Light and bake for 20-25 minutes, until golden and cooked through.


----------



## MrsQ

weigh in tonight. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

Just had some really bad news. My friends husband died. they had gone on holiday to india and both him and his husband got really ill and ended up in hospital but his husband was worse and was in intensive care. George (the husband) got better and they semeed to be getting somewhere although he was very frail and i woke up to a text announcing george had died! :( Really really shocked and walking around like a zombie :( They were soulmates. x


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck for tonight Mrs Q!

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Elli21 said:


> :D
> 
> I lost 4.5lbs this week!
> Slimmer of the week :D
> 
> Im so chuffed!! Ive lost 10.5lbs in 4 weeks!!
> 
> :happydance:

Well done! 

I really need to get back on it properly cos I used to be slimmer of the week nearly every week and I havent been for a few weeks! Im sick of feeling sorry for myself now haha! :shrug:

Time to get back to how I was cos I was doing so well! I have been losing weight but not like I used to cos of the odd choccy bar here and there! Oops! 

My class is a tuesday night! Is anyone elses class using the electronic log in. We start from next week hopefully! I help my leader get all the weigh in sheets and I take the money so I am wondering if its good! lol 

Congrats on all the losses and maintains. A loss is a loss and a maintain is better than a gain! Hehe!


----------



## Laura2919

MrsQ said:


> weigh in tonight. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> Just had some really bad news. My friends husband died. they had gone on holiday to india and both him and his husband got really ill and ended up in hospital but his husband was worse and was in intensive care. George (the husband) got better and they semeed to be getting somewhere although he was very frail and i woke up to a text announcing george had died! :( Really really shocked and walking around like a zombie :( They were soulmates. x

Oh no sorry to hear that! RIP George! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Mines electronic hun, with a card its good!

I go on tuesday nights too. Got on the scales this morning and it said 15st 7lbs!! Amazing. Hope it keeps going down for my next weigh in. My scales weigh less than the SW ones though I think.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys. really nervous about weigh in.

Laura my group has been using the electronic one since i started 6 weeks ago and its really good. I have a card that gets swiped and put in this machine thats like a pin card thing and you weigh and it tells them how much you lost!#
xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Thats brilliant.. I cant wait to use it!! Lol.. I was just looking and I have 1st 12lb to target and I might go a bit more depending! I have a look in my head and want to stick to it.. 
I have been going for 16 weeks now! Longest ever and I havent ever missed a day!


----------



## 4magpies

Thats well good laura. I have to miss one in 3 weeks because I am away for my birthday.

Gonna be sad not to get weighed! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

MrsQ - So sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

MrsQ so sorry to hear about your friend, and to happen so sudden on holiday. Your friend must be heartbroken, at least he has been lucky enough to find his soulmate and share the time they had, at least he has friends like you to help him through this hard time x x :hugs:

Well done AQ and Eli - that's terrific, everyone is doing really well. Its so inspiring coming in and reading on your progress. I am doing well staying away from scales midweek, but I don't want give myself false hope, but my body feels different, I feel lighter and tighter, I got the measuring tape out and I have lost 1.5 inch from both my hip and waist, 2 inch from my bust areas, 1 inch from my thigh and upper arm!!! 

So the scales may not be showing as good as result but combined with inch loss at least I am making a bit more progress. 

I think I am just getting nervous I just really want to see a good loss again this week, I would love it to be 3lb, its ambitious I know but it would be great to see X


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Laura2919 said:


> Well done!
> 
> I really need to get back on it properly cos I used to be slimmer of the week nearly every week and I havent been for a few weeks! Im sick of feeling sorry for myself now haha! :shrug:
> 
> Time to get back to how I was cos I was doing so well! I have been losing weight but not like I used to cos of the odd choccy bar here and there! Oops!
> 
> My class is a tuesday night! Is anyone elses class using the electronic log in. We start from next week hopefully! I help my leader get all the weigh in sheets and I take the money so I am wondering if its good! lol
> 
> Congrats on all the losses and maintains. A loss is a loss and a maintain is better than a gain! Hehe!

Hi Laura, I think its great that you help out, would you never fancy becoming one of their consultants, seeing as you help out and get the girls motivated? I always see ads for it and think that perhaps I could do it, I think when you get into it and can inspire others its a really good feeling. My old group had the electronic machine and it seemed a lot easier and quicker than the paper way. Good luck with the launch x


----------



## Laura2919

KittyKatBabe said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> I really need to get back on it properly cos I used to be slimmer of the week nearly every week and I havent been for a few weeks! Im sick of feeling sorry for myself now haha! :shrug:
> 
> Time to get back to how I was cos I was doing so well! I have been losing weight but not like I used to cos of the odd choccy bar here and there! Oops!
> 
> My class is a tuesday night! Is anyone elses class using the electronic log in. We start from next week hopefully! I help my leader get all the weigh in sheets and I take the money so I am wondering if its good! lol
> 
> Congrats on all the losses and maintains. A loss is a loss and a maintain is better than a gain! Hehe!
> 
> Hi Laura, I think its great that you help out, would you never fancy becoming one of their consultants, seeing as you help out and get the girls motivated? I always see ads for it and think that perhaps I could do it, I think when you get into it and can inspire others its a really good feeling. My old group had the electronic machine and it seemed a lot easier and quicker than the paper way. Good luck with the launch xClick to expand...

Right now, No! I dont think I have the confidence to do it yet but that might all change when I get to my target weight and I can say look at me I have had twins and I am a single mum and I managed to slim down to my target weight so it can be done and everything is possible if you wish to do it. I am not a confident speaker either and when I have to address the class its a bit daunting but I suppose I would know a few faces because I have lots of friends that do it! 

I love helping out and it saves her having to be so late starting group so she can explain the plan to all the new people who are joining!


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ- im sorry for the loss of your friends's husband :-(
I was at a funeral this morning of a family friend of ours. Very sad due to the circumstances...https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8689135.stm

Well this morning at the wake i had rice and a bit of beef chilli and a small glass of wine so thats 10 syns used so far. I had 2 syn free chorizo sausages with beans and scrambled egg for lunch and a apple and choc orange alpen light bar (heb).
Me and DH are going for a couple of drinks later this afternoon but il only have 2 drinks as i am going the cinema on saturday with my friend to see SATC 2 (cnt wait!!) and i like to have a few sweets or maybe a cornetto and need syns for that 


Good luck to mrsQ an anyone else getting weighed tonight!
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hellooooo is anybody there? or have we all slipped thru a grid as we are losing sooo much weight? ;-) lol.

well for tea i had 2 lamb chops with new potatoes and salad and now im going to make some syn free rice pudding for the first time as it sounds delicious and i still have to use my HEA 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I had smoked white fish, cous cous and steamed veg! Was lush and I was so hungry.

Fat free greek yoghurt for afters!

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

I lost 1.5lbs!! woohoooo 1 stone 3 and a half lbs in 6 weeks!

Also won pepper and cous cous at the raffle. any ideas for a stuffed cous cous meal?
xxx


----------



## Naya69

haha AQ i like the grid thing made me giggle we cud only wish hey.....

for tea i had hummm well iam not sure what it was really it was chicken in plum tomoatos with peas chick peas and potatoes was ok but not great i think i like the pork chops with veg might have that tomoz x


----------



## Naya69

also last week i lost 10lbs and according to me wii ive only lost 2 lbs i really hope i lose another 2 just so i can get my stone award :)


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> I lost 1.5lbs!! woohoooo 1 stone 3 and a half lbs in 6 weeks!
> 
> Also won pepper and cous cous at the raffle. any ideas for a stuffed cous cous meal?
> xxx

Well done MrsQ!:happydance: That is really good going!
Well my syn free rice pudding is simmering as we speak so hope iv made it right as i dnt have scales so have to guess measurements... lol
Smells nice tho 
I am hoping for a 3lb loss this wk so then il be 17 stone 7lb and well away from the 18 mark! i just wanna get under 17 stone fast and NEVER get there again!
My back is a lot better so iv been more active today. Going to go for a 15 min walk tomoz and see how that goes, then get back into my body magic plan cos i want my bronze medal:blush:

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> I lost 1.5lbs!! woohoooo 1 stone 3 and a half lbs in 6 weeks!
> 
> Also won pepper and cous cous at the raffle. any ideas for a stuffed cous cous meal?
> xxx
> 
> Well done MrsQ!:happydance: That is really good going!
> Well my syn free rice pudding is simmering as we speak so hope iv made it right as i dnt have scales so have to guess measurements... lol
> Smells nice tho
> I am hoping for a 3lb loss this wk so then il be 17 stone 7lb and well away from the 18 mark! i just wanna get under 17 stone fast and NEVER get there again!
> My back is a lot better so iv been more active today. Going to go for a 15 min walk tomoz and see how that goes, then get back into my body magic plan cos i want my bronze medal:blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ohhhhhhh how you doing your rice pud?

Also i now am 17.9 and a half. and like you wanna get into the 16s and then when i am in the 16s i will want rid too.

what you wanna get down to? I am only 5"3 and want to be at least 13 something which i was when i met hubby in 2006 anything lower than that is brilliant.
xx


----------



## mimmymoo

hi can i pls join you ladies ? 

im 24 weeks pg (today!) and have been doing sw for cpl weeks now, only had a loss of 0.5lb so far, but better off than on i guess .. at least im maintaining

i have put on 14lbs in 24 weeks which i guess is not too bad, but really dont want to put on much more .. if i can lose 0.5lb fat a week to cancel out baby weight gain that would be great!


----------



## MrsQ

mimmymoo said:


> hi can i pls join you ladies ?
> 
> im 24 weeks pg (today!) and have been doing sw for cpl weeks now, only had a loss of 0.5lb so far, but better off than on i guess .. at least im maintaining
> 
> i have put on 14lbs in 24 weeks which i guess is not too bad, but really dont want to put on much more .. if i can lose 0.5lb fat a week to cancel out baby weight gain that would be great!

Hi welcome and congrats on your impending bubba.
xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done mrs Q! I got on my scales today and they showed 15st 6lbs!! Wooop.

Looking forward to my weigh in next week.

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies - Well done Mrs Q :happydance: :cloud9::thumbup:

So sorry to hear about your friend though :hugs: and also to AQ, what horrid circumstances :cry:

Hope you're all feeling fab and motivated - I'm not even legitimately on holiday yet and already had a fish from the chippy greedy :mamafy: :devil: ah well, I'll swim every day to make up for it :happydance: 

Will pop by at some point to see how everyone is if phone lets me but will be back next weekend otherwise, take care dudes 

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

MrsQ said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> I lost 1.5lbs!! woohoooo 1 stone 3 and a half lbs in 6 weeks!
> 
> Also won pepper and cous cous at the raffle. any ideas for a stuffed cous cous meal?
> xxx
> 
> Well done MrsQ!:happydance: That is really good going!
> Well my syn free rice pudding is simmering as we speak so hope iv made it right as i dnt have scales so have to guess measurements... lol
> Smells nice tho
> I am hoping for a 3lb loss this wk so then il be 17 stone 7lb and well away from the 18 mark! i just wanna get under 17 stone fast and NEVER get there again!
> My back is a lot better so iv been more active today. Going to go for a 15 min walk tomoz and see how that goes, then get back into my body magic plan cos i want my bronze medal:blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhh how you doing your rice pud?
> 
> Also i now am 17.9 and a half. and like you wanna get into the 16s and then when i am in the 16s i will want rid too.
> 
> what you wanna get down to? I am only 5"3 and want to be at least 13 something which i was when i met hubby in 2006 anything lower than that is brilliant.
> xxClick to expand...


I am now 17.10 so we are almost same weight! ooh the race is on:winkwink:
hehe. I am almost 5ft 9in so my target weight is 11 stones as when i was this weight when i was 19 i was a size 12 and it was just sooo perfect... aaah the good old days...:blush:

I made the rice pudding with the recipe u gave us  it was delish but a bit dry as i added the 350ml skimmed milk but forgot the 200ml water... lol.
Tasty sweet treat tho 

Pip- have a fab holiday! :winkwink:



Welcome Mimmy! hope u get a great loss 

xxx


----------



## katycam

Hello ladies, I gave up on sw the last 2 weeks but I'm back on it now. I think it's because my oh had 2 weeks leave so we had what he wanted. 
I'm so determined to get under 13stone.
Been doing just dance on the wii and going to try and keep doing that and a workout DVD each day! 
What are the lowest syn crisps I can have?


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> I lost 1.5lbs!! woohoooo 1 stone 3 and a half lbs in 6 weeks!
> 
> Also won pepper and cous cous at the raffle. any ideas for a stuffed cous cous meal?
> xxx
> 
> Well done MrsQ!:happydance: That is really good going!
> Well my syn free rice pudding is simmering as we speak so hope iv made it right as i dnt have scales so have to guess measurements... lol
> Smells nice tho
> I am hoping for a 3lb loss this wk so then il be 17 stone 7lb and well away from the 18 mark! i just wanna get under 17 stone fast and NEVER get there again!
> My back is a lot better so iv been more active today. Going to go for a 15 min walk tomoz and see how that goes, then get back into my body magic plan cos i want my bronze medal:blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohhhhhhh how you doing your rice pud?
> 
> Also i now am 17.9 and a half. and like you wanna get into the 16s and then when i am in the 16s i will want rid too.
> 
> what you wanna get down to? I am only 5"3 and want to be at least 13 something which i was when i met hubby in 2006 anything lower than that is brilliant.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I am now 17.10 so we are almost same weight! ooh the race is on:winkwink:
> hehe. I am almost 5ft 9in so my target weight is 11 stones as when i was this weight when i was 19 i was a size 12 and it was just sooo perfect... aaah the good old days...:blush:
> 
> I made the rice pudding with the recipe u gave us  it was delish but a bit dry as i added the 350ml skimmed milk but forgot the 200ml water... lol.
> Tasty sweet treat tho
> 
> Pip- have a fab holiday! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Mimmy! hope u get a great loss
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh whens your next weigh in?

x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

katycam said:


> Hello ladies, I gave up on sw the last 2 weeks but I'm back on it now. I think it's because my oh had 2 weeks leave so we had what he wanted.
> I'm so determined to get under 13stone.
> Been doing just dance on the wii and going to try and keep doing that and a workout DVD each day!
> What are the lowest syn crisps I can have?

Hi Katycam, I think French Fries are the lowest @4 syns, but they have to be the multipack packs as slightly less in them. The rest are 4.5 syns.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well girls how are we all, I have just weighed in - its not my official weigh in this morning, but i am 2lbs heavier!!! I am just hoping its still because i have my period and not been the loo yet, I know it sounds horrible and sorry about sharing that.:blush:

Just feel a bit disheartened, I have been good this week, really good, I know I had Pizza Hut on Sunday but I have done flexi syns to cover them and i have been really good, I have also been exercising - one thing which it may be is not enough water drinking...I only drink water (no tea, coffee or pop - unless in vodka..pop that is), but perhaps I have had a couple of days where not enough has been drunk. I really wanted to lose 2lb this week so I get my half stone aware, not put it on............. so I am trying my hardest to stay positive and think that today is not my weigh in day so I can still do this! 

I have been trying clothes on and my body does feel more toned and slimmer, but the scales aren't showing it yet, do you think its possible to have 2 weeks maintain then my body catches up when the fat gets burned up??? Am I clutching at straws..........must think PMA, must think PMA.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

PS well done girls on the meals, I made my OH a meal from the Extra Easy cookbook and he loved, (Liver and Bacon with Spring Onion Mash!) plus doesn't help that OH is dropping pounds dead easy and i am not lol, his work pants have gone very baggy!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Men always lose weight quicker.

And yes french fries are the best and I love the worcester sauce ones. Mmm. Amazing for 4syns. My antibiotics have given me a dodgy belly so not feeling to hungry. Argh. Cant win this week.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

kitty- u might be retaining water hun, so dont worry u will lose next wk ;-)

Katy- welcome back! 

MrsQ- I next weighed on wednesday morning then i leave for London straight after 
Dont think il be taking my lappy as dont trust leavin it in hotel room so will update when i get home on the Sat  

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

One of the lads that has moved dealerships has just been in and told me ive lost loads of weight. Feeling good about myself!!

Everyone has just been the chippy and all I had is a pot of peas! Haha.

Whoop go me.

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya lovely ladies. 

Sorry to pester you but i was wondering what books you need to follow the SW plan? I have got a 2010 food directory but now need to know what else i need so i can plan meals etc. I cant goto the group due to kids/OH's job etc so just doing from home.

So any tips would be greatly recieved :flower: x


----------



## africaqueen

baby.love said:


> Hiya lovely ladies.
> 
> Sorry to pester you but i was wondering what books you need to follow the SW plan? I have got a 2010 food directory but now need to know what else i need so i can plan meals etc. I cant goto the group due to kids/OH's job etc so just doing from home.
> 
> So any tips would be greatly recieved :flower: x

Hi 
If u cnt make the group, you can join SW online and they will send u a starter pack with all the books u will need and u can record your weight online:winkwink: Good luck and if u need any other info, just ask xxx


----------



## catkin1508

doing pretty well so far except had a chocolate muffin and a frappe mocha at lunch :0( hoping the 3hrs walking today burned it off- apart from that ive stuck to the plan!! Am doing green days mainly. Need to think up some interesting meal ideas for the weekend any suggetions??


----------



## Naya69

well tonight iam making home made burgers its not lean mince as thats twice as much as normal gonna have a salad with it do you think the burgers will be really fatty??


----------



## MrsQ

depends if you make them with extra lean mince?

Well we went to bognor regis today and it was LOVELY. I got a burnt forhead lol and i stuck to the diet 100% even tho i was gagging for seaside chips! 

Had my kiev again tonight i am in love!
xxx


----------



## Elli21

offs!!

Im off the wagon :(

All week since my weigh in on wednesday night, ive known im going for a drink with my mate on sunday night, ive known im going to be naughty. So for some reason ive been naughty all thursday, all today and tomorrow and sunday im at work....:(
Ill pull my finger out....I will get back on this tomorrow, and sunday day, naughty night, then back on it monday morning!!

I feel shitty for slacking!!! :(

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## MrsQ

jump back on. its summer you want to wear a slinky dress!!!


----------



## Naya69

Elli21 said:


> offs!!
> 
> Im off the wagon :(
> 
> All week since my weigh in on wednesday night, ive known im going for a drink with my mate on sunday night, ive known im going to be naughty. So for some reason ive been naughty all thursday, all today and tomorrow and sunday im at work....:(
> Ill pull my finger out....I will get back on this tomorrow, and sunday day, naughty night, then back on it monday morning!!
> 
> I feel shitty for slacking!!! :(
> 
> Hope ur all ok xx

dont worry we all have out bad moments i will admit i eat nearly a full packet of oreos the other nite i just couldnt help it they just kept dunking themselfs in my milk nd jumpin into my mouth :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> offs!!
> 
> Im off the wagon :(
> 
> All week since my weigh in on wednesday night, ive known im going for a drink with my mate on sunday night, ive known im going to be naughty. So for some reason ive been naughty all thursday, all today and tomorrow and sunday im at work....:(
> Ill pull my finger out....I will get back on this tomorrow, and sunday day, naughty night, then back on it monday morning!!
> 
> I feel shitty for slacking!!! :(
> 
> Hope ur all ok xx


Elli, one or 2 bad days is ok, but dont let it ruin your whole plan and the effort u have put in so far. We only end up feeling crap about ourselves again if we fail or gain weight so try have a healthy day tomorrow and enjoy ur drinks with your friend, then from monday start afresh and u will get back into it and you CAN do it:happydance:

Iv been good since my weigh in but going cinema 2moz so gonna treat myself to some sweets  i am not drinking all wkend as i want us to do our best to get pregnant this mth so that should help  cannot give up choc tho! haha.

Had a lovely chicken stir fry with new potatoes for tea, followed by some fruit and a mullerlight. Still got some my HEA milk left so gonna make a small bowl of syn free rice pudding for supper as its sooo delicious! yummy.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Naya69 said:


> well tonight iam making home made burgers its not lean mince as thats twice as much as normal gonna have a salad with it do you think the burgers will be really fatty??

Home made burgers are only syn free if they are made with extra lean mince, u even have to syn them if made with just lean mince so with normal mince, i dread to think of the syn value... lol. Its probs ok as a one off but i wouldnt eat them reg xxx


----------



## Naya69

africaqueen said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> well tonight iam making home made burgers its not lean mince as thats twice as much as normal gonna have a salad with it do you think the burgers will be really fatty??
> 
> Home made burgers are only syn free if they are made with extra lean mince, u even have to syn them if made with just lean mince so with normal mince, i dread to think of the syn value... lol. Its probs ok as a one off but i wouldnt eat them reg xxxClick to expand...

ooppss i wont be doing that again :dohh:


----------



## MrsQ

i just got what offs means hahahahaha./
x


----------



## MrsQ

right i tired to tweak the pancakes. 
Used a tub of quark, 4 eggs and two capfuls of vanilla essance with 1tsp baking powder.
They TASTE the same as a normal pancake but dont lay as flat and i have a plate of mush lol but tastes yummy.

Lunch - Pasta and home made pasta sauce with cheese aa

Dinner - Husbands home made curry. He uses alot of mango chutney and cornflour so will just not have any syns today apart from that! 
xxx


----------



## catkin1508

how do you make the home made burgers- i take it they are free on a red day??


----------



## Naya69

catkin1508 said:


> how do you make the home made burgers- i take it they are free on a red day??

HOME MADE BURGERS

1 medium red onion peeled
200g canned borotti beans drained
1 level table spoon of tomato puree
salt and pepper
283g/10oz extra lean mince beef

you will need to blend all the ingrediants in a blender and then shape into burgers and then cook on a grill for 10 mins each side this recipe will make 4 :thumbup:

FREE ON EASY
5 SYNS ON GREEN
11 SYNS ON ORIGINAL

this recipe was taken out of the slimming world family feasts for a fiver book x


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh i will have to give the syn free burgers a try 
I am lazy and buy them ready made from my local butcher as he has the licence to call his burgers and sausages syn free and they are bloody lovely but a lil expensive really.

For brekky this morning i had cornflakes(5 syns) with some milk from my HEA and a pear.
I am going to have a ham salad sandwich (HEB) and a muller light with melon for my lunch, then its off to the flicks with my friend to watch SATC 2  yaaaaaaaaaay.

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done on the weight loss MrsQ!! 

I am out tonight! Not planning on being good! Going to have a pizza and a bottle of wine hehe!! I dont drink often but when I do I like to do it properly lol!! :rofl: 

Hello to all the new ladies and Elli I had a week like that! I really just couldnt be bothered but like my leader says you can either go straight to your goal weight without having any bad days and be bored or you can take the scenic route.. Dont worry hun! Just try and get back on it asap!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well good afternoon ladies, we had a syn free bbq last night, basically just bbq' chicken breast, steak (all fat removed) and some pork and corn on cobs, but I did have about 7 vodka tonics and I then had 2 slices of pizza from the takeaway, so I am hoping I haven't ruined the weight loss for me. Going to weigh in in the morning.

Today menu

b/f - 1 weetabix with skimmed milk (HEX covered)
Lunch - Bacon, Carrot, Potato, and Lentil Soup which is lush and syn free
Dinner - Syn Free Chilli with Boiled Rice

May have a couple of Vodka's again, but will see.....depends if OH will treat me I am skint as I need bulk of wages for holiday spending money!

Did my workout everyday from Wednesday so feel good with that progress and i plan on doing double tomoz, my OH is out for his birthday drinks with the boys, and i am planning on a bit of a pamper session for myself. Going to make my meal plan, but I keep thinking that I may do the cereal diet or slim fast for the next 2 weeks to speed up loss again for the holiday, what do people think????


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Well just got back from the cinema as went to see SATC 2. Enjoyed it, but not as good as the first movie although it was really funny 

I managed to get through 2 curly wurlys and 6 fruit pastels. lol. Seeing as im not drinking this wk i decided to satify my sweet tooth instead and i really enjoyed them. I still have a decent amount of syns left so im confident i will lose this wk and really hope its 3lb 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls..........

Well I didnt have owt to eat all day had a manic day at work. Only usually do every other saturday and just the mornings but did a full day today.

Just been to do the food shop for some healthy stuff. Got a pasta salad thing for tea. 400 cals for a massive pot!! Amazing. Stuffed.

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well today i went down to my mates as she had me babysitting her lo over nite and today and she brought back from the pub 24 bottles of red wkd i was sooo tempted but they are cramed full of syns so i refused :(

today ive had a bannana and iam just waiting for my jacket potaoe to cook as iam having steak ad salad with it lush :)


----------



## MrsQ

well done girlies for sticking to it. the weekends are hard arent they?

I am off to the inlaws today for sunday roast. I will use all my syns bar 1 on this as i dunno how she makes the roast and i dont want people knowing i am on yet ANOTHER diet. 

haveing bacon and egg sarnie (b) for breakfast witha few dollops of ketchup 1 syn.

Dinner will prob be hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i dunno yet. x


----------



## Laura2919

I had pizza, galaxy counters, wine gums and a bottle and a half of wine last night! Oops! I knew I was going to be naughty and I could of been a lot worse. Gonna be super good until I get weighed on tuesday :happydance:

I had to come home at 3am cos the girls wouldnt settle at my mates but we had gone to bed by then so it didnt ruin our night!! lol :thumbup:

I had a great night and lots of laughs so thats ok. 

I am thinking of having a nice ham salad sandwich for lunch! Hope your all enjoying the bank holiday weekend..


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh i just joined on Thursday. need to re-set my weightloss ticker to zero so i can track slimming world's influence properly!


----------



## africaqueen

Enjoy your roast MrsQ 

Laura- Glad u had a good nite hun. We all need a blow out now and again. It keeps us on the plan in the long run if we dont deprive ourselves 

Tigger- welcome to the thread hun. Hope u take to SW like a duck to water ;-)

I had syn free sausages with scrambled eggs and a slice toast for dinner and im going out for a lil walk near the beach soon so gonna treat myself to a strawberry cornetto 

Im defrosting lamb chops for tea so il be having them with boiled potatoes and veg 
Still not drinking so good to spend points on sweet treats instead. lol

Have a fab BH wkend girlies xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi ladies iam stuck iam trying to get a weight loss ticker ive tryed with the ticker factory but it keeps coming up as this ticker only works with a 100lbs lose or more can someone help me please :flower:


----------



## MrsQ

didnt go in laws they cancelled soooooooooooooooooooooooooo i made sw friendly jamie olivers mountain meatballs. TOOK AGES as it has like 100000 ingredients but oh so worth it! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
 



Attached Files:







P1020942.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pink1981

Hi everyone!! Hope you are all well!

Got back from hols yesterday, had a fab time!! I tried to stick to the plan but ended up caving and had a few naughties (pub chips, ice cream and chinese) and i didnt have any of my HEa :nope: Did loads of excercise though!

I really reeaaaallllly hope i havent gained :cry:

Today i've had....

Brekkie - Bacon sarnie (HEb and 1 syn spread)
Lunch - Chicken Mug shot
Dinner - Chicken wrapped in bacon,jacket pot and beans (1 syn spread)
Snacks - 2 apples


----------



## Pink1981

MrsQ said:


> didnt go in laws they cancelled soooooooooooooooooooooooooo i made sw friendly jamie olivers mountain meatballs. TOOK AGES as it has like 100000 ingredients but oh so worth it! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

That looks yummy!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Pink 
If u have gained, at least it was worth it for a great holiday and u can get right back on track now ;-) me and dh are going away for a few days to london for his 30th on wed so il be having a few treats there but doing loads of walking so hope to at least maintain.

I sooo enjoyed my cornetto before and i still have 20 syns left intill wed so im happy with that. Il probs use them on curly wurlys as iv got a real sweet tooth this wk! lol

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Ladies, Well as you know I caved on Fri night and didn't do so well. Today a little bit better, I have not had a drink (but not exercised either...yet!), been ironing for most of the afternoon and went the garden centre this morning with my mum n dad. OH is in blackpool having a birthday day out with the lads

So I have had the following today - I am thinking flexi syn day - just cannot be bothered really

B/F - lean bacon, beans (2 Crumpets!!!) 10 syns
Lunch - Pasta, Tuna and Plum Tomato
Dinner - SW Chips, Chicken and Mushy Peas 

Snacks - Worcester Sauce French Fries 4.5 syns, Galaxy Bar 6.5 syns - plus I am tempted to have some bisto on my tea!!! EEEEK and I wanted a vodka n tonic!!! So I won't have the latter - but thats 

*21 SYNS TODAY!!!!*

But as I say if I balance this with a couple of days the rest of the week, its not bad. Although I am still peeved about scales and the results. 

Going to watch the Terry Pratchett - Going Postal on Sky now. Just wanted to wish you all happy bank holiday - I know we may slip but this should make us stick a bit harder during the week. Chin up and all that !!! x x


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks for the welcome. 
I haven't a bloodly clue what i'm supposed to eat :dohh: 
it's the healthy extras etc that are confusing me i think. Didn't have it all explained properly as the other newbies were all returners so knew what they were doin really. :(


----------



## MrsQ

Pink1981 said:


> MrsQ said:
> 
> 
> didnt go in laws they cancelled soooooooooooooooooooooooooo i made sw friendly jamie olivers mountain meatballs. TOOK AGES as it has like 100000 ingredients but oh so worth it! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> That looks yummy!!Click to expand...

it is/ theres sooooooo many ingredients but when i get a chnce i wikll get recipe up.


----------



## CocoaOne

I've had a bad weekend too girls :cry:

Had a bad day with LO yesterday and needed a chocolate pick-me-up so devoured 2 galaxy bars (22 syns I think...)
Today was going well (weetabix for brekkie and batchelors rice for lunch), but then I ended up at an impromptu BBQ which didn't have much SW friendly food. Ate quite a bit of French stick bread with clover (sooooo good!), a sausage, some doritos, and a bowl of eton mess. Not going to bother trying to work out the syns, but it could have been worse I suppose. 

Tomorrow is a new day....


----------



## africaqueen

Yep we all have bad days but tomorrow is another day ;-)
I have been good again today and even turned down a offer of going the pub for a few drinks even tho im bored out of my mind cos dh at work till tuesday nite. Really wanted a glass of wine but never so well proud! lol. Also trying to not drink often now other than the odd glass of rose with a meal, as i really want to get pregnant this mth or next mth.

I am having some syn free rice pudding for supper and a glass of no added sugar cordial.
Watching 'the holiday' and chilling.
Looking forward to going to get dh a bday gift tomorrow and a nice card so will be walking round the shops and getting some cardio in ;-) hehe

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning ladies 
Hope we are all surviving the bh wkend. lol.
I got up bright and early and ate some syn free pancakes for brekky, and this time i got them spot on and they actually tasted very similar to a actual pancake!! woohooo. 

I am going shopping for dh's birthday gift soon so thats at least a 15-20 min walk towards my bronze body magic 

I am going to cook chicken pasta with homemade sauce for tea tonight cos dh is coming home for the night from work 

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm staying in with Megan today- the weather is pants! Luckily there's no bad food in the house, so I've got no choice but to be good today :winkwink:

AQ - enjoy your walk!


----------



## Pink1981

Evening everyone! Well i've weighed myself and i was 17 stone 3lbs on my scales before i went on holiday and no i'm 16 stone 13lbs!!! Can't believe it!! Unfortunately the SW scales weigh me at a couple of lbs heavier than mine but i was 17stone 4.5lbs last time so it looks like i haven't gained :happydance:

Hope you enjoyed your walk AQ, and managed to get you hubby a nice present!

We've gota busy week this week so i need to sort out my meals for the week.... i find it so much easier to stick to that way! Its BIL birthday tomorrow so we are seeing DH's family for the arvo. Weds is weigh in day and thurs dh has to go for a meeting with the job centre in the town next to ours and i will be shopping for a dress for a wedding we are going to saturday. I cant believe i have left it this late to get something! Oh well wish me luck!

I've had a really odd day, feel quite down. I'm enjoying the diet (sorry, food optimising! lol) and i'mloving the results. I'm just so annoyed with myself that i got so big... and i'm quite impatient waiting for things.... it feels like 4 stone is just soooo much to lose and i only have 12 weeks free at SW and i don't know what i'm going to after that! Sorry for the downer, just needed to get that out!!

Had egg on toast for brekkie, pasta n sauce for lunch and having chicken rice and peas for dinner. Haven't had nearly enough fruit though or drink.


----------



## tiggertea

I been good today. (I think!!)
Shredded wheat and a kiwi fruit for brekkie.
no morning snack
ham salad for lunch (w. a small -approx 0.5syn- portion light coleslaw since i don't really like it much!!)
strawberries during afternoon
gammon, fresh pineapple, peas & sweetcorn and potatoes for dinner.


----------



## Naya69

well ive just been to weigh in and ive lost 5 and a half pounds whoop :happydance: thats 15 and a half in 2 weeks so ive received my stone sticker i was so chuffed and the sw people are amazed at my progress i even over heard someone in the quee saying to her friend thats the girl who lost 10lbs last week made me feel good :blush: 

hope everyone else is having a good bh and we havent got too many syners xxx


----------



## catkin1508

well ive had 3 days off the wagon :0( Weighed myself this morning and had stayed the same so am hoping will have maintained at least this week!! Giving myself a kick up the backside to get back on it. Food shop being delivered tommorow and have made sure i haven't bought anything i shouldnt be having!! Just need to make sure i stick to plan this week. Glad everyone is doing well!!


----------



## africaqueen

Pink- yep i managed to get dh a nice pair of white foster grant sunglasses and a gorgeous turquoise t'shirt from office so im happy with the gifts 
Ooh cant wait till london!! we are off on wed and im going to be taking some mug shots and fruit with me for the room so i can have syn free brekky and snacks and then try to choose carefully when we eat out. Except on the thursday which is my dh's 30th bday, as we are going into china town for a meal and then clubbing in soho so probs have a few syns then... lol. I should manage to dance it off if my back stays ok... 


Naya- well done hun! very good x

Well i couldnt b arsed making myself any tea as iv felt tired all day, so i just had some slices of ham, pickled onions and crabsticks and then some pineapple and a mullerlight for dessert. 

Going shopping tomorrow for stuff for a packed lunch for the train journey on wed and some fruit to take etc as altho i will let my hair down a little, i want to keep the damage minimal. lol xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Morning all

Firstly WELL BURLOODY DONE Naya69 thats amazing!!!!! you must be so pleased! 

M<y diet went tits up yesterday as went in laws and they did a roast an d then i was given a glass of champagne £260 bottle worth lol and there it went. Then I got home and was annoyed with hubby so i ate my weight in pizzas from the freezer lol.

BUT weighed myself this morning and it said 17.2 and iw as 17.7 last week at home so i have to have lost! must have been the champers 

OH and one of my sister in laws (hubby is one of 10 kids) said to me "you look different have you had your hair cut?" and i said "nope i need it cut tho" So she went "oh my god you've lost weight! Well done that girl" hehehehehehx


----------



## tiggertea

OMG Well done Naya!


----------



## CocoaOne

That's a fab loss Naya! Well done!

I lost 1.5lbs this week - not too bad given the galaxy and BBQ incidents!

Start weight - 172lbs / 12st 4lbs
Loss this week - 1.5lbs
Total loss - 3.5lbs
Current weight- 168.5lbs / 12st 0.5lbs


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey girls, you are all doing very well, congrats on the weight loss all of you. I feel like a failure now as I have put 1lb on.........but when I look back at my diet sheet I am over on my syns by 21 :dohh:, which means the galaxy bar and crisps I had pushed me over the edge!, But musn't lose focus, yesterday was the beginning of a new week, I do my diet sheet Monday to Monday and I am weighing in Fri or Sat.

I know my syns have gone over, but this week I am going to limit my carbs and try and do the red day approach mixed with extra easy on some days.... does anyone have any comparisons of success on red day v extra easy v green days???? Also decided I need to up my free food, so apart from the choc donut yesterday I decided that I would eat more fruit in the day and make sure I have 2litres of water.

Yesterday - 

1 crumpet - 5 syns
lunch - bacon, fried egg and beans
Dinner - lamb curry and boiled rice. (curry is syn free as homemade with tinned tomatoes, lean lamb fillet, peppers, mushroom, spinach and curry powder, chilli, ginger and coriander.)

Snacks - doughnut - 12 syns :blush:, apple

Today - :happydance::happydance::happydance:
b/f - 2 weetabix and skimmed milk
Lunch - cod fillet and mushy peas
Dinner - Either Stuffed Aubergine (with salad) or Chicken and Bacon Salad

Snacks - Natural Fat Free Yoghurt, Satsuma, Apples

Fingers crossed girls, I have 14 days (2 more weigh ins) I am hoping I can lose at least 4lb before my hol, this will let me reach my half stone goal, which I really think I deserve! Scared of losing my diet focus, I just really want to get to 11stone before we baby try and I am so close.................:cry::cry:


----------



## Laura2919

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hey girls, you are all doing very well, congrats on the weight loss all of you. I feel like a failure now as I have put 1lb on.........but when I look back at my diet sheet I am over on my syns by 21 :dohh:, which means the galaxy bar and crisps I had pushed me over the edge!, But musn't lose focus, yesterday was the beginning of a new week, I do my diet sheet Monday to Monday and I am weighing in Fri or Sat.
> 
> I know my syns have gone over, but this week I am going to limit my carbs and try and do the red day approach mixed with extra easy on some days.... does anyone have any comparisons of success on red day v extra easy v green days???? Also decided I need to up my free food, so apart from the choc donut yesterday I decided that I would eat more fruit in the day and make sure I have 2litres of water.
> 
> Yesterday -
> 
> 1 crumpet - 5 syns
> lunch - bacon, fried egg and beans
> Dinner - lamb curry and boiled rice. (curry is syn free as homemade with tinned tomatoes, lean lamb fillet, peppers, mushroom, spinach and curry powder, chilli, ginger and coriander.)
> 
> Snacks - doughnut - 12 syns :blush:, apple
> 
> Today - :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> b/f - 2 weetabix and skimmed milk
> Lunch - cod fillet and mushy peas
> Dinner - Either Stuffed Aubergine (with salad) or Chicken and Bacon Salad
> 
> Snacks - Natural Fat Free Yoghurt, Satsuma, Apples
> 
> Fingers crossed girls, I have 14 days (2 more weigh ins) I am hoping I can lose at least 4lb before my hol, this will let me reach my half stone goal, which I really think I deserve! Scared of losing my diet focus, I just really want to get to 11stone before we baby try and I am so close.................:cry::cry:

I am sure I have gained this week! Just get back on it and be good. I hope I can.. I am very pleased though although have a long way to go!! 

The doughnut sounded worth the syns though lol


----------



## Laura2919

Naya69 said:


> well ive just been to weigh in and ive lost 5 and a half pounds whoop :happydance: thats 15 and a half in 2 weeks so ive received my stone sticker i was so chuffed and the sw people are amazed at my progress i even over heard someone in the quee saying to her friend thats the girl who lost 10lbs last week made me feel good :blush:
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good bh and we havent got too many syners xxx

Well done :thumbup:!!


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry girls I havent been on been very busy.

Got on my own scales last night and war 15st 6 so hoping for another 3lb loss.

Weigh in tonight. Will update once I have been.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Cocoa well done on the loss 

Kitty- u will soon get back on track and im sure u enjoyed the lil blowout ;-)

MrsQ- ooh looks promising for a loss! good luck.

Magpies- good luck for your weigh in later!

Well i have been super good for a change and wrote down everything that has passed my lips all wk, so i am hoping for at least 3lb lost tomorrow as that takes me to 17.7 so hoping i have as i have been soooo good! i am going to london tomorrow with dh for his bday so will probs of gained next wk... lol.

Oooh dh and i were watching the tele last night and he always rests his head on my thigh and he did it last night and said he couldnt get comfy cos my thigh bone was hard on his head!!! yaaaaaaaaaay. Not felt my thigh bones in years!! lmao

Today i had 2 shredded wheat with milk for brekky (hea and heb) and for lunch i had a mug shot and a muller light. Making syn free chicken curry with rice for tea and im making a packed lunch for tomorrows train journey so i dnt stuff up completely 

xxx


----------



## Naya69

good luck with your weigh in magpie 

ive had a yogurt all day been so busy doing the gardening and minding my friends little boy and that was some exercise i was sweating.

got a nice chicken broth in the slow cooker smells and tastes delish if anyone wants me to put the receipe down i will no probs its so easy to make and syn free on extra easy x


----------



## tiggertea

i'd like to see the recipe when you get the chance :)


----------



## 4magpies

Naya just read back and seen your loss!! 5.5 lbs!! That is fab you should be proud of yourself. How much have you got to lose in total?

xxx


----------



## Naya69

in the past 2 weeks ive lost 15 and a half pounds iam so chuffed only started slimming world on the 17th :D

chicken broth

you will need:

1 medium chicken
chicken or veg oxo cubes round 10 to be on the safe side
onion
carrotts
potatoes
swede
parsnips
mixed herbs
salt and pepper
and some cobs the partialy baked ones are the best

how to make it

*take one medium chicken place it in a pan of water just enought to cover the chicken and leave with lid of to boil for around 45 mins or once the chicken is falling apart.

*cut up all your veg you will need carrotts, swede, parsnips,potatoes, and a onoin if you like i dont bother with the onion tho but its up to you.

* add a mug full of red lentils this helps to thicken the mixture also add salt and pepper and a sprinkle of mixed herbs.

*once the chicken is cooked take out the chicken and check the water for bones or bits of fat and skin then pour over your veg ect. add more water if needed.

*once your chicken is cooled take all bits of meat of it and scrunch up with your fingers so theres not big chucks and add the chicken to the mixture.

*get some stock you can iether use chicken or veg both tastes just as yummy and crush in a bowl oxo are syn free. keep adding the stock to your pan or slow cooker till you think its tastes how you like it i used 7 to 10 cubes for a big pan full but its how you like it. then put the lid on and leave to cook but keep stirring.

* should take about 45 mins extra to cook and tastes so nice i made this by accident i was trying to make chicken soup but ended up with broth just gave some to my friend she said its the nicest shes tryed so thats good :thumbup: serve with your warm cobs and its heaven and you can freeze it :D

BON APPETIT


----------



## 4magpies

I lost half a lb. How crap been really good this week and hardly lost owt.. had maccies and shit last week and lost 3.

Pissed off.

xx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> I lost half a lb. How crap been really good this week and hardly lost owt.. had maccies and shit last week and lost 3.
> 
> Pissed off.
> 
> xx

Aww dont be too down. Its still a loss.
You knw that sometimes if u are naughty one wk, u can do crap the next wk or even gain? its like a delayed reaction to what u have eaten. It used to happen a lot when i went to class yrs ago:winkwink: so u will be fine next wk im sure.
Dont lose hope, u will get there.

well done on the loss. its half a bag of sugar gone:happydance:

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

6.5syns of toblerone after a run-in with hubby. bloody men! :hissy:


----------



## MrsQ

tiggertea said:


> 6.5syns of toblerone after a run-in with hubby. bloody men! :hissy:

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo know that feeling!


----------



## africaqueen

Me toooooooooooooooo!! men drive us to the choc and wine! grrrrrr.

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

the only up-side is i had only had 2 syns all day til then so i'm still within the guidelines. but still. MEN!! :lol:


----------



## Naya69

well ive had a yogurt and 3 bowls of chicken broth all day but do feel fat after the 3 bowls time to get on my wii fit now and burn it off :)


----------



## africaqueen

I had a delish chicken curry and rice for tea. Made from scratch an bloody lovely 
gonna have some fruit for supper now and then bed cos need to be up to finish off packing for london tomorrow and to get weighed in the morning 
Il update my weight before i leave for London. Hoping for a 3lb loss but we shall see.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

i have gone real awol this week. feel so crap! :(


----------



## 4magpies

MrsQ said:


> i have gone real awol this week. feel so crap! :(

Dont feel bad honey.... :hugs:

You can get back on it.

I thought I had done well and did crap.

xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Ladies! 

So I got weighed last night :blush::blush::blush: and I put on 3lb!! :dohh: I am being super good this week as although I expected it I was still kind of disapointed in myself! 
All that I ate on Saturday really wasnt worth it lol! 

So new week and I am gonna get back on it and get into cooking again! 

:happydance::happydance:

MrsQ, You just took the scenic route this week :rofl: hope you get back on it! :hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

Hope you are having fun AQ!
Well done Naya, you're doing fab!
:hugs: 4magpies, its a loss and you're doing so well!! Don't let it get you down! 
MrsQ, don't feel bad, next week is a new week!! When is your next weigh in hun?
And Laura2919, YOU CAN DO IT!! :)

I went to weigh in today, i was the most nervous i have ever been and thats saying something! I think because i'd been on holiday i was convinced i would have put on but i've lost 5.5lbs! Am soooo chuffed!! Got my 7lbs award and only 3lbs until my stone award!! Yay!


----------



## 4magpies

Thats well fab pink!!! Well done!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. I'm on the train on our way to london so I'm on dh blackberry 
An bloody hate it so gonna keep this brief. Lol. Well done to any losses
And anyone who gained u can get back on track!
Well I got weighed and lost 5lb! That's 13lb loss now so hopin for my
Stone award next wk xxx


----------



## Pink1981

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls. I'm on the train on our way to london so I'm on dh blackberry
> An bloody hate it so gonna keep this brief. Lol. Well done to any losses
> And anyone who gained u can get back on track!
> Well I got weighed and lost 5lb! That's 13lb loss now so hopin for my
> Stone award next wk xxx

Wow thats fab!! Well done!! You can really enjoy today now!! :happydance:


----------



## Naya69

well done pink and AQ thats a fab weight loss keep it up girls xx


----------



## MrsQ

thanks guys.
Weigh in is tomorrow.
Stuck to it 100% today.
xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done AQ! 

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

oh dear. oh dear. OH DEAR!
I had *whispers* Chinese takeaway tonight :shhh::nope:
Weigh in #1 tomorrow. I'm not too hopeful!


----------



## Naya69

iam mortified my wii fit is telling me ive gained 4lbs whats going on its not like ive been too bad had a fe bourbon biscuits but that was part of my syns really need to buckle down now x


----------



## 4magpies

Naya69 said:


> iam mortified my wii fit is telling me ive gained 4lbs whats going on its not like ive been too bad had a fe bourbon biscuits but that was part of my syns really need to buckle down now x

My wii fit isnt very accurate I find so I wouldnt worry.

Well done AQ!!

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i left... but gone back after a 4.5lb gain im trying to get back on track, i lost 1lb tonight but everything is againt me loosing this week :(


----------



## Naya69

i really hope you are right going to get weighed off the docs tomoz so we will see fingers crossed x


----------



## mum24boys

well done for you loss tonight Kimbob :) x:flower:


----------



## tiggertea

don't worry Naya, could be something simple like a weight fluctuation due to weighing at diff times of day? :D


----------



## Pink1981

wss ^ My weight can change by 3 or 4 lbs between morning and night x


----------



## 4magpies

Naya69 said:


> i really hope you are right going to get weighed off the docs tomoz so we will see fingers crossed x

My doctors scales are almost a stone out!! Lol.

xxx

My weight fluctuates during the day thats why I hate getting weighed at night!!

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well i weighed myself today and ive lost 3lbs :happydance: so a bit happy just need to shift a few more by monday but iam so gonna fail as its my little boys 2nd birthday on sunday and were having a BBQ and cake ect how can i resist might just not have the BBQ and just a small piece of cake it looks so yummy as its a smartie one :)' oh well just bort him a 12ft trampoline as one of his presents so will bounce on that all day to burn some fat :D xx


----------



## Naya69

4magpies said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> i really hope you are right going to get weighed off the docs tomoz so we will see fingers crossed x
> 
> My doctors scales are almost a stone out!! Lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> My weight fluctuates during the day thats why I hate getting weighed at night!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

OMG a stone how can that be :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Serious they are old fashioned one! I nearly had a fit!!

Do you go class or do you weigh yourself?

xxx


----------



## Naya69

i go to a class on a monday 5:30 till 7 only started on the 17th but ive got a wii fit and i just cant help myself when i go on it daily to do a body test its just too tempting plus ive got some scales but they can play up a bit so i never trust them x


----------



## 4magpies

I have a wii fit but we really dont have much room here!!

Will get more use out of it when we move, cant bloody wait!!

xx


----------



## Naya69

i love my wii fit iam on it everynight just got a new game called just dance and omg do you work up a sweat great for keeping fit :thumbup: x


----------



## tiggertea

1lb :( sooo disappointed
although my own scales say 1.75lb, but they don't count :hissy:


----------



## MrsQ

hey guys! i lost 1.5lb. :)


----------



## 4magpies

Well done tigger & MrsQ!

Both better than me so dont feel bad about it.

xxxx


----------



## Pink1981

Well done tigger and MrsQ!


----------



## tiggertea

I bought strawberries yest to snack on over the next few days. They were local ones from a fruit-farm. OMG LUSH is not the word.... kinda glad strawbs are excellent slimming food since there are about 4 left in the punnet :blush:


----------



## Pink1981

tiggertea said:



> I bought strawberries yest to snack on over the next few days. They were local ones from a fruit-farm. OMG LUSH is not the word.... kinda glad strawbs are excellent slimming food since there are about 4 left in the punnet :blush:

We did that!! And the grapes we had today were bloody lovely!


----------



## Pink1981

I'm sooooo annoyed... i stupidly thought a nobbly bobbly would have a similar syn value to a fab

Fab = 4 syns
Nobbly bobbly = 11 syns

Can't have the dinner we had planned now without going over AND i'm at a wedding tomorrow with no idea whats on the menu

:cry:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi everyone do you mind if I join you all?

I started Slimming World last week, am doing it at home and had my first weigh in yesterday and I lost 3.5lbs :D

Am really happy with that and am hoping that I can keep losing. Looking forward to sharing ideas and stuff with you all :)


----------



## tiggertea

welcome shaz! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Smiley! 

Hi girls, i got hme frm London before and altho i went well over my syns, i didnt bugger up as much as i thought i would. lol. my main treats were a mcflurry as it was soooo hot, and a small slice of strawberry cheesecake. I had some wine with meals (5 glasses all in) and 1 ice cold pint of lager. Other than that i had grilled meats and rice and and pretty much behaved food wise. We did soooo much walking that the muscles in my calves are in agony!! we walked for 6hrs one day and around 2 hrs each day the other 2 days, plus up and down tons of stairs so im hoping that i have managed to maintain or at worst gained a 1lb. I feel really fit after all that exercise and iv even got sunburnt! lol. Im going to carry on walking each day for around a hr a day if i can manage to maintain it. Might get weighed in boots tomorrow and see what the damage is so i knw what to expect. lol. I really enjoyed it tho and my dh's 30th birthday was lovely. He was like a kid in a sweet shop when we went on the emirates tour! 

Hope u are all doing well and enjoying this beautiful weather xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Is anyone around today?? lol
Ooh i just wrote down what treats i had the past few days and i went over my allowence by 40 syns :-( really enjoyed my few days away but prob not gonna enjoy a gain on wed. Ah well its done now. Iv had a cornetto today but other than that i have had a chicken salad, a mug shot and some fruit and from tomorrow im gonna be syn free intill after wed's weigh in. 

Just watching BGT and hope that spelbound win xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Africaqueen if you go syn free and try and make sure that you eat as many superspeed foods as possible and try to do a bit of exercise each day between now and Weds you may be able to pull it back before weigh in.

I've gone way over my syns today! I've had a really, really busy day moving our bedroom furniture in and out of the room on my own (OH is away) and then painting all the woodwork and a couple of walls. I'm absolutely shattered! Didn't have any lunch but decided to have a Crabbies Ginger Beer which is 8.5 syns and had a Weight Watchers pizza for tea with some frozen potato wedges :dohh:

I'm going to keep my syns for tomorrow and Monday down to a minimum to try and even it out - at least I have till Friday to recouperate!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Smiley, im hoping that will work and if not at least i enjoyed the treats and break away so will get straight back on track 
Really hope that i can somehow manage to lose 1lb though so i get my stone award... we'l see! lol

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm sure you haven't done much damage AQ. Glad you had a good time x

Welcome Smiley!

I've had an awful, terrible, atrocious week! Completely off course, but according to my scales I've gained 1/2lb, so I should be grateful for that and try my hardest until weigh in on Tuesday. 

I've decided that my downfall is not having any easy/quick veg in the house. LO is still quite demanding so I'm struggling to cook anything decent and have been relying on pasta on a good day, and Chinese take away on a bad day :blush:

I'm going to try and get to asda today for some ready prepared salad, it'll cost a fortune, but I know I'll never have time to chop up my own from scratch. What cold meats are ok on SW? Can I get normal sandwich ham, or is that not lean enough? I quite like ham and cheese salads so will try and get some stuff like that. Any low syn salad dressings you can recommend?


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Cocoa.

Ye i hope il be okish. lol. Needed the bit of a blow out though so cnt complain if iv gained as i enjoyed drinking wine in the sunshine with dh as we never get a chance to do that with him working away 4 days a wk 

Normal sandwich meat is fine, just choose a pack that is not fatty. I always get the cheap sliced ham for my salads. As regards salad dressings, the kraft fat free ones were on offer in asda last wk, 2 btls for £1 which is really good! i got the french dressing and italian dressing ones. Think it works out about 1 syn for a decent dressing on ur salad with those ones ;-) they are nice too.

Well today i had 2 slices w/m toast (heb) with spaghetti hoops and a apple and nectarine for lunch and for tea im thinking of making a lasagne but got 3% fat free fromage frais as could not find completely fat free, wonder how many syns that will make it? i got low fat cheese to use as a HEA choice for it.

Hope we all are all doing ok xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ive eaten far too much this weekend will be surprised if I have lost owt.

I made proper synful rice pudding last night.... but omg it was so good....

Whats the recipe for the syn free one? Anyone mind reposting?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi magpies.
Glad im not alone in dreading this wk's weigh in! lol

the recipe for the syn free rice pudding is-

50g pudding rice
30g sweetener
350ml skimmed milk (hea)
200ml water
good pinch of nutmeg.

Method- put rice, sweetener, milk, water and nutmeg in the pan.
Bring to the boil whilst stirring all the time.
Reduce to a gentle simmer for 20 mins.
Enjoy!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh and i went on the SW website and the asda good for you natural fromage frais is syn free on all plans  was only about 70p for a large tub too so thats good xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh so basically sub the full fat milk for skimmed & water and the sugar for sweetner!

Ta honey!!

I am not getting weighed next week either because I am away on holiday just hoping I dont put on. Its a very active holiday tho so I will be doing more walking/swimming/exercise than normal so hoping that helps.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh where r u going on hol?
I found out that i would have to walk around 19 miles at my weight to burn off just 1lb!! well shocked! lol. Also i found out that it takes the average person around a extra 500cals per day for a wk to gain 1lb. So hoping the damage i did in london is not too bad... lol.
There's some useless slimming trivia for u all anyway. haha xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh I dont think I have had over 500 cals that I should of had so hope im okay....

Just to centre parcs in the lake no where exotic but cant wait!! Its my birthday too. I am 23 on the 15th.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

u will be fine then hun cos u have to have a extra 500cals per day for a wk to gain 1lb ;-)
Hoping based on this, that im ok too! lol

Ooh that will be lovely. I love the lakes. Hope the weather is lovely for u  and that u have a lovely bday!

Im hoping when i get weighed that i have lost 1lb but i might have stayed the same. Just hope i have not gained! lol.

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

syn free meringues !!
use quantity to your own discresion
mix egg white and candrel (sweetener) together, whisk until really thick, place onto baking paper (how ever big or small you want them) cook on a very very low heat until crispy (not burnt :haha:) 

for the cream 
1 tub of quark
3/4 tub of muller light vanilla yoghurt
mixed together with couple drops of vanilla essence and place inbetween two meraingue shells


----------



## africaqueen

mmm that recipe sounds yummy! will have to get some baking paper!
I am feeling like something sweet but im syn free intill thursday now after the London blow out so im gonna make some syn free rice pudding as i have not used my hea yet 

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

cant say im much for rice pudding unless it has too much sugar and jam in it :(


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhh and tinfoil works just as well as baking paper


----------



## tiggertea

I'm useless. USELESS I tell you! 
Don't even wanna think about my weekend's eating :dohh:
Back on the wagon til Thursday now. Right at the front, so there's no chance of falling off....


----------



## Naya69

well its wigh in tonight iam iam so dreading it ive had kabab lots of drinks, maccy d's a bbq yesterday and chocolate cake tut tut oh well back on it tonite xx


----------



## Laura2919

I wasnt brilliant at the weekend! I am being weighed in tomorrow. Hello to all that are new!! 
I had a bbq saturday and then yesterday I was not too bad. I had a steak for lunch then I ate a bit of bread that my mum baked!! It was too nice to resist. I need to be good cos I am slacking real bad. 

I need some encouragement.. I am losing my way!


----------



## MrsQ

haha seems all our weekends were bad!
Back on it today tho whatsyour food diarys?

me....


bfast - omlette, sw chips and beans
Lunch - cant decide on either chick pea dahl and rice or jacket beans and cheese.
Dinner - lamb donar (home made and synhf ree) with salad, home made syn free sauce and b pitta.

desert is home made oreo cheesecake - 3.5syns.


----------



## africaqueen

Lol. Looks like we all had a few off days then. We can get back back on track tho so no serious harm done ;-)

Here is todays food diary-

Brekky- 2 weetabix(heb) with milk (hea) and a nectarine.

Lunch- Ham salad, mullerlight and a banana.

Tea- Rice with peas and a few prawn kebabs(free iceland, syn free on EE and Red)

Ooh MrsQ- what is the recipe for the cheesecake? i have a very sweet tooth an that sounds delicious!

Hope we can all stay on the wagon intill weigh in now ;-)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Today I have had....

A muller light yoghurt, a satsuma & and alpen light bar. Lol.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

africaqueen said:


> few prawn kebabs(free iceland, syn free on EE and Red)
> 
> Ooh MrsQ- what is the recipe for the cheesecake? i have a very sweet tooth an that sounds delicious!
> 
> 
> xxx

i have those kebabs and the chicken ones are free too!!!


OREO CHEESECAKE....


Serves 6
20 syns for entire cheesecake on Green, Red or Extra Easy
approx 3.5 syns for 1/6 of the cheesecake
Ingredients
700g of Quark
8 Oreos (20 syns)
2 eggs
2 teaspoons of vanilla extract
1 cup of splenda
Frylight/Pam Buttery Spray

Method
Preheat oven to 160c or 325f
Grease a spring form cake tin with some Frylight/Pam Buttery Spray
Place 6 of the Oreos into a food bag and bash with a rolling pin until very fine.
Spread out in the base of the cake tin and press down firmly.
In a large bowl, add the Quark and Splenda and whisk thoroughly.
Add the vanilla essence and then beat into the mixture one egg at a time.
Place the remaining two Oreos into the food bag and bash roughly.
Stir this into the mixture.
Pour the mixture into the cake tin and bake in the oven for about 30-45mins until cheesecake starts to golden at the edges but is still soft in the centre.
Turn off the oven, but leave the cheesecake in there to cool.
Once cooled transfer to the refrigerator.


ITS GAWWWWWGUS! and that one on the plate? GOnna have it now i cant wait! 
x
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TAzerRgs4xI/AAAAAAAAADc/7p9GBBRUcgg/s200/P1020994.JPG

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DTx19ZFvF_0/TAze1PtuMRI/AAAAAAAAADk/roU0gVnxS98/s320/P1020996.JPG


----------



## pip holder

Hi guys
*slinks back shamefacedly*
Am back from hols- little bit browner, little bit fatter :haha::blush:
It's weigh in tonight and was considering skivving off but think I just need to face the music really.
Drank beer everyday, ate crisps, haribo, pain au chocolat, chips, aaaahhhhh but damn it was good :rofl::rofl::munch:

Hey ho - how are you all anyway - any goss?
Will be back with my Synner of the Week crown later :hugs::kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Mmmm my mouth is watering lookin at that pic!! lol.
Il deffo be making this when i get my syn allowence back xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Pip! sounds like u had a fab holiday ;-) hehe.
I think its almost impossible to stick to any diet/eating plan when ur on hol.
We have all been naughty this wk so dont worry ;-)

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thanks for the rice pudding and meringue recipes. I'd love the Orea cheesecake recipe too please :D

My food diary today looks something like this

*Breakfast*: Fat Free Natural Yoghurt, Blueberries
*Lunch*: Chicken baked in oven with 1tsp honey and wholegrain mustard (1.5 syns) mixed salad, tomatoes, cucumber, red peppers, Slimming World Coleslaw (1 syn) and a banana
*Dinner*: Not sure about dinner yet &#8211; possibly a jacket potato with beans and low fat cheddar cheese (HEA)

*Snacks*: Orange, 2 Plums, Strawberries


----------



## SmileyShazza

Wow just seen that Oreo cheesecake - it looks awesome! 

I am so going to make that this weekend! :D


----------



## MrsQ

its lush....

pip welcome back!! good luck for wi. where did u go again? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i never usually get weighed before official weigh in but i nipped into boots when i was out today and according to their scales i have gained 1lb :-( so maybe more on SW scales.
Expected it really but kinda disappointed as i was hoping i could of lost 1lb so i got my stone award :-( ah well what is done is done.

xxx


----------



## MrsQ

you never know they could be different. SW are 2lb heavier than my ones at home!

Good luck 
xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

I hope SW arent 2lb heavier than boots or il be well miffed! lol.

Jus tried to make the meringues and they went very wrong! lol. Had to use foil as had no baking paper and only left them in oven for 5-6 mins low light an they all stuck to the foil so was waste of time :-( im not the best cook... lol.

Just grilling my kebabs now so gonna have them for tea and watch the soaps soon xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Im having smoked fish, veg and cous cous for tea....

OH is having peperoni pizza.. looks lush.

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I'm so glad i'm not the only one that had a bad weekend!!!

We were at a wedding saturday and i started off good... had melon starter and took all the fat off the chicken etc.... then the profiteroles came out..... and the wine... and then the buffet! Sooooo not good!!

And then yesterday at my mums i had a bit of pork pie and some apple crumble :dohh:

Don't think i will be getting my stone award somehow!


----------



## RaInBoWs

does anyone have this weeks password?


----------



## 4magpies

I just had a cadburys creme egg... does anyone know how many syns??

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

This weeks password is BLUEBERRY i think... cnt rem.

Magpies- creme egg are 8.5 syns so not too bad as they are quite filling arent they? 

I am cravings sweets an choc but cnt have any :-( roll on wed after weigh in so i can have a curly wurly! lol

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Pink1981 said:


> I'm so glad i'm not the only one that had a bad weekend!!!
> 
> We were at a wedding saturday and i started off good... had melon starter and took all the fat off the chicken etc.... then the profiteroles came out..... and the wine... and then the buffet! Sooooo not good!!
> 
> And then yesterday at my mums i had a bit of pork pie and some apple crumble :dohh:
> 
> Don't think i will be getting my stone award somehow!

Pink- was only 1lb away from getting my stone award so bit annoyed i wont be getting it but i deffo will next wk:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well ive just been to weigh in and ive gained 2 and a half this week which is brill considering what ive had i really thought it would be more so iam back on the band wagon and today ive had.....

b.. nowt
l.. salad
t.. chicken omlet yet i burnt it so didnt et much :( and then a muller light the orange and choc one omg they are so nice and only about 3 syns brill x


----------



## africaqueen

Naya- 2.5 is fine for u cos u lost so much so fast ;-)
The choc orange mullerlights are syn free hun, not 3 syns. lol. So enjoy!

I think my gain will be around 1-2lb this wk but im right back on track now an im not having syns again till thurs  just havin a mug shot now xxx


----------



## tiggertea

i thought the choc etc muller lights were syns too - we were told at group it was just plainish/fruit that were syn free?


----------



## africaqueen

Mullerlight Orange Yogurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate Original ( Syn Free ) Green ( Syn Free ) Extra Easy ( Syn Free ) 

From the SW syns online site ;-) the only muller lights that have syns are the ones with a fruit layer on the bottom and the limited edition ones such as the cheesecake ones 

xxx


----------



## Naya69

wow thats great my friend said they had syns in them now i know what my treats are gonna be i love the bannana and custurd ones too so yummy x


----------



## 4magpies

Its the cherry choc ones that arent free!

Oooh thats not too bad then AQ! I am quite happy with that. Done quite well today...

I am on mugshot for lunch tomorrow!

Weigh in day!! argh!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for 2moz Magpies!

Oh btw- how long did u wait for ur jenny renny predicition? i sent off for it 2wks ago an nowt yet :-(

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

oooh! thanks for that! perhaps a chocolate (yoghurty) ttreat may not be out of the question! :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

I am feeling so proud of myself.

I've had the day from hell. First started off with a friends pregnancy announcement which set me off and had upset me for most of the day. Then my boss got signed off sick for two weeks so that means me doing my work and hers (again!). Then someone almost drove into me and gave me a mouthful even though it was _his_ fault when I left work.

Drove to Tescos and by time I got there I was in tears :cry:

But anyway I have resisted tempation three times today:

Cakes brought in by a work colleague for her birthday (chocolate gateaux, lemon cheesecake and sponge cakes) this morning.
I very almost caved in and brought myself a naughty treat to console myself whilst in Tesco but resisted.
Got home and almost ate the Creme Egg that was in the fridge but again I resisted as I want ti stay on track this week.

I think considering the day I've had (and I am a bit of an emotional eater) is usually when I can completely undo all my good work so am feeling pretty proud of myself this evening :D


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone!

I have been doing slimming world for justr over a year and have lost 6 stone!! However...just found out I am expecting and am wavering. I had lost my focus a bit anyway with one thing or another so it is a great excuse BUT I really do not want to go back where I was and i still had another 3 until target.

Our consultant is not the best motivator so I am wondering about stopping and doing it at home or moving groups...what do you think? I am a bit concerned at paying the money and still putting on weight :(


----------



## africaqueen

Smiley- HUGE well done hun! its weird how some days just try to beat u down isnt it?
U avoided comfort eating tho and thats fab, so go you!! ;-)

Lucky- welcome luv! congrats on the pregnancy. hope it goes well and you manage to follow the plan, the best u can.

i dnt knw if i can be arsed going class this wed, just to be told iv gained weight... our class is not the most exciting either tbh... lol xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya ladies!

Im looking into starting new diet, just wondering can do this at home like weight watchers? Do you still have pay weekly/monthly?

Thank you's :)


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Good luck for 2moz Magpies!
> 
> Oh btw- how long did u wait for ur jenny renny predicition? i sent off for it 2wks ago an nowt yet :-(
> 
> xxx

About 3 days...

I'd send her an email or resubmit the form off her website. Thats what I did.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not going next week because I am on holiday. So I have to go this week.

Congrats on the pregnancy lucky. Will they still weigh you at group if you are pregnant?

xxx


----------



## lucky3

4magpies said:


> I'm not going next week because I am on holiday. So I have to go this week.
> 
> Congrats on the pregnancy lucky. Will they still weigh you at group if you are pregnant?
> 
> xxx

Thanks guys! 

i assume they weigh you, thing is, of all the people i'd like to tell, ditsy consultant is the last!! i think you are supposed to get a letter from slimming world signed by the midwife, who i don't see until 29th June anyway so.... prob keep quiet!! Expecting a bit of a gain this week ;)!!

You can do slimming world online but you have to pay, or you could join, go along for the books then do it at home. I have to say going to weigh in really helps for me but then when you know the weight's going to go up it's prob not as motivating...but does it have to?? I don't know. I do need to get some will power back though LOL!!


----------



## 4magpies

See I was thinking of going as long as possible before they noticed I was pregnant (when I do get pregnant!!)

xxx


----------



## pip holder

Hiya - well, 1.5lbs ON

Password is  PEPPER

Wasn't nearly as bad as I'd expected woohooo:happydance:
Am so back in the saddle tomoz girls - lets get this skinnyarsed show on the road!!!!! :thumbup:


Mrs Q - Spain - place called Calpe, was really lovely - was super paranoid about keeping the boy covered in cream but it was fine - he loved everything from the plane to the pool, little dude :cloud9:


----------



## 4magpies

Calpe is lovely!! Awesome seafood restaurants!

xx


----------



## pip holder

Yep Magpie - I saw food - I ate it :haha: :haha:

I'd never heard of it before but it really was lovely, only thing was that the villa was a bit out the way so we had to drive everywhere but the place was so fabulous it was worth it :thumbup: got the details if anyone wants :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah, Slimming World is ok in pregnancy coz they encourage healthy eating as opposed to dieting. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Glad u had a fab holiday Pip. Ooh what id do for a wk away by the pool... lol.

wow u did well just gaining 1.5 in a wk! iv probs gained mre than that in days and i didnt go that mad, but i always gain weight so bloody easily... got my mums genes on that one. All my dads side are super slim an eat what they want! lol

It is taking me major wilpower to not open the fridge cos most of dh's choc bday cake is in there and a btl of rose and im home alone intill 2moz so aaaaaaah. wish i had syns left! will make do with a muller light instead :-(

xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Step away from the fridge AQ! Have you decided if you're going to class tomorrow? I always found that if I didn't go because I knew I'd put on- I wasn't as motivated for the rest of the week..

I lost 0.5lb this week- really suprised as I've hardly been on track all week. But I'm exactly 12 stone now, and really want to lose 2lbs this week. Need to remember this determination. 

Pip- thanks for the password. Glad you enjoyed your hols!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I was a little bit naughty and weighed myself this morning as it&#8217;s mid week and I just like to have some kind of indication as to how I&#8217;m going and I have lost another 1.5lbs :happydance: If I can stick to plan I should be able to keep that off and hopefully add to it a little as I don&#8217;t officially weigh in till Friday.

Am having an extra easy day today and my menu looks like this&#8230;&#8230;

*Breakfast*: Fat free natural yoghurt with blueberries
*Lunch*: 2 slices wholemeal bread (HEB) lean ham, salad and a thin spread of Asda Low Fat lemon & Coriander Houmous on the bread so I don&#8217;t need any butter/spread (approximately 1.5 syns) 1 medium banana
*Dinner*: Steak, Cracked Pepper and Sea Salt Wedges (3 syns) and salad

*Snacks*: Fresh Strawberries, Fresh Blueberries, Fresh Plums, 1 orange &#8211; not sure if I&#8217;ll eat all of those yet but that&#8217;s what I&#8217;ve put by.


----------



## 4magpies

Ive had a muller light yoghurt and a plum...

Gonna have a mug shot for lunch.

Starving!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Well i stayed away from the choc cake and wine and had a cuppa and a mullerlight instead so result! lol.

Today i have had x1 mullerlight, 1 slice w/m toast with spaghetti hoops and 2 laughin cow cheese triangles. 

Think il have new potatoes with a few garlic prawn kebabs for tea.
Cant wait intill tomorrow to do the food shop and get some more fruit as iv ran out and im lost without it! its just so expensive! 

Hope when i get weighed 2moz iv maintained as im feeling pretty low today and really dnt wanna see a gain, but i am still gonna go to class, or il probs bugger up worse... lol

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Luckily we have a grocers stall which stands on the street on Thursdays and Saturdays where I get all my fruit and a lot of my veg from, the prices are so much cheaper. For instance I got 6 oranges for £1 and they are so sweet and juicy, a massive carton of grapes for 69p which probably would&#8217;ve cost about £3 at the supermarket. Plus the quality of the fruit and veg just seems to be so much better than the stuff I get from Asda.

Do you have anything like that where you live AQ?


----------



## africaqueen

Smiley- we dont have anything like there here but we do have a stall that is in town once a wk where they sell like 8 apples for £1 and cheap melons etc. Hard to get a car space nr that part of town tho and they arent always there. I tend to get my fruit/veg from aldi and lidl but not many good offers have been on lately. Il have a look in a bit when i go shopping. Was going to go 2moz but need to today as i cnt cope without my fruit! lol. Im having a huge sweet tooth attack too so gotta get my 5 a day 

When i was in London i fancied some cherries and picked up the bag, asked how much and he said.... £8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so glad i dont live in west London! lol. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yaaaay got some bargains on fruit today so im well happy! lol
Got strawberries for £1 punnet in asda, a cantoloupe melon for 60p in green grocers and a big punnet of cherries for £1.50!  im sat here munchin on strawberries and cherries now and they are bloody lovely. 

Gonna make a beef stew for tonight cos dh is coming hme and he loves my beef stew 

Wonder if by being super good for the past 3 days, if iv managed to lose that 1lb i gained?? lol xxx


----------



## Naya69

well iam getting pissed off now still havent got my food directory iam lost without it dont know what syns are in what my class motivator was surposed to ring me because she was getting the delivery today so will get that on monday when i go to weigh in then i went to put on my wii fit and my 2 year old has broke it so gonna buy a new one out of his birthday money sounds cruel but ive told him so many times to keep away and he knows its wrong to mess with the wii because when i walk into the room he runs away from it because he knows he gets a ticking off little shit gonna have to start unplugging it of a night time just awkward to get behind the telly so not the best of days.

anyway ive had

breakfast... nowt
lunch... chicken and mayo muffin
tea...... steak with slimming world chips and carrots and a low fat morrisons value yogurt
snacks.... 1 bourbon biscuit with my brew, 3 large snack a jacs, 

felt like a lot when i was eating it but looking now it doesnt seem like a lot x


----------



## 4magpies

2lbs off!! whoop...

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

welldone magie :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well Done Magpies! thats fab 
I have my dreaded weigh in 2moz nite... aaaaah.

I am munchin on mre cherries now an they are delish! roll on 2moz nite, jus wanna get it outta the way... lol

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I thought I had done bad and I lose 2lbs... I think I have done well and I lose 1/2lb!! its daft sometimes this diet... Lol.

Good luck for tomorrow AQ!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> I thought I had done bad and I lose 2lbs... I think I have done well and I lose 1/2lb!! its daft sometimes this diet... Lol.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow AQ!
> 
> xxx

haha! knw what u mean. Hope its true in my case aswell:winkwink:

I made the oreo cheesecake before and its in the fridge all wrapped untouched intill after weigh in 2moz, IF i have lost that 1lb! lol.

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Hiya All :)

Im sorry i havent been on this thread for 2 weeks. Been mega busy, and my weight loss and my confidence took a knock.

I put on 4lbs last week, i was so naughty ALL week.

But this week, ive lost 3.5lbs. :dance:
I go to the 10am session instead now as the 5pm had a few people in there that were obv there to judge and poke fun instead of support :growlmad:

But im back...and i hope all of u have been HUGE losers since ive been away.

xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nice one on the bargain fruit AQ :thumbup: Good luck for weigh in tonight I hope you get a nice surprise :D 

Please make sure you let us know how the cheesecake is? Am seriously considering making one at the weekend 

Am having another EE day today, they seem to suit me quite well so will probably have them most days tbh. My menu today looks like this:

*Breakfast*: Fat Free Natural Yoghurt with Blueberries
*Lunch*: 2 slices wholemeal bread (HEB) half teaspoon of Heinz Creamy Light mayo (not sure of this but have put down as 1syn as only used a scraping) mixed salad and cucmber slices, 3 slices of extra thin smoked ham, 3 plums.
*Dinner*: SW Spaghetti Bolognase ½ syn 

*Snacks*: Banana, Sliced Cucumber, Cherry Tomatoes, Fresh Strawberries

It will be weird not having garlic bread with the spaghetti bolognase but I&#8217;m not going to buy any so we can&#8217;t have it as once I have a slice I can&#8217;t resist another! I might get OH a small individual one so he doesn&#8217;t feel left out though :)


----------



## 4magpies

Elli21 said:


> I go to the 10am session instead now as the 5pm had a few people in there that were obv there to judge and poke fun instead of support :growlmad:

Thats awful elli!! Why would they do that?!

Well done on the 3.5lbs!

Welcome back honey.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

SmileyShazza said:


> Nice one on the bargain fruit AQ :thumbup: Good luck for weigh in tonight I hope you get a nice surprise :D
> 
> Please make sure you let us know how the cheesecake is? Am seriously considering making one at the weekend
> 
> Am having another EE day today, they seem to suit me quite well so will probably have them most days tbh. My menu today looks like this:
> 
> *Breakfast*: Fat Free Natural Yoghurt with Blueberries
> *Lunch*: 2 slices wholemeal bread (HEB) half teaspoon of Heinz Creamy Light mayo (not sure of this but have put down as 1syn as only used a scraping) mixed salad and cucmber slices, 3 slices of extra thin smoked ham, 3 plums.
> *Dinner*: SW Spaghetti Bolognase ½ syn
> 
> *Snacks*: Banana, Sliced Cucumber, Cherry Tomatoes, Fresh Strawberries
> 
> It will be weird not having garlic bread with the spaghetti bolognase but Im not going to buy any so we cant have it as once I have a slice I cant resist another! I might get OH a small individual one so he doesnt feel left out though :)

Your so good planning all your meals out...

So far today I have had a muller light... some grilled chicken to snack on.

A banana, satsuma and and an alpen light. Feeling hungry this morning!

On a mug shot for lunch.

Didnt have any tea last night!!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

I was just wondering....does the OP ever use this thread?
Because i was just thinking we could keep track of loses etc on the first page?
Have our own little slimmer of the week etc?
Put the weekly password on the first post every week??

I just thought it might be a good idea....if not, dont worry :flower:


----------



## Naya69

iam up for that ive never seen her on would have to ask a moderator if they can change it over.

well done on all your weight loss girls thats brill :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Elli and well done on the loss! thats great ;-)
As regards keeping the first page for weigh loss etc, its a fab idea in principal but i dont think the OP does still post and also whoever did that would have to have a lot of free time to keep tracking this thread as everyone gets weighed on diff days etc.

Well for brekky today i had spaghetti shrek shapes on wholemeal toast an some cherries and now other than some fruit, i wont eat intill after weigh in at 7pm cos sooo wanna see a 1lb loss! lol xxx


----------



## Elli21

Good luck for the weigh in AQ xx

I know what you mean about the time and effort it will take, but apart from housework and school runs during the week, im about, but i work long hours every weekend so wouldnt be able to update on the weekends. Im more than happy if other people like the idea?! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

4magpies said:


> Your so good planning all your meals out...

I find it is helping me to stay on track that way :)

I usually have a similar breakfast everyday which makes it easier but I always decide what breakfast and lunch I'm having the evening before.

I usually decide in the morning what I'm going to have for dinner as it depends what I fancy that day.

I can't believe I am finding this so easy and enjoying it so much - it doesn't feel like a diet to me at all.


----------



## Elli21

Shazza....I think its great the way you see slimming world.
I dont see it as a diet either, its a life change.

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Elli21 said:


> Shazza....I think its great the way you see slimming world.
> I dont see it as a diet either, its a life change.
> 
> :hugs:

I feel the same! Its the first "diet" i have ever done and actually never feel like im missing out really. Now and again il fancy a big mac but then i realise there are tons of other stuff i can eat and lose weight so that stops me 

Does anyone knw the syns in maccys food btw? wanted a hamburger last wk but didnt have a clue on syns so i never. I would only have it as occasional treat though. Say once every 4-5wks 

I am eating a mugshot now and then il have nowt intill after my weigh in at 7pm. I am going to make chicken pasta salad with grated cheese for tea and i have that oreo cheesecake in the fridge so will eat after my weigh in. Please everyone keep fingers x'd for me as it would mean a lot to lose 1lb and get my stone award:blush:

Anyone else getting weighed today??

Elli- u would have to find out, how to take over this thread to be able to do updates etc. If u are able to do it, i think its a fab idea:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Fingers crossed for u AQ xx

Make sure u empty ur bladder before u go!! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Fab idea taking over the thread so it can get updated! Slimmer of the week idea is a good idea too!

Ahh, yeah I see it as a change of lifestyle more than a diet. Its just about making better choices and i love it that there is always something I can eat!

xxx


----------



## Elli21

Ive messaged Wobbs about it.
I hope the OP doesnt mind? :/


----------



## Naya69

africaqueen said:


> Does anyone knw the syns in maccys food btw? wanted a hamburger last wk but didnt have a clue on syns so i never. I would only have it as occasional treat though. Say once every 4-5wks


an avarage cheese burger is 15.5 syns on easy 

the chips are small..7.5 medium..10.5 large..15.0

a quarterpounder with cheese is 26

quite a lot really :wacko:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ive never seen OP about either, im bored so will have a trail through and see when she first posted, could have a little recipe bit aswell :) cause i knows ive lost a few recipes in this thread...
i get weighed tonight at 7 too, i hope ive done 1 we had a weigh and go last week as the church hall was needed for some big priest meeting or something similar and they had all cakes and sandwiches and sausage rolls ect layed out on a long table :(


----------



## 4magpies

I dont think she will if she doesnt come on much anymore.

I will be thinking of you AQ!! Hope you get that 1lb!!

Im exhausted today makes me wanna munch sugary things... naughty becca!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

She last posted on this thread on the 17th of May this year.

xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

never mind :haha:


----------



## pip holder

Hi guys - will be back later - ust to say that mum of 4 DOES post, she put pics up recently - she's just had a beeyootiful new baby y'see so can't get on as much as she would like methinks.

Sure she won't mind me telling you that she doesn't know how to update etc so am sure she wouldn't mind someone else tsking the 1st page over.
Other option would be to start ourselves a new thread? :shrug:


----------



## Elli21

Yeah a new thread would be good...I dont want anyone to think im trying to take over, i am more than happy to do it, but if someone else who's been on this thread longer would like to then thats fine :) xx


----------



## Elli21

Fingers crossed for u too Kim xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i doubt anyone will think that :)


----------



## Elli21

Shall i just start a new one then??


----------



## 4magpies

I'd say go for a new one! Fresh start!

xxx


----------



## Naya69

yer me too iam happy with a new thread :thumbup:


----------



## pip holder

Do it do it do it do it do it do it do it!! :haha:
Call us something cool tho :coolio:


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls, just a quick question :)

i am pregnant but heard you can do slimming world while pregnant?

firstly is this true? and if so can you do it online or do you have to attend the groups too?


----------



## Elli21

New thread set up...i didnt know what to call it. It can be changed tho ... :D We'll have to discuss it on the new thread :) xx

SLIMMING WORLD SLIMMERS 

See u there x x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yes its perfectly fine whilst pregnant, i would advice going to a group so you have someone to ask questions x


----------



## buttonnose82

oh i was really hoping i could do it without going to groups :(


----------



## Elli21

buttonnose, you can do it without going to groups. you can do it online and we can help. xx


----------



## buttonnose82

ooo good, i might go look, although will have to try sign up without future hubby finding out lol


----------



## lucky3

Good luck AQ with your weigh in, I weigh tonight too. Haven't been for a couple of weeks as was too sick then on hols...know I have put on as have eaten for a pig for too long but hoping this will kick start me!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lucky.
I think iv gained too. Hope im wrong tho! lol.
Good luck to u too! come and check our new slimming world slimmers thread as we are having the first page for weigh updates and then another for recipes etc xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I lost 1lb! :happydance: only 2lbs to go until my stone award!

Good luck AQ!

I think the new thread is a fab idea!!

You could just have a set date and time you need peoples losses by on say a sunday and we could pm you if it would make it easier!!

How exciting, now on my way to new thread......


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Pink! see u over at the new thread xxx


----------



## pip holder

*Girls this thread has now moved to https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/346934-slimming-world-syners.html

Please come and join us - the move was so we could update the losses on 1st page - not to exclude anyone - all welcome * :happydance:

No further posts on this thread if poss please :flower:


----------

